# Last 2 Letters-fun game



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's a fun game to make a word using last 2 letters from the previous post. Let you think a little.... Please break the rule only if you're stuck without coming up with a word. Thanks.

Person 1:
Type
Person 2:
Peon
Person 3:
only
Person 4:
Lying
-------

I will begin -
Teach


----------



## Harley Christensen

chapter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

error


----------



## pskyyy

Organic


----------



## CatherineM

pskyyy said:


> Organic


icky


----------



## Ruby296

Kyrgyzstan


----------



## CatherineM

Ruby296 said:


> Kyrgyzstan


lol

[and] did you make that up?


----------



## loonlover

ants


----------



## telracs

CatherineM said:


> lol
> 
> [and] did you make that up?


actually, it's a country.



loonlover said:


> ants


tsar


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

army


----------



## telracs

mystical


----------



## prairiesky

allergic


----------



## kindleworm

ice


----------



## telracs

cerulean


----------



## Ruby296

CatherineM said:


> lol
> 
> [and] did you make that up?


Nope, it's a small country in central Asia


----------



## Ruby296

Anthropology


----------



## telracs

gypsy


----------



## kindleworm

symptom


----------



## loonlover

omega


----------



## telracs

games


----------



## Ruby296

Estuary


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rye


----------



## 74Cuda

yeoman


----------



## telracs

anteater


----------



## Ruby296

Eraser


----------



## telracs

Ruby296 said:


> Eraser


cute...

errata


----------



## 74Cuda

Talk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

LKIM [Lembaga Kemajuan Ikan Malaysia]


----------



## telracs

imagine


----------



## Natasha Holme

never


----------



## loonlover

errant


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

NTREIS [North Texas Real Estate Information Systems]


----------



## 74Cuda

Istanbul


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Istanbul


ulna


----------



## 74Cuda

Nature


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Nature


rejoice


----------



## 74Cuda

Ceramic


----------



## loonlover

icon


----------



## 74Cuda

onset


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

eternal


----------



## 74Cuda

alienate


----------



## kindleworm

telegraph


----------



## 74Cuda

phonograph


----------



## gdae23

phyllo  (dough)


----------



## loonlover

local


----------



## 74Cuda

alleviate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teach


----------



## gdae23

chimney


----------



## 74Cuda

eyewitness


----------



## balaspa

spoiler


----------



## Tim_A

erudite


----------



## loonlover

terrace


----------



## 74Cuda

certainty


----------



## Ruby296

Type


----------



## Natasha Holme

petrol


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

olive


----------



## gdae23

verdigris


----------



## Ruby296

Islanders


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rsvp


----------



## Ruby296

Vice president


----------



## 74Cuda

ntsb


----------



## gdae23

Sbarro


----------



## Jaasy

roller


----------



## 74Cuda

Earnest


----------



## loonlover

strange


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

gear


----------



## Ruby296

Arthritis


----------



## 74Cuda

Isiahi


----------



## M. P. Rey

high


----------



## balaspa

ghost


----------



## gdae23

stardust


----------



## 74Cuda

Streaker


----------



## Tim_A

erstwhile


----------



## 74Cuda

Lemon


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## gdae23

toboggan


----------



## Natasha Holme

aniseed


----------



## CatherineM

NatashaHolme said:


> aniseed


ediface


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cereal


----------



## kindleworm

alligator


----------



## Ruby296

Oratory


----------



## loonlover

rye


----------



## Natasha Holme

yellow


----------



## balaspa

owls


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

LSAT  (Law School Admission Test)


----------



## Susan Alison

attach


----------



## Ruby296

Chair


----------



## Tony Richards

irate


----------



## CatherineM

Tony Richards said:


> irate


team


----------



## gdae23

amulet


----------



## Susan Alison

ethic


----------



## loonlover

icky


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Kyle


----------



## kindleworm

lemur


----------



## JRWoodward

rumor


----------



## 74Cuda

orthopedic


----------



## Ruby296

iCloud


----------



## kindleworm

udder


----------



## gdae23

erhu  (Chinese fiddle)


----------



## Natasha Holme

hungry


----------



## loonlover

Ryan


----------



## kindleworm

anaerobic


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

icon


----------



## gdae23

only


----------



## Susan Alison

lyre


----------



## loonlover

resist


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

street


----------



## JRWoodward

ethanol!


----------



## gdae23

Oligarch


----------



## 74Cuda

Cherish


----------



## Ruby296

Shingles


----------



## loonlover

essay


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ayurveda


----------



## JRWoodward

"Ayurveda"?

Ack! [faints]


----------



## gdae23

damage


----------



## loonlover

gesture


----------



## telracs

relate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teach


----------



## Tony Richards

chatter


----------



## JRWoodward

ermine


----------



## gdae23

nestle


----------



## loonlover

leak


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Akita  (breed of dog)


----------



## JRWoodward

Tamari (a sauce)


----------



## 74Cuda

rind


----------



## loonlover

NDSU (North Dakota State University)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sure


----------



## gdae23

realize


----------



## JRWoodward

zero


----------



## Tony Richards

robot


----------



## loonlover

other


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

erase


----------



## Natasha Holme

Serbia


----------



## gdae23

iambic


----------



## balaspa

ice


----------



## loonlover

celery


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ryder  (truck rental)


----------



## kindleworm

erase


----------



## Natasha Holme

sedentary


----------



## Susan in VA

Ryvita (bread)


----------



## kindleworm

lemon


----------



## Tim_A

online


----------



## loonlover

next


----------



## gdae23

XTEM	

(Cross-sectional Transmission Electron Microscopy)


----------



## Susan Alison

emotional


----------



## Susan in VA

alchemy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

MySpace    (a social networking service......)


----------



## kindleworm

century


----------



## Ruby296

Ryobi (power tool company)


----------



## kindleworm

icy


----------



## Ruby296

Cyberspace


----------



## Natasha Holme

celery


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Rye  (bread etc)


----------



## Lee Mellott

YES


----------



## gdae23

Esperanto


----------



## Natasha Holme

tomorrow


----------



## loonlover

owner


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

eraser


----------



## gdae23

erroneous


----------



## Tony Richards

usurpation


----------



## Ruby296

Onion


----------



## loonlover

lyceum


----------



## gdae23

umbra


----------



## JRWoodward

radio


----------



## kindleworm

icebox


----------



## loonlover

oxide


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

desperate


----------



## JRWoodward

temperate


----------



## gdae23

terrestrial


----------



## Tony Richards

tempura


----------



## Natasha Holme

Ra (the Sun-god of Ancient Egypt)


----------



## Ruby296

Onerous


----------



## gdae23

usage


----------



## loonlover

gesundheit


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

itunes


----------



## Ruby296

Estranged


----------



## loonlover

education


----------



## kindleworm

onstage


----------



## Ruby296

genius


----------



## gdae23

Username


----------



## 74Cuda

Alcove


----------



## Natasha Holme

vex


----------



## loonlover

export


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

RTI  (Regional Transportation Authority)


----------



## KBoards Admin

timepiece


----------



## gdae23

cerulean


----------



## Tony Richards

analog


----------



## kindleworm

lemur


----------



## gdae23

urbane


----------



## loonlover

neutral


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Allstate


----------



## 74Cuda

termite


----------



## Ruby296

Terrarium


----------



## loonlover

umbrella


----------



## 74Cuda

lament


----------



## gdae23

nth  (as in, to the nth degree)


----------



## Tony Richards

through


----------



## 74Cuda

ghost


----------



## 74Cuda

Episode


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dealer


----------



## 74Cuda

Eraser


----------



## Ruby296

Erstwhile


----------



## kindleworm

leave


----------



## loonlover

velvet


----------



## 74Cuda

eternal


----------



## kindleworm

almost


----------



## Susan Alison

string


----------



## 74Cuda

umbilical


----------



## Natasha Holme

alloy


----------



## gdae23

oysterman


----------



## 74Cuda

Anteater


----------



## Natasha Holme

erect


----------



## loonlover

CT-scan


----------



## kindleworm

anytime


----------



## Susan Alison

meanwhile


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

least


----------



## Natasha Holme

referee


----------



## kindleworm

eery


----------



## loonlover

rye


----------



## gdae23

ethnic


----------



## Susan Alison

icycle


----------



## loonlover

lean


----------



## kindleworm

another


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

erase


----------



## Ruby296

Septuagenarian


----------



## loonlover

animal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

allergy


----------



## gdae23

gyroscope


----------



## kindleworm

perhaps


----------



## 74Cuda

Psuedo


----------



## loonlover

doll


----------



## kindleworm

llama


----------



## Ruby296

marvelous


----------



## gdae23

rya  (type of rug)


----------



## loonlover

yam


----------



## kindleworm

ambush


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

shrine


----------



## loonlover

needy


----------



## Susan Alison

dyslexia


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

IATA  (International Air Transport Association)


----------



## Ruby296

Tachycardia


----------



## Susan Alison

lychee


----------



## gdae23

eel


----------



## loonlover

elected


----------



## kindleworm

edify


----------



## gdae23

Kerplop!


----------



## kindleworm

opium


----------



## Susan Alison

umpire


----------



## loonlover

reiterate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teacher


----------



## Tony Richards

eroticism


----------



## Ruby296

smart


----------



## gdae23

RTÉ


(Raidió Teilifís Éireann, Ireland's National Public Service Broadcaster.)


----------



## loonlover

technology


----------



## kindleworm

gyroscope


----------



## Ruby296

peanut


----------



## Susan Alison

utterance


----------



## loonlover

celebrity


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

types


----------



## kindleworm

esophagus


----------



## 74Cuda

germinate


----------



## Ruby296

teachers


----------



## loonlover

RSVP


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

vpike  (Virtual Turnpike)


----------



## gdae23

Keynote


----------



## Natasha Holme

telephonists


----------



## Ruby296

tsunami


----------



## journeymama

Microphone


----------



## loonlover

needed


----------



## kindleworm

edible


----------



## Ruby296

lemon


----------



## Natasha Holme

nginx (open-source web server)


----------



## gdae23

NXE  (New Xbox Experience)


----------



## loonlover

xenon


----------



## 74Cuda

oneness


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

SSL


----------



## Ruby296

slick


----------



## Natasha Holme

CKY (band: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CKY_(band))


----------



## gdae23

Kyoto


----------



## loonlover

token


----------



## kindleworm

energize


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

zebra


----------



## Tony Richards

rabies


----------



## Harley Christensen

estate


----------



## 74Cuda

territorial


----------



## kindleworm

alligator


----------



## Susan Alison

orangutan


----------



## Natasha Holme

an


----------



## kindleworm

anger


----------



## Natasha Holme

err


----------



## Tony Richards

RR Silver Shadow


----------



## loonlover

owed


----------



## kindleworm

edamame


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

meat


----------



## Natasha Holme

ATM


----------



## gdae23

tmesis

(separation of parts of a compound word by the intervention of one or more words (as what place soever for whatsoever place)


----------



## Natasha Holme

is


----------



## loonlover

Istanbul


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ultimate


----------



## 74Cuda

Terminate


----------



## loonlover

terrible


----------



## 74Cuda

lecher


----------



## Natasha Holme

errors


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

RSA  (Rehabilitation Services Administration)


----------



## Tony Richards

sappy


----------



## Lindy Moone

pyromaniac


----------



## Natasha Holme

act


----------



## loonlover

CT-scan


----------



## kindleworm

antler


----------



## Natasha Holme

errand


----------



## Susan Alison

Ndola - (city in Zambia)


----------



## loonlover

laugh


----------



## kindleworm

ghost


----------



## loonlover

stretch


----------



## kindleworm

chocolate


----------



## Liz Davis

Tea


----------



## 74Cuda

eager


----------



## loonlover

erector


----------



## kindleworm

orange


----------



## gdae23

genogram


----------



## loonlover

usual


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

alike


----------



## kindleworm

Kermit


----------



## loonlover

item


----------



## balaspa

empathic


----------



## LarissaColtrane

Cellophane


----------



## loonlover

news


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

WSFA  (NBC-affiliated television station for Central Alabama..)


----------



## 74Cuda

family


----------



## Natasha Holme

lychee


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

IES  (Institute of Education Sciences)


----------



## loonlover

esteem


----------



## kindleworm

ember


----------



## gdae23

erosive


----------



## loonlover

vein


----------



## kindleworm

inspire


----------



## 74Cuda

repair


----------



## 74Cuda

Legitimate


----------



## loonlover

termite


----------



## kindleworm

tenor


----------



## 74Cuda

organism


----------



## loonlover

smile


----------



## kindleworm

legume


----------



## 74Cuda

glued


----------



## 74Cuda

I messed up.....sorry. I don't see an edit either. 

mecca


----------



## loonlover

camel



Modify on the right hand side at the top allows you to edit your post.


----------



## 74Cuda

Thank you. I sure didn't see that. 

electoral


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

allegiance


----------



## Tony Richards

certainty


----------



## balaspa

tylenol


----------



## 74Cuda

Strongest


----------



## kindleworm

stomach


----------



## loonlover

chest


----------



## Natasha Holme

sty


----------



## balaspa

typewriter


----------



## loonlover

lean


----------



## balaspa

anywhere


----------



## loonlover

retain


----------



## kindleworm

invite


----------



## Tony Richards

tedium


----------



## gdae23

umbrage


----------



## loonlover

gear


----------



## kindleworm

artist


----------



## gdae23

stegosaurus


----------



## Natasha Holme

us


----------



## loonlover

user


----------



## kindleworm

erode


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

develop


----------



## 74Cuda

operative


----------



## loonlover

veil


----------



## Natasha Holme

ill


----------



## balaspa

llama


----------



## 74Cuda

macabre


----------



## Tony Richards

reader (how appropriate)


----------



## 74Cuda

Earnest


----------



## loonlover

steam


----------



## 74Cuda

Educated


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

edited


----------



## loonlover

edge


----------



## 74Cuda

germicide


----------



## Ruby296

dentist


----------



## 74Cuda

Staircase


----------



## loonlover

sequel


----------



## Susan Alison

eloquence


----------



## kindleworm

certificate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teacher


----------



## gdae23

erudition


----------



## 74Cuda

Ontario


----------



## Natasha Holme

iOS 7


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Oscar  (It's Last 2 letters game. So we can ignore number)


----------



## 74Cuda

arrange


----------



## balaspa

general


----------



## gdae23

Alaska


----------



## 74Cuda

Kabob


----------



## loonlover

observe


----------



## Tony Richards

venerable


----------



## kindleworm

leaf


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

after


----------



## 74Cuda

steam


----------



## loonlover

amicable


----------



## 74Cuda

Lesson


----------



## Natasha Holme

onyx


----------



## loonlover

YXE (Saskatoon Int'l Airport)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

xerox


----------



## Tony Richards

oxide


----------



## 74Cuda

Detox


----------



## loonlover

enjoy


----------



## gdae23

oy vey!


----------



## loonlover

eye


----------



## 74Cuda

yesterday


----------



## Tony Richards

aye-aye (an Asian primate)


----------



## balaspa

yes


----------



## 74Cuda

Empty


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

typhoon


----------



## gdae23

onrush


----------



## loonlover

sheik


----------



## Tony Richards

ikebana (Japanese art of flower arranging)


----------



## 74Cuda

namesake


----------



## Tony Richards

keepsake


----------



## 74Cuda

Keizer


----------



## loonlover

erratic


----------



## 74Cuda

icepick


----------



## gdae23

скоро  -  Russian word for soon, Cyrillic alphabet
skoro  -   transliterated into the Roman alphabet


So...last 2 letters here are ro.


----------



## 74Cuda

robust


----------



## balaspa

stutter


----------



## loonlover

erase


----------



## kindleworm

sensory


----------



## balaspa

rye


----------



## 74Cuda

Yeoman


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

anniversary


----------



## balaspa

ryebread


----------



## 74Cuda

Addendum


----------



## kindleworm

umbrella


----------



## balaspa

laser


----------



## loonlover

ermine


----------



## Natasha Holme

necrophilia


----------



## balaspa

iambic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lean


----------



## kindleworm

anew


----------



## 74Cuda

ewe


----------



## 74Cuda

Eberhard


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

RDU (Raleigh-Durham airport)


----------



## balaspa

dumfounded


----------



## Natasha Holme

eddy


----------



## 74Cuda

Dye


----------



## loonlover

yet


----------



## 74Cuda

eta


----------



## balaspa

tale


----------



## gdae23

Lepidoptera


----------



## kindleworm

radio


----------



## Harley Christensen

ionization


----------



## Tony Richards

online


----------



## loonlover

nest


----------



## Natasha Holme

stunt


----------



## kindleworm

thou


----------



## Tony Richards

outlandish


----------



## balaspa

shout


----------



## loonlover

utter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

erase


----------



## balaspa

seaplane


----------



## loonlover

nectarine


----------



## loonlover

cereal


----------



## kindleworm

aloof


----------



## 74Cuda

official


----------



## loonlover

alleviate


----------



## kindleworm

team


----------



## balaspa

America


----------



## gdae23

Canada


----------



## loonlover

daily


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lyric


----------



## Ruby296

iCloud


----------



## balaspa

udder


----------



## loonlover

errand


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ndnation


----------



## gdae23

ondogram  (a graph of electric wave forms)


----------



## loonlover

ambition


----------



## 74Cuda

onstar


----------



## Paul Kohler

arrest


----------



## kindleworm

estrus


----------



## balaspa

user


----------



## 74Cuda

Erstwhile


----------



## balaspa

leaves


----------



## 74Cuda

Escalate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

team


----------



## Tony Richards

ambulance


----------



## loonlover

Celsius


----------



## kindleworm

usual


----------



## 74Cuda

alimony


----------



## Tony Richards

nylon


----------



## Nancy Beck

oncologist


----------



## loonlover

strafe


----------



## Tony Richards

fearful


----------



## balaspa

ultra


----------



## gdae23

edge


----------



## balaspa

get


----------



## kindleworm

ether


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## Nancy Beck

goal


----------



## Natasha Holme

all


----------



## 74Cuda

llama


----------



## balaspa

massive


----------



## loonlover

educate


----------



## balaspa

tentative


----------



## kindleworm

vegetables


----------



## loonlover

espy


----------



## kindleworm

idiot


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

other


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## Tony Richards

ornamentation


----------



## kindleworm

onion


----------



## gdae23

onlay


----------



## 74Cuda

Aye


----------



## balaspa

yesterday


----------



## balaspa

ayah


----------



## kindleworm

ahoy


----------



## Nancy Beck

oyster


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## Natasha Holme

or


----------



## Nancy Beck

organic


----------



## Tony Richards

icicle


----------



## balaspa

leak


----------



## 74Cuda

akin


----------



## kindleworm

invest


----------



## loonlover

stereo


----------



## Nancy Beck

eon


----------



## balaspa

one


----------



## Vivienne Mathews

neurotic*




(*That isn't me. I don't know what you're talking about.)


----------



## loonlover

Iceland


----------



## gdae23

Ndebele  (African language)


----------



## balaspa

learned


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Eden


----------



## loonlover

enable


----------



## kindleworm

ledge


----------



## Tony Richards

gerbil


----------



## 74Cuda

illuminate


----------



## balaspa

terminal


----------



## loonlover

allergy


----------



## Nancy Beck

gye*

*Gye\, v. t. [OF. guier; of German origin.] To guide; to govern. [Obs.]


----------



## gdae23

yeoman


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

anthropomorphize


----------



## balaspa

zebra


----------



## loonlover

radical


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Allstate    (insurance)


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

teabag


----------



## loonlover

agenda


----------



## Tony Richards

database


----------



## loonlover

sequel


----------



## 74Cuda

elegance


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

celibate


----------



## 74Cuda

terminate


----------



## kindleworm

telepathy


----------



## loonlover

hyphen


----------



## Paul Kohler

envy


----------



## 74Cuda

vying


----------



## balaspa

Ngultrum

(yeah, had to look that up)


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

umlaut


----------



## loonlover

utter


----------



## Paul Kohler

erroneous


----------



## Natasha Holme

us


----------



## Tony Richards

usurper


----------



## loonlover

error


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

orgy


----------



## balaspa

sex


----------



## gdae23

explicit


----------



## loonlover

itinerary


----------



## Paul Kohler

rye


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

yearbook


----------



## 74Cuda

Okinawa


----------



## kindleworm

waste


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

tetragrammaton


----------



## loonlover

Ontario


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

ionization


----------



## balaspa

oncology


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

gynecological


----------



## loonlover

alteration


----------



## kindleworm

once


----------



## Tony Richards

Celsius


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

user


----------



## loonlover

eradicate


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

tengu


----------



## kindleworm

gum


----------



## 74Cuda

Umpire


----------



## Nancy Beck

reimburse


----------



## balaspa

seal


----------



## 74Cuda

Albatrose


----------



## loonlover

seance


----------



## 74Cuda

centipede


----------



## Nancy Beck

deal


----------



## Tony Richards

albedo


----------



## 74Cuda

doughnut


----------



## kindleworm

utility


----------



## 74Cuda

typewriter


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

orthodontic


----------



## kindleworm

icicle


----------



## loonlover

lesson


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

onomatopoeia


----------



## loonlover

iambic


----------



## 74Cuda

Iceman


----------



## balaspa

annual


----------



## kindleworm

alcove


----------



## loonlover

vessel


----------



## balaspa

elastic


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

ichor


----------



## Nancy Beck

organization


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## balaspa

toast


----------



## loonlover

stereo


----------



## Tony Richards

Eocene (a geological era)


----------



## Tia K

Neon


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Onanism


----------



## loonlover

smite


----------



## Tony Richards

terrapin


----------



## kindleworm

indigo


----------



## balaspa

gopher


----------



## loonlover

eradicate


----------



## Tony Richards

temperate


----------



## balaspa

temperature


----------



## loonlover

real


----------



## balaspa

fake


----------



## balaspa

Sorry - ignore that last one! So tired, I forgot what game I was playing.

OK: Real

alleviate


----------



## kindleworm

tempest


----------



## loonlover

steel


----------



## balaspa

electrocute


----------



## loonlover

temerity


----------



## Tony Richards

typhoid


----------



## 74Cuda

identify


----------



## balaspa

fykes


----------



## loonlover

estuary


----------



## gdae23

Ryal    ( the currency of Zanzibar between 1882 and 1908. )


----------



## Tony Richards

already


----------



## loonlover

dynamo


----------



## kindleworm

monster


----------



## 74Cuda

erstwhile


----------



## loonlover

lemur


----------



## Tony Richards

urges


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

escape


----------



## balaspa

pensive


----------



## loonlover

vengeance


----------



## Tony Richards

cerebral


----------



## balaspa

algae


----------



## kindleworm

aerate


----------



## loonlover

temper


----------



## balaspa

ergo


----------



## Tony Richards

Gollum


----------



## loonlover

umpire


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

research


----------



## Guest

choose


----------



## Doril

Search


----------



## balaspa

find


----------



## balaspa

church

Sorry, did it again...


----------



## loonlover

Christmas


----------



## Doril

assume


----------



## Guest

meddle


----------



## balaspa

leader


----------



## Tony Richards

erudite


----------



## kindleworm

tense


----------



## Nancy Beck

senile


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lean


----------



## Tony Richards

anabolic


----------



## balaspa

ichor


----------



## loonlover

orthodontist


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

stenographer


----------



## Tony Richards

ergonomics


----------



## gdae23

CSNY  (Y was always my favorite)


----------



## loonlover

nymph


----------



## zoe tate

phassachate


----------



## Tony Richards

terrestrial


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

aluminum


----------



## balaspa

umbilical


----------



## loonlover

already


----------



## Tony Richards

dystopian


----------



## Nancy Beck

annual


----------



## balaspa

alleviate


----------



## loonlover

tense


----------



## zoe tate

selachian


----------



## kindleworm

antler


----------



## loonlover

ermine


----------



## Tony Richards

necropolis


----------



## Guest

Istanbul


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

ulterior


----------



## loonlover

organ


----------



## kindleworm

antique


----------



## zoe tate

uey ( http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/uey )


----------



## Tony Richards

eyebrow


----------



## balaspa

owes


----------



## loonlover

escape


----------



## Nancy Beck

pedantic


----------



## Tony Richards

icier


----------



## zoe tate

erotopathy


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

hymen


----------



## zoe tate

engastrimyth


----------



## loonlover

thespian


----------



## zoe tate

anemophilous


----------



## loonlover

usury


----------



## zoe tate

ryas


----------



## balaspa

astrological


----------



## zoe tate

allotriophagy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

gyroscope


----------



## zoe tate

pedantocracy


----------



## loonlover

cyanide


----------



## zoe tate

deuteroscopy


----------



## Tony Richards

pyromania


----------



## zoe tate

iatrogenic


----------



## Guest

icicle


----------



## zoe tate

leiotrichous


----------



## Nancy Beck

usury


----------



## zoe tate

ryegrasses


----------



## Tony Richards

escapology


----------



## balaspa

gynecological


----------



## zoe tate

allocatur


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

urge


----------



## zoe tate

geomorphogeny


----------



## Tony Richards

nymph


----------



## zoe tate

phonendoscope


----------



## Natasha Holme

peek


----------



## zoe tate

ekphrasis


----------



## Tony Richards

isolationism


----------



## zoe tate

smaragdine


----------



## kindleworm

never


----------



## zoe tate

erythrean


----------



## Nancy Beck

antediluvian


----------



## loonlover

anesthesia


----------



## zoe tate

iatraliptic


----------



## Tony Richards

icthyosaur


----------



## zoe tate

uropygium


----------



## balaspa

umbrage


----------



## zoe tate

gesso


----------



## loonlover

sophisticated


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

education


----------



## gdae23

onerously


----------



## zoe tate

lysarden


----------



## balaspa

endanger


----------



## zoe tate

erythrocyte


----------



## kindleworm

tempest


----------



## zoe tate

stylogalmaic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## zoe tate

lexis


----------



## kindleworm

island


----------



## zoe tate

Ndau


----------



## loonlover

august


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

stenographer


----------



## zoe tate

erythropsia


----------



## Tony Richards

iambic


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyolatry


----------



## loonlover

ryegrass


----------



## zoe tate

Good luck finding a word that starts with "ss" ...  

Might "ryegrasses" be a little more convenient than just "ryegrass"? then we could have, for example ...

escutcheon


----------



## Tony Richards

onset


----------



## zoe tate

ethmoid


----------



## loonlover

zoe tate said:


> Good luck finding a word that starts with "ss" ...
> 
> Might "ryegrasses" be a little more convenient than just "ryegrass"? then we could have, for example ...


Aw, but what's the challenge in that? Based on previous posts SSI or SSN could be used.


----------



## loonlover

zoe tate said:


> ethmoid


idiom


----------



## zoe tate

omoplatoscopy


----------



## loonlover

pyrotechnic


----------



## zoe tate

iconoplast


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

street


----------



## zoe tate

etesian


----------



## gdae23

Animadversive


----------



## zoe tate

vendange


----------



## loonlover

gestational


----------



## Tony Richards

alchemy


----------



## zoe tate

myrmecophagid


----------



## balaspa

identity


----------



## Tony Richards

tycoon


----------



## zoe tate

onymy


----------



## ireadbooks

zoe tate said:


> onymy


Myopic.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zoe tate

icterine


----------



## loonlover

necessity


----------



## Tony Richards

typhoon


----------



## zoe tate

ondograph


----------



## gdae23

phrenology


----------



## zoe tate

gynotikolobomassophile


----------



## gdae23

I had a feeling you were going to pick gynotikolobomassophile! And it leads nicely to our next word:

lecherous


----------



## kindleworm

usual


----------



## zoe tate

albarello


----------



## loonlover

lowest


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

street


----------



## zoe tate

etiolated


----------



## Tony Richards

editorial


----------



## zoe tate

alcahest


----------



## loonlover

state


----------



## zoe tate

telpherage


----------



## kindleworm

gentle


----------



## balaspa

lentil


----------



## loonlover

ileum


----------



## Tony Richards

umbrella


----------



## zoe tate

labtebricole


----------



## balaspa

learned


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

edamame


----------



## zoe tate

metastrophe


----------



## loonlover

helicopter


----------



## Tony Richards

erupt


----------



## zoe tate

pterodactyl


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ylvis


----------



## balaspa

isolate


----------



## zoe tate

tetraptych


----------



## Tony Richards

churlish


----------



## zoe tate

shenango


----------



## loonlover

goose


----------



## zoe tate

seraglio


----------



## balaspa

ionize


----------



## zoe tate

zeugmatography


----------



## loonlover

hyperbole


----------



## Nancy Beck

lemon


----------



## kindleworm

onto


----------



## zoe tate

torpescence


----------



## loonlover

centennial


----------



## zoe tate

alcohol


----------



## balaspa

oleo


----------



## zoe tate

eosinophilia


----------



## Tony Richards

iamspartacus


----------



## zoe tate

usarespartacustoo


----------



## loonlover

oops


----------



## Tony Richards

psychosis


----------



## zoe tate

ischiorrhogic


----------



## balaspa

Ichthyologist


----------



## loonlover

strategy


----------



## zoe tate

gyroscope


----------



## balaspa

penalize


----------



## loonlover

zealot


----------



## zoe tate

otarine


----------



## loonlover

nefarious


----------



## zoe tate

ustulation


----------



## balaspa

oncologic


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyopolist


----------



## loonlover

strip


----------



## zoe tate

ipseity


----------



## Nancy Beck

tyrosine


----------



## zoe tate

neonomianism


----------



## balaspa

smitten


----------



## gdae23

enharmonic


----------



## kindleworm

icy


----------



## SunshineOnMe

cynical


----------



## loonlover

allege


----------



## 74Cuda

geometry


----------



## zoe tate

ryked


----------



## balaspa

editor


----------



## 74Cuda

orbital


----------



## SunshineOnMe

always


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

*Ysleta* [Independent School District | 9600 Sims Drive El Paso, TX 79925]


----------



## zoe tate

tabefaction


----------



## 74Cuda

ongoing


----------



## balaspa

Ngultrum


----------



## 74Cuda

umpire


----------



## loonlover

requires


----------



## Guest

esquire


----------



## zoe tate

remittitur


----------



## Harley Christensen

urge


----------



## zoe tate

gerontocracy


----------



## balaspa

cyan


----------



## Harley Christensen

animal


----------



## zoe tate

alastrim


----------



## loonlover

image


----------



## zoe tate

geogeny


----------



## Harley Christensen

nylon


----------



## zoe tate

onomatomania


----------



## balaspa

iambic


----------



## zoe tate

iconography


----------



## loonlover

hydrogen


----------



## zoe tate

enantiomorph


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

physiology


----------



## balaspa

gyro


----------



## Harley Christensen

rotisserie


----------



## loonlover

IEEE (Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers)


----------



## Tony Richards

Or you could have had:

i.e. -- _in exemplar_


----------



## zoe tate

Tony Richards said:


> _in exemplar_


armamentarium


----------



## Tony Richards

umlaut (that funny sideways colon over some German letters)


----------



## zoe tate

utraquist


----------



## loonlover

street


----------



## kindleworm

eternity


----------



## zoe tate

tyromancy


----------



## Harley Christensen

cyclone


----------



## zoe tate

nepheligenous


----------



## Nancy Beck

used


----------



## zoe tate

edulcorate


----------



## Tony Richards

tetanus


----------



## zoe tate

usitative


----------



## kindleworm

veritas


----------



## zoe tate

astrobleme


----------



## loonlover

mellow


----------



## zoe tate

owlery


----------



## Harley Christensen

rye


----------



## zoe tate

yes


----------



## Tony Richards

esoteric


----------



## Harley Christensen

icicle


----------



## zoe tate

lentiginose


----------



## loonlover

sequin


----------



## zoe tate

intercolline


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

neat


----------



## balaspa

atavistic


----------



## Harley Christensen

icky


----------



## zoe tate

kyriolexy


----------



## loonlover

xylophone


----------



## Tony Richards

necropolis


----------



## zoe tate

islet


----------



## 74Cuda

eternal


----------



## balaspa

alabaster


----------



## zoe tate

erythropsia


----------



## Harley Christensen

iapetus


----------



## zoe tate

usitative


----------



## loonlover

veritable


----------



## zoe tate

leucomelanous


----------



## Tony Richards

useful


----------



## zoe tate

ulosis


----------



## Harley Christensen

ischemia


----------



## zoe tate

iatrogenic


----------



## loonlover

icky


----------



## zoe tate

kymograph


----------



## Harley Christensen

photography


----------



## kindleworm

hysterical


----------



## zoe tate

albificative


----------



## kindleworm

verify


----------



## zoe tate

fylfot


----------



## loonlover

otter


----------



## zoe tate

erogenesis


----------



## balaspa

isolate


----------



## zoe tate

tetrakishexahedron


----------



## loonlover

oncology


----------



## balaspa

gyro


----------



## zoe tate

roundelay


----------



## loonlover

aye


----------



## zoe tate

yeasty


----------



## gdae23

tympanic


----------



## zoe tate

icteritious


----------



## Harley Christensen

usual


----------



## balaspa

almighty


----------



## zoe tate

typewriter


----------



## balaspa

ergo


----------



## zoe tate

gothicize


----------



## Tony Richards

zealot


----------



## Harley Christensen

otherwise


----------



## loonlover

serious


----------



## zoe tate

usufruct


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

*CTPost* (Southwestern Connecticut's largest daily newspape)


----------



## zoe tate

strigilation


----------



## loonlover

only


----------



## zoe tate

lyonnaise


----------



## Harley Christensen

sear


----------



## zoe tate

armamentarium


----------



## balaspa

umpteenth


----------



## zoe tate

thymiatechny


----------



## kindleworm

nymph


----------



## zoe tate

philately


----------



## loonlover

lysis


----------



## zoe tate

isthmus


----------



## Natasha Holme

USSR


----------



## zoe tate

sris


----------



## Caddy

isometric


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyodermatous


----------



## zoe tate

ryke


----------



## Harley Christensen

keeper


----------



## Tony Richards

erudite


----------



## zoe tate

teratogenic


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ice-cream


----------



## zoe tate

amaranthine


----------



## loonlover

negate


----------



## zoe tate

tetrahedral


----------



## balaspa

albacore


----------



## zoe tate

regurgitated


----------



## loonlover

editorial


----------



## Susan Alison

alimony


----------



## zoe tate

nyctalopia


----------



## loonlover

iambi


----------



## Nancy Beck

bitter


----------



## zoe tate

errhine


----------



## balaspa

neither


----------



## gdae23

ergograph


----------



## zoe tate

pharyngitis


----------



## Tony Richards

isosceles


----------



## zoe tate

estuosity


----------



## loonlover

type


----------



## zoe tate

pediluvium


----------



## Harley Christensen

umpire


----------



## zoe tate

recrudescence


----------



## kindleworm

center


----------



## zoe tate

erythropoiesis


----------



## loonlover

isthmus


----------



## zoe tate

usury


----------



## Tony Richards

ryegrasses


----------



## zoe tate

escutcheon


----------



## Nancy Beck

onus


----------



## zoe tate

username


----------



## loonlover

medium


----------



## zoe tate

umbrage


----------



## kindleworm

germ


----------



## zoe tate

r'markable


----------



## loonlover

lender


----------



## zoe tate

erotic


----------



## Nancy Beck

ice


----------



## zoe tate

certainly


----------



## balaspa

lye


----------



## zoe tate

yellow (or, if you prefer, *yellow*)


----------



## Tony Richards

ownership


----------



## zoe tate

ipseity


----------



## loonlover

tyrant


----------



## zoe tate

'n'th


----------



## kindleworm

thistle


----------



## zoe tate

lepidoptera


----------



## Tony Richards

rationale


----------



## zoe tate

lectisternium


----------



## balaspa

umbilical


----------



## zoe tate

albugineous


----------



## Nancy Beck

usury


----------



## zoe tate

ryked


----------



## loonlover

education


----------



## zoe tate

onomatopoeia


----------



## Harley Christensen

iambus


----------



## zoe tate

usquebae


----------



## Harley Christensen

aerodyne


----------



## zoe tate

neologism


----------



## loonlover

smelter


----------



## zoe tate

erythema


----------



## Harley Christensen

matchmaker


----------



## zoe tate

erotically


----------



## balaspa

lye


----------



## zoe tate

yesterday


----------



## gdae23

Ayurveda


----------



## zoe tate

dalmatian


----------



## loonlover

anagram


----------



## zoe tate

ambulatory


----------



## Harley Christensen

ryokan


----------



## zoe tate

anaphalantiasis


----------



## kindleworm

island


----------



## loonlover

NDA (Non-Disclosure Agreement)


----------



## zoe tate

dactyliomancy


----------



## 74Cuda

cyanide


----------



## zoe tate

defenestration


----------



## Alexis-Shore

only


----------



## zoe tate

lysigenic


----------



## Alexis-Shore

icarus


----------



## zoe tate

usury


----------



## Alexis-Shore

rye


----------



## loonlover

yeast


----------



## zoe tate

statuesque


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

UEC  (United Electric Controls)


----------



## zoe tate

ecumenical


----------



## kindleworm

alligator


----------



## zoe tate

oryctognosy


----------



## loonlover

synergy


----------



## zoe tate

gyroscope


----------



## Nancy Beck

personhood


----------



## zoe tate

odorivector


----------



## kindleworm

orange


----------



## Tony Richards

gerontophobe


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

beguile


----------



## zoe tate

lemphic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## zoe tate

legerity


----------



## balaspa

typeface


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

cephalopod


----------



## Harley Christensen

oddities


----------



## zoe tate

estruvial


----------



## Alexis-Shore

altruism


----------



## loonlover

smaller


----------



## zoe tate

Eratosthenes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

estate


----------



## zoe tate

temenos


----------



## kindleworm

ostrich


----------



## Nancy Beck

cherish


----------



## zoe tate

shiitake


----------



## Paul Kohler

kelvin


----------



## balaspa

inside


----------



## zoe tate

determinism


----------



## Paul Kohler

smooch (what, it's a word...)


----------



## zoe tate

chrematophobia


----------



## Alexis-Shore

iambic


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyoid


----------



## loonlover

ideal


----------



## Nancy Beck

ale wife


----------



## Tony Richards

feral


----------



## zoe tate

alternative


----------



## Paul Kohler

venom


----------



## balaspa

ominous


----------



## zoe tate

usurped


----------



## loonlover

edify


----------



## Paul Kohler

fyce


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

cease


----------



## zoe tate

semiquaver


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

era


----------



## zoe tate

rallentando


----------



## Paul Kohler

dominate


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

tea


----------



## zoe tate

easterly


----------



## gdae23

lymphoma


----------



## zoe tate

matriculation


----------



## loonlover

onion


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

one


----------



## Paul Kohler

necromancer


----------



## zoe tate

erysipelas


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

ask


----------



## zoe tate

skimpier


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

error


----------



## zoe tate

orchidaceous


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

use


----------



## zoe tate

secondary


----------



## balaspa

ryes


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

essay


----------



## balaspa

ayes


----------



## zoe tate

estuary


----------



## Paul Kohler

rye


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

yes


----------



## Tony Richards

Estonian


----------



## Nancy Beck

antediluvian


----------



## zoe tate

anacampserote


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

teach


----------



## kindleworm

chives


----------



## zoe tate

espadrille


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

learn


----------



## zoe tate

RNLI

(Royal National Lifeboat Institute)


----------



## Paul Kohler

liquor


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

oreo


----------



## balaspa

eon


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

only


----------



## zoe tate

lysis


----------



## loonlover

isosceles


----------



## zoe tate

establish


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

shoo


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

oo.com


----------



## zoe tate

omphalos


----------



## Paul Kohler

oscillator


----------



## zoe tate

orthogonal


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

ally


----------



## SunshineOnMe

lysol


----------



## zoe tate

olfactory


----------



## loonlover

ryegrasses


----------



## Nancy Beck

essence


----------



## zoe tate

centennial


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

always


----------



## zoe tate

YSL (Yves Saint Laurent)


----------



## Paul Kohler

slave


----------



## zoe tate

vesper


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## zoe tate

ornamental


----------



## Alexis-Shore

alimony


----------



## zoe tate

nyctograph


----------



## loonlover

photo


----------



## Tony Richards

together


----------



## zoe tate

erogenous


----------



## Paul Kohler

usual


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

all


----------



## zoe tate

llama


----------



## Nancy Beck

marsh


----------



## zoe tate

shenango


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

google


----------



## Tony Richards

lesion


----------



## zoe tate

ontology


----------



## balaspa

gyroscope


----------



## zoe tate

pentathlon


----------



## Paul Kohler

onomatophobia


----------



## Nancy Beck

iambic


----------



## loonlover

ichthyology


----------



## zoe tate

gymnast


----------



## Paul Kohler

static


----------



## balaspa

icicle


----------



## 74Cuda

lemon


----------



## zoe tate

oneirocriticism


----------



## Tony Richards

smilodon (the generic term for all species of Ice Age sabre-toothed cat)


----------



## zoe tate

(Appropriately relieved to hear that, Tony: heaven forbid that anyone should ever post in this thread a generic term for only _some_ species of Ice Age sabre-toothed cat  .)

ontological


----------



## Paul Kohler

algorithm


----------



## zoe tate

hmmmmmmmm ...

I can't find any real words that start with "hm", so I'll try h(a)mburger.


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## zoe tate

gorgon


----------



## Paul Kohler

onslaught


----------



## zoe tate

h(a)tter


----------



## Paul Kohler

erosion


----------



## zoe tate

online


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

need


----------



## Tony Richards

edited


----------



## zoe tate

educational


----------



## loonlover

allusion


----------



## Tony Richards

onto


----------



## Paul Kohler

tornado


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

doe


----------



## zoe tate

oeuvre


----------



## Tony Richards

revolve


----------



## zoe tate

verisimilitude


----------



## loonlover

deep


----------



## Paul Kohler

epidemiology


----------



## 74Cuda

gyroscope


----------



## zoe tate

pelmanism


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

small


----------



## zoe tate

llama


----------



## balaspa

maze


----------



## Paul Kohler

zealot


----------



## zoe tate

otiose


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

sense


----------



## zoe tate

serendipity


----------



## balaspa

typical


----------



## zoe tate

alcohol


----------



## gdae23

olfactory


----------



## zoe tate

rye


----------



## Nancy Beck

yesterday


----------



## loonlover

aye


----------



## zoe tate

yellow


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

owie


----------



## zoe tate

IELTS (international English language training system)


----------



## Paul Kohler

tsunami


----------



## zoe tate

mitochondrial


----------



## balaspa

allusive


----------



## zoe tate

veer


----------



## Harley Christensen

error


----------



## zoe tate

ortiginous


----------



## loonlover

uses


----------



## zoe tate

escalope


----------



## Paul Kohler

pensive


----------



## zoe tate

verily


----------



## balaspa

lymphatic


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyoderma


----------



## Paul Kohler

magnesium


----------



## zoe tate

umbrage


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

genie


----------



## zoe tate

None of my dictionaries has a word starting with "ie", so I'll try ...

i(t)em


----------



## Paul Kohler

emigrate


----------



## zoe tate

teleological


----------



## balaspa

allegorical


----------



## zoe tate

altruism


----------



## loonlover

smote


----------



## zoe tate

tentacle


----------



## Paul Kohler

leukemia


----------



## zoe tate

iatrogenic


----------



## loonlover

ice


----------



## zoe tate

cerulean


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

another


----------



## zoe tate

Eratosthenes


----------



## Tony Richards

especially


----------



## zoe tate

lysosome


----------



## Natasha Holme

me


----------



## Harley Christensen

melody


----------



## von19

Dye

Sent from my SM-T210R using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy Beck

year


----------



## zoe tate

artisanal


----------



## loonlover

allergy


----------



## Tony Richards

gyrate


----------



## Paul Kohler

tentacle


----------



## zoe tate

least


----------



## Harley Christensen

statue


----------



## balaspa

uey


----------



## Paul Kohler

eye


----------



## zoe tate

year


----------



## loonlover

arrival


----------



## Paul Kohler

aluminum


----------



## Harley Christensen

umbrella


----------



## zoe tate

labefactation


----------



## Paul Kohler

oncology


----------



## Tony Richards

gyroscopic


----------



## zoe tate

iconoplast


----------



## balaspa

stones


----------



## zoe tate

estoppage


----------



## Paul Kohler

germinate


----------



## loonlover

temerity


----------



## zoe tate

tyromancy


----------



## Nancy Beck

cyberkinetic


----------



## zoe tate

icicle


----------



## Paul Kohler

leprechaun


----------



## zoe tate

unnatural


----------



## balaspa

almost


----------



## Harley Christensen

stable


----------



## kindleworm

lemur


----------



## zoe tate

urban


----------



## loonlover

ancestor


----------



## kindleworm

orange


----------



## Paul Kohler

genealogy


----------



## zoe tate

gyroscope


----------



## balaspa

pensive


----------



## zoe tate

vellum


----------



## Paul Kohler

umbrella


----------



## Nancy Beck

labor


----------



## loonlover

origami


----------



## zoe tate

miothermic


----------



## Paul Kohler

icicle


----------



## zoe tate

lepidoptera


----------



## balaspa

racer


----------



## zoe tate

ergonomically


----------



## Harley Christensen

lycopene


----------



## zoe tate

neologism


----------



## loonlover

smile


----------



## Paul Kohler

leotard


----------



## zoe tate

RDA (recommended daily allowance/allocation)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Dare


----------



## zoe tate

reddish


----------



## 74Cuda

shear


----------



## zoe tate

arrested


----------



## loonlover

educate


----------



## zoe tate

teratogenic


----------



## kindleworm

icon


----------



## Tony Richards

onto


----------



## 74Cuda

Tongue


----------



## zoe tate

UEFA (Union des Associations Europeennes de Football)


----------



## loonlover

fallen


----------



## zoe tate

entrance


----------



## kindleworm

century


----------



## zoe tate

rye


----------



## kindleworm

yesterday


----------



## zoe tate

ayahuasca


----------



## balaspa

carnation


----------



## zoe tate

ontology


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

gynoid


----------



## zoe tate

identity


----------



## loonlover

typo


----------



## zoe tate

postulate


----------



## kindleworm

tenor


----------



## Nancy Beck

order


----------



## zoe tate

erratic


----------



## Tony Richards

icthyosaur


----------



## Harley Christensen

urban


----------



## zoe tate

announce


----------



## Nancy Beck

cephalopod


----------



## zoe tate

oddity


----------



## Harley Christensen

typewriter


----------



## zoe tate

ermine


----------



## loonlover

nectar


----------



## zoe tate

Areopagiticus


----------



## Susan Alison

usury


----------



## zoe tate

rye


----------



## Nancy Beck

yearned


----------



## loonlover

edible


----------



## Nancy Beck

leper


----------



## loonlover

erase


----------



## Susan Alison

series


----------



## zoe tate

Estragon


----------



## balaspa

oncology


----------



## zoe tate

gynecological


----------



## Tony Richards

allegorical


----------



## Susan Alison

allegiant


----------



## zoe tate

(e)ntrapped


----------



## loonlover

educe


----------



## zoe tate

cerulean


----------



## loonlover

andiron


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

only


----------



## zoe tate

Lysistrata


----------



## von19

Taxidermy

Sent from my SM-T210R using Tapatalk


----------



## zoe tate

myopia


----------



## Tony Richards

iambic


----------



## Paul Kohler

ice


----------



## Nancy Beck

cerulean


----------



## Tony Richards

Angolan


----------



## zoe tate

anthropophaginian


----------



## Harley Christensen

anagram


----------



## Nancy Beck

ambiguous


----------



## kindleworm

usual


----------



## zoe tate

alimentation


----------



## Susan Alison

onerous


----------



## zoe tate

usurped


----------



## Paul Kohler

education


----------



## zoe tate

onoma


----------



## Tony Richards

magma


----------



## Nancy Beck

marketable


----------



## balaspa

leveled


----------



## zoe tate

edict


----------



## Tony Richards

Cthullu


----------



## zoe tate

luminescence


----------



## Susan Alison

celestial


----------



## Nancy Beck

altogether


----------



## loonlover

erode


----------



## Tony Richards

deride


----------



## zoe tate

destructive


----------



## Paul Kohler

ventilate


----------



## balaspa

telltale


----------



## zoe tate

least


----------



## Tony Richards

stupidest


----------



## kindleworm

steak


----------



## Nancy Beck

akimbo


----------



## zoe tate

boatswain


----------



## loonlover

intelligence


----------



## kindleworm

century


----------



## Paul Kohler

rye


----------



## zoe tate

yealing


----------



## balaspa

ngultrum


----------



## Tony Richards

umber


----------



## zoe tate

erythrochroism


----------



## Susan Alison

smile


----------



## zoe tate

lepidoptera


----------



## Tony Richards

radical


----------



## Nancy Beck

alley


----------



## loonlover

eye


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

yes


----------



## 74Cuda

estuary


----------



## balaspa

rye


----------



## zoe tate

yeasty


----------



## loonlover

tyranny


----------



## Tony Richards

nymph


----------



## zoe tate

philosophical


----------



## sstroble

altruistic


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyoderma


----------



## Paul Kohler

master


----------



## zoe tate

eructate


----------



## loonlover

tennis


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Islam


----------



## zoe tate

amicicide


----------



## 74Cuda

declassify


----------



## zoe tate

fylfot


----------



## 74Cuda

Ottoman


----------



## Tony Richards

anthrax


----------



## zoe tate

axiom


----------



## Nancy Beck

ombudsman


----------



## loonlover

animate


----------



## Paul Kohler

terminate


----------



## Tony Richards

template


----------



## 74Cuda

telegraph


----------



## sstroble

phonograph


----------



## zoe tate

philanderer


----------



## Harley Christensen

erroneously


----------



## sstroble

lye


----------



## Tony Richards

yearly


----------



## 74Cuda

Lynch


----------



## zoe tate

Christmas


----------



## Harley Christensen

aspen


----------



## Nancy Beck

entourage


----------



## loonlover

generous


----------



## Paul Kohler

usage


----------



## zoe tate

gerontocracy


----------



## 74Cuda

cyanide


----------



## Tony Richards

decide


----------



## 74Cuda

decode


----------



## sstroble

deciduous


----------



## Tony Richards

usage


----------



## zoe tate

German


----------



## 74Cuda

Angelic


----------



## sstroble

iconic


----------



## 74Cuda

icicle


----------



## loonlover

ledger


----------



## Nancy Beck

errata


----------



## zoe tate

tabulated


----------



## sstroble

eddy


----------



## Harley Christensen

dyeable


----------



## zoe tate

lexicography


----------



## Paul Kohler

hypnotize


----------



## sstroble

zeal


----------



## zoe tate

altruism


----------



## 74Cuda

smarter


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## Tony Richards

oratorio


----------



## sstroble

ionic


----------



## zoe tate

icicle


----------



## loonlover

leader


----------



## Nancy Beck

error


----------



## zoe tate

orchestration


----------



## 74Cuda

Oncologist


----------



## kindleworm

steak


----------



## Paul Kohler

akin


----------



## zoe tate

innominate


----------



## sstroble

tenacity


----------



## 74Cuda

typesetter


----------



## Tony Richards

ergonomic


----------



## 74Cuda

iced


----------



## sstroble

edition


----------



## balaspa

onomatopoeia


----------



## zoe tate

iatrogenesis


----------



## Tony Richards

isotope


----------



## 74Cuda

Periscope


----------



## zoe tate

periodontal


----------



## loonlover

allergy


----------



## Nancy Beck

gyroscope


----------



## zoe tate

pelican


----------



## Paul Kohler

anchoring


----------



## sstroble

ngot (sorry but could not come up with a word in English that began with "ng" only acronyms. Here is a website to explain ngot: http://www.phamfatale.com/id_3089/title_Canh-Ngot-Recipe-Vietnamese-Fish-Soup)


----------



## balaspa

otter


----------



## 74Cuda

ergonomic


----------



## loonlover

iceboxes


----------



## 74Cuda

escargot


----------



## Paul Kohler

otter


----------



## 74Cuda

ermine


----------



## Tony Richards

nervous


----------



## 74Cuda

useful


----------



## loonlover

ulterior


----------



## Paul Kohler

oreo


----------



## Nancy Beck

eon


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## 74Cuda

township


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ipad


----------



## Nancy Beck

advantage


----------



## balaspa

generous


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

usable


----------



## Harley Christensen

lecherous


----------



## zoe tate

usurped


----------



## Nancy Beck

editor


----------



## loonlover

orange


----------



## zoe tate

gelatinous


----------



## Paul Kohler

usual


----------



## 74Cuda

albacores


----------



## balaspa

escalate


----------



## zoe tate

terminal


----------



## Tony Richards

alternative


----------



## zoe tate

verisimilitude


----------



## loonlover

deep


----------



## Nancy Beck

epicenter


----------



## Harley Christensen

error


----------



## Paul Kohler

orthopedic


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyolatries


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

escape


----------



## zoe tate

pedicure


----------



## balaspa

research


----------



## zoe tate

chaffinch


----------



## Harley Christensen

chastise


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

sequin


----------



## loonlover

indefinite


----------



## Nancy Beck

tenuous


----------



## Paul Kohler

useless


----------



## balaspa

Well, no words start with "ss"...soooo....

Useful


----------



## Charnell

ultraviolet


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Etruscan


----------



## sstroble

Andean


----------



## zoe tate

antedeluvian


----------



## Nancy Beck

antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## loonlover

smiles


----------



## zoe tate

escargot


----------



## Nancy Beck

otherwise


----------



## Tony Richards

sentimental


----------



## balaspa

aligned


----------



## zoe tate

edifice


----------



## sstroble

ceritude


----------



## Charnell

dense


----------



## kindleworm

seventh


----------



## Charnell

Thistle


----------



## zoe tate

lemphos


----------



## Tony Richards

osmosis


----------



## zoe tate

ischemic


----------



## sstroble

icicle


----------



## zoe tate

leaden


----------



## Nancy Beck

engage


----------



## zoe tate

geriatric


----------



## Paul Kohler

iceberg


----------



## zoe tate

(a)rgonaut


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

utter


----------



## Cat Amesbury

erratic


----------



## zoe tate

iconoclast


----------



## sstroble

stagnate


----------



## balaspa

teller


----------



## zoe tate

ergot


----------



## sstroble

otter


----------



## Nancy Beck

ermine


----------



## sstroble

nether


----------



## loonlover

erase


----------



## zoe tate

serendipity


----------



## sstroble

typewriter


----------



## Paul Kohler

erroneous


----------



## zoe tate

usufruct


----------



## Nancy Beck

cthulhu


----------



## sstroble

hutch


----------



## balaspa

chum


----------



## sstroble

umbilical


----------



## Cat Amesbury

altruistic


----------



## kindleworm

icon


----------



## sstroble

onion


----------



## Cat Amesbury

onomatopoeia


----------



## zoe tate

iatrogenic


----------



## Alexis-Shore

iconic


----------



## Nancy Beck

iconoclast


----------



## sstroble

stationary


----------



## loonlover

rye


----------



## Paul Kohler

yellow


----------



## zoe tate

ownership


----------



## sstroble

ipecac


----------



## balaspa

acid


----------



## Cat Amesbury

identity


----------



## sstroble

tyke


----------



## Harley Christensen

keeper


----------



## Alexis-Shore

errant


----------



## zoe tate

(e)ntertain


----------



## Nancy Beck

indescribable


----------



## Paul Kohler

learn


----------



## zoe tate

RNLI (Royal National Lifeboat Institute)


----------



## sstroble

liberty


----------



## Harley Christensen

typesetter


----------



## zoe tate

ergotamine


----------



## balaspa

never


----------



## Cat Amesbury

errata


----------



## zoe tate

tabernacle


----------



## sstroble

leech


----------



## zoe tate

Christmas


----------



## Nancy Beck

asterisk


----------



## zoe tate

skeuomorph


----------



## loonlover

phone


----------



## zoe tate

neologism


----------



## Paul Kohler

smorgasbord


----------



## sstroble

RDAF (Royal Danish Air Force)


----------



## balaspa

affordable


----------



## Cat Amesbury

leech


----------



## zoe tate

chelation


----------



## loonlover

only


----------



## sstroble

lycanthropic


----------



## gdae23

iceboat


----------



## zoe tate

attenuated


----------



## sstroble

educated


----------



## zoe tate

edifice


----------



## loonlover

central


----------



## Tony Richards

altogether


----------



## zoe tate

error


----------



## 74Cuda

orbital


----------



## zoe tate

alchemy


----------



## kindleworm

myth


----------



## Cat Amesbury

theology


----------



## zoe tate

gynecology


----------



## Paul Kohler

gyrate


----------



## Nancy Beck

tension


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

onion


----------



## Cat Amesbury

ondulate


----------



## 74Cuda

tempest


----------



## sstroble

steadiest


----------



## balaspa

study


----------



## Harley Christensen

dyslexic


----------



## sstroble

ice


----------



## zoe tate

celeriac


----------



## Tony Richards

accelerator


----------



## Nancy Beck

organ


----------



## loonlover

anthem


----------



## Paul Kohler

emancipate


----------



## Tony Richards

termination


----------



## sstroble

onion


----------



## zoe tate

onoma


----------



## balaspa

massive


----------



## kindleworm

vermin


----------



## sstroble

invertebrate


----------



## zoe tate

teleological


----------



## sstroble

allay


----------



## zoe tate

Ayatollah


----------



## Nancy Beck

ahchoo


----------



## loonlover

oodles


----------



## zoe tate

espadrilles


----------



## Paul Kohler

escalator


----------



## sstroble

orator


----------



## zoe tate

orthogonal


----------



## Cat Amesbury

algal


----------



## sstroble

alligator


----------



## zoe tate

Orpington


----------



## Cat Amesbury

only


----------



## zoe tate

Lysistrata


----------



## loonlover

tarsi


----------



## sstroble

siphon


----------



## Guest

once


----------



## Paul Kohler

ceiling


----------



## Guest

ngwee


----------



## kindleworm

eel


----------



## sstroble

eligibility


----------



## Tony Richards

typical


----------



## zoe tate

alternative


----------



## 74Cuda

venomous


----------



## sstroble

useful


----------



## Cat Amesbury

ululation


----------



## loonlover

onset


----------



## Tony Richards

etiolated


----------



## Paul Kohler

editorial


----------



## Cat Amesbury

alternate


----------



## kindleworm

temperature


----------



## zoe tate

reappraisal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

alerted


----------



## sstroble

edited


----------



## zoe tate

educational


----------



## Tony Richards

albedo


----------



## zoe tate

dopamine


----------



## loonlover

nectar


----------



## Paul Kohler

arrogant


----------



## Guest

nth


----------



## zoe tate

thermometer


----------



## sstroble

eradicator


----------



## Guest

ornate


----------



## zoe tate

tesseract


----------



## Guest

cthulhu


----------



## loonlover

hull


----------



## zoe tate

llama


----------



## Paul Kohler

malleable


----------



## zoe tate

lenticular


----------



## kindleworm

aroma


----------



## Cat Amesbury

matriculate


----------



## loonlover

terabyte


----------



## sstroble

territorial


----------



## Cat Amesbury

allegory


----------



## zoe tate

rye


----------



## sstroble

yeast


----------



## zoe tate

station


----------



## Nancy Beck

onomatopoeia


----------



## balaspa

iambic


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyoderma


----------



## sstroble

matriculation


----------



## Guest

onset


----------



## zoe tate

ethnology


----------



## loonlover

gyro


----------



## zoe tate

robust


----------



## Nancy Beck

sternum


----------



## sstroble

umbrage


----------



## Paul Kohler

geriatric


----------



## Tony Richards

icthyosaur


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

urban


----------



## sstroble

annuity


----------



## balaspa

tyre    (OK, it's an alternate spelling of tire)


----------



## Cat Amesbury

repulsive


----------



## loonlover

verily


----------



## Nancy Beck

lycanthrope


----------



## sstroble

periscope


----------



## kindleworm

penguin


----------



## balaspa

inside


----------



## Harley Christensen

detritus


----------



## sstroble

useful


----------



## Harley Christensen

ultimate


----------



## Tony Richards

termites


----------



## Nancy Beck

esteem


----------



## loonlover

emit


----------



## Paul Kohler

italicize


----------



## sstroble

zebra


----------



## zoe tate

rallentando


----------



## 74Cuda

doughnut


----------



## balaspa

utensil


----------



## zoe tate

Illinois


----------



## loonlover

Istanbul


----------



## Nancy Beck

Ulva (an island in the Inner Hebrides of Scotland, in case anyone was wondering)


----------



## zoe tate

vagrancy


----------



## sstroble

cyclist


----------



## Paul Kohler

stellar


----------



## kindleworm

artist


----------



## zoe tate

strychnine


----------



## Tony Richards

Nemesis


----------



## balaspa

isotope


----------



## sstroble

pear


----------



## zoe tate

Arizona


----------



## Guest

name


----------



## zoe tate

meander


----------



## loonlover

eruption


----------



## zoe tate

onyx


----------



## sstroble

yxa -- (to axe or sculpture with an axe)


----------



## zoe tate

xanthoma


----------



## sstroble

madonna


----------



## zoe tate

Naples


----------



## sstroble

especial


----------



## zoe tate

allocation


----------



## Tony Richards

onlooker


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

erotica


----------



## Susan Alison

cancellation


----------



## zoe tate

Ongar


----------



## loonlover

array


----------



## zoe tate

Ayurvedic


----------



## Tony Richards

Icelandic


----------



## zoe tate

iced


----------



## Guest

edition


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## Nancy Beck

together


----------



## Paul Kohler

eraser


----------



## sstroble

errata


----------



## Guest

taco


----------



## zoe tate

constitution


----------



## loonlover

only


----------



## zoe tate

lysozome


----------



## Nancy Beck

meander


----------



## Paul Kohler

error


----------



## zoe tate

orthomolecular


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

artist


----------



## zoe tate

strontium


----------



## sstroble

Ummagumma (Pink Floyd's 1969 album http://www.allmusic.com/album/ummagumma-mw0000191310)


----------



## balaspa

sstroble said:


> Ummagumma (Pink Floyd's 1969 album http://www.allmusic.com/album/ummagumma-mw0000191310)


 - Great album

masterpiece


----------



## zoe tate

cerulean


----------



## sstroble

android


----------



## Guest

idea


----------



## zoe tate

Earthmen


----------



## loonlover

engage


----------



## Paul Kohler

gecko


----------



## zoe tate

kolkhoznik


----------



## Nancy Beck

Ikea


----------



## sstroble

each


----------



## zoe tate

Christmas


----------



## balaspa

asinine


----------



## Cat Amesbury

newly


----------



## sstroble

lyrical


----------



## zoe tate

albumin


----------



## Nancy Beck

insolvency


----------



## Paul Kohler

cyan


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

anarchy


----------



## sstroble

hybrid


----------



## zoe tate

idiopathic


----------



## balaspa

icecap


----------



## zoe tate

apoplexy


----------



## loonlover

xylophone


----------



## zoe tate

neologism


----------



## Nancy Beck

smallish


----------



## Paul Kohler

shadow


----------



## zoe tate

owned


----------



## sstroble

educate


----------



## zoe tate

tetracycline


----------



## Tony Richards

neoprene


----------



## sstroble

nether


----------



## zoe tate

erythema


----------



## balaspa

machine


----------



## zoe tate

negativity


----------



## sstroble

typhoon


----------



## zoe tate

oncology


----------



## sstroble

gymnasium


----------



## zoe tate

umami


----------



## loonlover

miasma


----------



## zoe tate

marsupial


----------



## sstroble

alligator


----------



## zoe tate

origin


----------



## sstroble

inception


----------



## zoe tate

oncornavirus


----------



## Harley Christensen

usual


----------



## zoe tate

allergy


----------



## Harley Christensen

gyroscope


----------



## sstroble

periscope


----------



## zoe tate

periodontal


----------



## loonlover

alleged


----------



## Cat Amesbury

editorial


----------



## zoe tate

alum


----------



## Harley Christensen

umber


----------



## zoe tate

Eratosthenes


----------



## Nancy Beck

escutcheon


----------



## loonlover

one


----------



## Cat Amesbury

nepotism


----------



## Paul Kohler

smidgen


----------



## zoe tate

encapsulate


----------



## Tony Richards

tetrahedron


----------



## zoe tate

onerously


----------



## balaspa

lyric


----------



## zoe tate

iconographical


----------



## sstroble

allegorical


----------



## zoe tate

altruism


----------



## loonlover

smallish


----------



## zoe tate

shivaree


----------



## Paul Kohler

eerie


----------



## zoe tate

(p)iezoelectronic


----------



## Cat Amesbury

icicle


----------



## sstroble

legion


----------



## zoe tate

ondograph


----------



## sstroble

phonic


----------



## balaspa

icon


----------



## zoe tate

oncogenic


----------



## loonlover

icecap


----------



## zoe tate

appropinquity


----------



## sstroble

Tyrone


----------



## zoe tate

neat


----------



## Paul Kohler

attractive


----------



## sstroble

verbose


----------



## balaspa

sever


----------



## sstroble

eradicate


----------



## zoe tate

telephony


----------



## Nancy Beck

Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk (I'm a Three Stooges fan, so cut me break )


----------



## zoe tate

UKIP (this party might well be the overall winner in today's UK elections to the European parliament)


----------



## Paul Kohler

Ipecac


----------



## sstroble

acidic


----------



## zoe tate

iconophilism


----------



## sstroble

smiles


----------



## zoe tate

escutcheon


----------



## sstroble

only


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

lyrical


----------



## Nancy Beck

albumin


----------



## zoe tate

intussusception


----------



## Paul Kohler

ongoing


----------



## zoe tate

(e)ngineer


----------



## sstroble

error


----------



## zoe tate

orthobiosis


----------



## sstroble

isthmus


----------



## zoe tate

usury


----------



## sstroble

rye


----------



## zoe tate

armamentarium


----------



## loonlover

umbrage


----------



## sstroble

geode


----------



## zoe tate

devastation


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

oncology


----------



## zoe tate

gynecology


----------



## sstroble

gypsum


----------



## Tony Richards

umbilical


----------



## sstroble

alley


----------



## loonlover

yesterday


----------



## zoe tate

yellow


----------



## 74Cuda

owner


----------



## zoe tate

usability


----------



## loonlover

typecast


----------



## zoe tate

streptococcus


----------



## sstroble

usually


----------



## zoe tate

lyophilization


----------



## Tony Richards

oneupmanship


----------



## sstroble

ipso


----------



## zoe tate

Socratic


----------



## Tony Richards

icon


----------



## zoe tate

cephalic


----------



## loonlover

ice


----------



## Paul Kohler

celery


----------



## sstroble

ryes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

estate


----------



## zoe tate

teleological


----------



## 74Cuda

alcove


----------



## zoe tate

verisimilitude


----------



## 74Cuda

demonstrate


----------



## sstroble

terror


----------



## zoe tate

ontocyclic


----------



## loonlover

icemaker


----------



## Cat Amesbury

eraser


----------



## Paul Kohler

eradicate


----------



## zoe tate

tephra


----------



## sstroble

rapidly


----------



## zoe tate

Lyonnaise


----------



## balaspa

sever


----------



## zoe tate

errata


----------



## sstroble

take


----------



## zoe tate

nearly


----------



## Paul Kohler

lynch


----------



## loonlover

cheat


----------



## sstroble

attendance


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

celebrity


----------



## zoe tate

tyrannical


----------



## Tony Richards

allegorical


----------



## sstroble

altruism


----------



## Cat Amesbury

smile


----------



## Christine Tate

lesson


----------



## zoe tate

ontogeny


----------



## Tony Richards

nymphomaniac


----------



## loonlover

activate


----------



## Paul Kohler

tease


----------



## zoe tate

serendipitously


----------



## Harley Christensen

lymphoma


----------



## balaspa

massive


----------



## zoe tate

veilleuse


----------



## sstroble

serenity


----------



## Tony Richards

tyrannical


----------



## zoe tate

Algonquin


----------



## Cat Amesbury

incomparable


----------



## zoe tate

stellar


----------



## sstroble

argonaut


----------



## zoe tate

utraquist


----------



## sstroble

stamina


----------



## 74Cuda

nanny


----------



## zoe tate

nymph


----------



## zoe tate

iconomachy


----------



## Cat Amesbury

hyaline


----------



## zoe tate

Areopagiticus


----------



## Paul Kohler

usual


----------



## Tony Richards

alacrity


----------



## zoe tate

tyranny


----------



## sstroble

nymphean


----------



## zoe tate

androgen


----------



## balaspa

energy


----------



## zoe tate

gynecological


----------



## sstroble

almighty


----------



## zoe tate

recrudescence


----------



## Nancy Beck

cerebral


----------



## zoe tate

alcohol


----------



## sstroble

oleo


----------



## zoe tate

eosinophil


----------



## Paul Kohler

illogical


----------



## sstroble

allergic


----------



## balaspa

icehouse


----------



## sstroble

seraph


----------



## zoe tate

hostelry


----------



## kindleworm

rye


----------



## Tony Richards

Yellowstone


----------



## sstroble

nest


----------



## balaspa

stepped


----------



## Paul Kohler

education


----------



## zoe tate

onoma


----------



## sstroble

matriculate


----------



## sstroble

eel


----------



## Paul Kohler

elevator


----------



## balaspa

orator


----------



## zoe tate

orchestra


----------



## sstroble

ragamuffin


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

insidious


----------



## Nancy Beck

useful


----------



## zoe tate

ultracrepidate


----------



## Paul Kohler

telepathic


----------



## Tony Richards

Icelandic


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyoderma


----------



## Tony Richards

maddeningly


----------



## sstroble

lyrical


----------



## balaspa

allegory


----------



## sstroble

ryes


----------



## zoe tate

estoppel


----------



## sstroble

elves


----------



## Natasha Holme

ayahuasca


----------



## zoe tate

carol


----------



## sstroble

Ollie


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

iexplorer


----------



## zoe tate

errata


----------



## sstroble

tater


----------



## zoe tate

Eratosthenes


----------



## loonlover

estate


----------



## sstroble

test


----------



## zoe tate

state


----------



## balaspa

teller


----------



## sstroble

eraser


----------



## zoe tate

erythropsia


----------



## loonlover

iambus


----------



## zoe tate

usurped


----------



## sstroble

educated


----------



## zoe tate

edifice


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

cerulean


----------



## kindleworm

annoy


----------



## loonlover

oyer


----------



## zoe tate

error


----------



## sstroble

oriole


----------



## loonlover

leg


----------



## sstroble

egret


----------



## zoe tate

ethic


----------



## Tony Richards

icky


----------



## balaspa

kyak


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

akinator


----------



## sstroble

or


----------



## zoe tate

orthogonal


----------



## sstroble

all


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

llama


----------



## zoe tate

manipulation


----------



## loonlover

once


----------



## sstroble

centrally


----------



## balaspa

lye


----------



## sstroble

yesterday


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Ayatollah


----------



## zoe tate

ahimsa


----------



## loonlover

saline


----------



## zoe tate

nepenthe


----------



## sstroble

healthy


----------



## zoe tate

hyaline


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

neanderthal


----------



## zoe tate

algorithmic


----------



## loonlover

icon


----------



## 74Cuda

Ontario


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

iota


----------



## zoe tate

tapestry


----------



## sstroble

Rylander (surname)


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

orgiastic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## zoe tate

lepidoptera


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ravine


----------



## sstroble

nepotism


----------



## zoe tate

Smolensk


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

ski


----------



## kindleworm

kilogram


----------



## Nancy Beck

amalgam


----------



## zoe tate

amateur


----------



## kindleworm

uranium


----------



## loonlover

umbrella


----------



## zoe tate

laconic


----------



## sstroble

icky


----------



## balaspa

kythe


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

heterogeneous


----------



## loonlover

useful


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

ultraviolet


----------



## balaspa

etcetera


----------



## sstroble

rapid


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

idiom


----------



## loonlover

omen


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

engage


----------



## sstroble

germinate


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

teratophilia


----------



## balaspa

iambic


----------



## sstroble

iceman


----------



## loonlover

anatomy


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

myocardial


----------



## sstroble

alchemy


----------



## loonlover

myth


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

thaumaturgy


----------



## Nancy Beck

gymnasium


----------



## loonlover

umbrage


----------



## sstroble

gerbil


----------



## balaspa

illicit


----------



## sstroble

it


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Ithaca


----------



## loonlover

caller


----------



## sstroble

error


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

orgone


----------



## loonlover

nevi


----------



## sstroble

vivacious


----------



## balaspa

user


----------



## sstroble

erstwhile


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

lexicon


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## kindleworm

stove


----------



## sstroble

venial


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

alien


----------



## balaspa

engage


----------



## sstroble

genocide


----------



## yogini2

devoid


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

ideology


----------



## loonlover

gyro


----------



## sstroble

roguish


----------



## zoe tate

shallow


----------



## Nancy Beck

owlish


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Shoshone


----------



## balaspa

negligible


----------



## sstroble

leadership


----------



## yogini2

ipsilateral


----------



## loonlover

alleged


----------



## zoe tate

edification


----------



## sstroble

onto


----------



## yogini2

timidity


----------



## loonlover

typewriter


----------



## 74Cuda

erasable


----------



## sstroble

legionary


----------



## balaspa

rye


----------



## 74Cuda

yellow


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

owed


----------



## kindleworm

edify


----------



## loonlover

fyle


----------



## sstroble

leaf


----------



## yogini2

affirm


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

RMAT (Research Management Aptitude Test)


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

atrophy


----------



## yogini2

hydrate


----------



## sstroble

teem


----------



## balaspa

emerge


----------



## sstroble

gem


----------



## loonlover

emigrate


----------



## sstroble

terra


----------



## balaspa

rage


----------



## sstroble

geed


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

edamame


----------



## loonlover

medium


----------



## sstroble

umbrella


----------



## loonlover

label


----------



## yogini2

electric


----------



## sstroble

ickier


----------



## 74Cuda

eradicate


----------



## balaspa

teacher


----------



## sstroble

ermine


----------



## yogini2

nectar


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Argonaut


----------



## sstroble

Ute


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

tentacle


----------



## loonlover

legal


----------



## yogini2

allegory


----------



## Luke King

rye


----------



## yogini2

Yearly


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

lyotropic


----------



## yogini2

icons


----------



## loonlover

NSA


----------



## sstroble

Saab


----------



## balaspa

absolute


----------



## sstroble

termite


----------



## yogini2

terminal


----------



## loonlover

alteration


----------



## yogini2

only


----------



## sstroble

lyrically


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Lycra


----------



## sstroble

radio


----------



## balaspa

ion


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

onanism


----------



## loonlover

smile


----------



## kindleworm

lemur


----------



## sstroble

urban


----------



## yogini2

antagonism


----------



## balaspa

smiles


----------



## sstroble

espresso


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

socratic


----------



## yogini2

iconic


----------



## sstroble

icy


----------



## balaspa

cyanide


----------



## sstroble

deep


----------



## kindleworm

epsom


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

omit


----------



## sstroble

it


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

italic


----------



## sstroble

Icabod


----------



## balaspa

oddity


----------



## sstroble

type


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

penultimate


----------



## zoe tate

teratogenic


----------



## loonlover

iceboat


----------



## sstroble

ate


----------



## zoe tate

teleological


----------



## sstroble

alloy


----------



## kindleworm

oyster


----------



## zoe tate

ergonomically


----------



## sstroble

Lycra


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

rapacious


----------



## loonlover

usual


----------



## yogini2

allegory


----------



## zoe tate

rye


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

yesterfang


----------



## loonlover

Ngwee


----------



## sstroble

eerily


----------



## zoe tate

lysozome


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

mental


----------



## balaspa

alien


----------



## zoe tate

ennoble


----------



## loonlover

veritable


----------



## zoe tate

leftover


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

eraser


----------



## zoe tate

erythrochroism


----------



## kindleworm

smog


----------



## balaspa

ogre


----------



## Harley Christensen

regret


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Etch


----------



## loonlover

chicken


----------



## zoe tate

endomorph


----------



## balaspa

phone


----------



## Harley Christensen

negate


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

tentacle


----------



## RA Books

leach


----------



## Charlie2

cheetah


----------



## loonlover

aha


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

harmonize


----------



## Harley Christensen

zeta


----------



## RA Books

tamed


----------



## Charlie2

eradicate


----------



## zoe tate

Charlie2 said:


> eradicate


Nope, doesn't begin with "ed". 

educational


----------



## loonlover

allege


----------



## zoe tate

Geronimo


----------



## sstroble

morbid


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

idiosyncrasy


----------



## Charlie2

zoe tate said:


> Nope, doesn't begin with "ed".
> 
> educational


sorry


----------



## Charlie2

synagogue


----------



## loonlover

UEFA, (Union of European Football Associations)


----------



## kindleworm

fast


----------



## zoe tate

stringy


----------



## sstroble

gyration


----------



## yogini2

only


----------



## sstroble

lyre


----------



## yogini2

relic


----------



## sstroble

icier


----------



## loonlover

eradicate


----------



## yogini2

terminal


----------



## RA Books

alien


----------



## Elisabeth C

entertain


----------



## A.E. Williams

interstellar


----------



## Tony Richards

artful


----------



## loonlover

ultra


----------



## yogini2

random


----------



## sstroble

omnipresence


----------



## RA Books

centennial


----------



## sstroble

amulet


----------



## balaspa

eternal


----------



## yogini2

align


----------



## zoe tate

gnosis


----------



## loonlover

islet


----------



## sstroble

etch


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

chapter


----------



## sstroble

era


----------



## balaspa

racer


----------



## sstroble

ergo


----------



## kindleworm

goat


----------



## balaspa

attribute


----------



## sstroble

ten


----------



## yogini2

encrypt


----------



## loonlover

ptui


----------



## RA Books

Uighur


----------



## sstroble

Uruguay


----------



## kindleworm

Ayla


----------



## balaspa

lady


----------



## sstroble

dyad


----------



## zoe tate

admonish


----------



## yogini2

shucks


----------



## loonlover

KSN (TV station in Wichita, KS)


----------



## kindleworm

snow


----------



## sstroble

nose


----------



## balaspa

seance


----------



## sstroble

certitude


----------



## loonlover

develop


----------



## sstroble

operated


----------



## yogini2

edify


----------



## sstroble

FYI


----------



## loonlover

yikes


----------



## sstroble

especial


----------



## balaspa

align


----------



## sstroble

gnostic


----------



## loonlover

ice


----------



## sstroble

centipede


----------



## balaspa

death


----------



## kindleworm

thigh


----------



## sstroble

ghostlier


----------



## RA Books

erode


----------



## kindleworm

devotion


----------



## sstroble

onto


----------



## Tony Richards

tomorrow


----------



## loonlover

owed


----------



## sstroble

educator


----------



## balaspa

orator


----------



## sstroble

orbed


----------



## loonlover

educe


----------



## Tony Richards

certification


----------



## kindleworm

only


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lyric


----------



## sstroble

icebox


----------



## loonlover

oxymoron


----------



## sstroble

oncoming


----------



## loonlover

ngultrum


----------



## sstroble

um


----------



## loonlover

umpire


----------



## sstroble

retire


----------



## kindleworm

ready


----------



## loonlover

dynamo


----------



## sstroble

moray


----------



## balaspa

aye


----------



## sstroble

yester


----------



## loonlover

error


----------



## sstroble

ordered


----------



## balaspa

education


----------



## sstroble

onomatopoeia


----------



## yogini2

Ian


----------



## kindleworm

anthem


----------



## loonlover

emetic


----------



## sstroble

icily


----------



## Tony Richards

lycanthropy


----------



## balaspa

pyre


----------



## loonlover

regain


----------



## sstroble

ingénue


----------



## balaspa

uey


----------



## Tony Richards

eyesore


----------



## sstroble

rebore


----------



## loonlover

replay


----------



## sstroble

aye


----------



## yogini2

yearling


----------



## loonlover

Ngala


----------



## kindleworm

lagoon


----------



## loonlover

oncology


----------



## yogini2

gym


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

YMCA


----------



## kindleworm

carve


----------



## sstroble

verbal


----------



## balaspa

alive


----------



## sstroble

vested


----------



## zoe tate

edifice


----------



## loonlover

central


----------



## sstroble

allies


----------



## balaspa

essence


----------



## loonlover

centipede


----------



## sstroble

deportation


----------



## kindleworm

oncologist


----------



## balaspa

stair


----------



## zoe tate

irrational


----------



## sstroble

alien


----------



## yogini2

envelope


----------



## Tony Richards

pennies


----------



## loonlover

estrange


----------



## sstroble

generation


----------



## loonlover

onerous


----------



## sstroble

us


----------



## balaspa

usury


----------



## sstroble

rye


----------



## loonlover

yen


----------



## sstroble

encoded


----------



## jcthatsme

edema


----------



## loonlover

magical


----------



## yogini2

allegory


----------



## loonlover

rye


----------



## Tony Richards

yeah!


----------



## sstroble

aha


----------



## loonlover

hassle


----------



## 74Cuda

leverage


----------



## sstroble

gear


----------



## Tony Richards

arboretum


----------



## balaspa

umpire


----------



## sstroble

rebel


----------



## loonlover

eligible


----------



## sstroble

legible


----------



## Tony Richards

lethal


----------



## sstroble

alma


----------



## kindleworm

material


----------



## Charlie2

allowance


----------



## loonlover

celestial


----------



## sstroble

angelic


----------



## kindleworm

ice


----------



## balaspa

cellar


----------



## Tony Richards

Artemis


----------



## loonlover

isthmus


----------



## sstroble

USA


----------



## balaspa

safe


----------



## sstroble

feature


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

reanimation


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## Tony Richards

topography


----------



## yogini2

hyoid


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

idiosyncrasy


----------



## loonlover

syntax


----------



## sstroble

axiomatic


----------



## Tony Richards

icthyosaur


----------



## sstroble

urbanization


----------



## balaspa

onion


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## sstroble

stranger


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## kindleworm

orphan


----------



## sstroble

anachronism


----------



## loonlover

smile


----------



## Susan Alison

leviathan


----------



## sstroble

antler


----------



## balaspa

earnest


----------



## sstroble

stabilize


----------



## loonlover

zebra


----------



## sstroble

radioactive


----------



## balaspa

verify


----------



## sstroble

Fyodor (Dostoyevsky, famous Russian author http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fyodor_Dostoyevsky)


----------



## yogini2

ordinary


----------



## loonlover

rye


----------



## sstroble

yeast


----------



## balaspa

stare


----------



## sstroble

re-up


----------



## loonlover

upstage


----------



## sstroble

geological


----------



## loonlover

allergy


----------



## sstroble

gyro


----------



## loonlover

rotten


----------



## yogini2

entropy


----------



## kindleworm

Pygmy


----------



## yogini2

myopia


----------



## sstroble

iambically


----------



## Tony Richards

lycanthrope


----------



## loonlover

personnel


----------



## sstroble

Eldorado


----------



## Tony Richards

domicile


----------



## balaspa

lean


----------



## sstroble

announce


----------



## loonlover

centennial


----------



## kindleworm

alligator


----------



## sstroble

Oregon


----------



## balaspa

onset


----------



## Tony Richards

etiolated


----------



## loonlover

edible


----------



## sstroble

least


----------



## balaspa

stare


----------



## sstroble

redistributes


----------



## loonlover

esteem


----------



## sstroble

Emil


----------



## balaspa

illicit


----------



## sstroble

Italian


----------



## kindleworm

anchor


----------



## CherieMarks

orange


----------



## kindleworm

Genesis


----------



## sstroble

ISIS


----------



## loonlover

isometric


----------



## zoe tate

iconoclasm


----------



## loonlover

smelter


----------



## zoe tate

Eratosthenes


----------



## yogini2

estuary


----------



## loonlover

ryegrasses


----------



## kindleworm

establish


----------



## sstroble

Shetlander


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## zoe tate

orthogonal


----------



## loonlover

already


----------



## sstroble

dyad


----------



## zoe tate

advice


----------



## balaspa

cellar


----------



## kindleworm

area


----------



## loonlover

eager


----------



## msdanielle28

errands


----------



## zoe tate

DSA

(Driving Standards Agency)


----------



## sstroble

sanitarium


----------



## kindleworm

umbrella


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

late


----------



## zoe tate

telestereoscope


----------



## msdanielle28

pepper


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## zoe tate

orthorectangular


----------



## sstroble

article


----------



## loonlover

leap


----------



## msdanielle28

apple


----------



## balaspa

lesson


----------



## zoe tate

onset


----------



## sstroble

etcetera


----------



## loonlover

razor


----------



## sstroble

Oreos


----------



## balaspa

oscillate


----------



## sstroble

terra


----------



## loonlover

radio


----------



## sstroble

ion


----------



## msdanielle28

once


----------



## loonlover

centrifuge


----------



## msdanielle28

geranium


----------



## loonlover

umber


----------



## sstroble

erratic


----------



## balaspa

iceboat


----------



## loonlover

attune


----------



## sstroble

nearby


----------



## msdanielle28

bye


----------



## loonlover

yearly


----------



## kindleworm

lyric


----------



## balaspa

ice


----------



## msdanielle28

centipede


----------



## loonlover

deep


----------



## kindleworm

epidemic


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

icy


----------



## Tony Richards

cyclops


----------



## jcthatsme

Psychotic


----------



## msdanielle28

iconic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## kindleworm

leave


----------



## loonlover

vegetable


----------



## msdanielle28

leaf


----------



## Natasha Holme

affable


----------



## loonlover

legal


----------



## balaspa

alter


----------



## msdanielle28

error


----------



## loonlover

organ


----------



## zoe tate

Antipodean


----------



## balaspa

answer


----------



## zoe tate

ergonomic


----------



## kindleworm

icon


----------



## balaspa

onerous


----------



## msdanielle28

user


----------



## zoe tate

erythema


----------



## kindleworm

master


----------



## zoe tate

ergasiophobia


----------



## balaspa

iambic


----------



## Tony Richards

iconography


----------



## zoe tate

hyaline


----------



## loonlover

nectar


----------



## sstroble

are


----------



## kindleworm

reality


----------



## msdanielle28

tycoon


----------



## balaspa

onset


----------



## zoe tate

ethnic


----------



## loonlover

icon


----------



## zoe tate

oneirocriticism


----------



## msdanielle28

small


----------



## A.G. Richards

llama


----------



## zoe tate

macarize


----------



## sstroble

zealot


----------



## loonlover

other


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## kindleworm

origami


----------



## sstroble

migrator


----------



## loonlover

oratorio


----------



## kindleworm

ionize


----------



## balaspa

zed


----------



## sstroble

editorial


----------



## loonlover

altered


----------



## msdanielle28

edit


----------



## kindleworm

item


----------



## sstroble

eminence


----------



## balaspa

ceramic


----------



## loonlover

iceboat


----------



## sstroble

ate


----------



## balaspa

teller


----------



## Valmore Daniels

erstwhile


----------



## A.G. Richards

lesbianism


----------



## sstroble

Smashwords


----------



## Tony Richards

DS model Citroen (the classic French car from Day of the Jackal -- original version, not the re-make)


----------



## balaspa

engorge


----------



## loonlover

gerbil


----------



## sstroble

illnesses


----------



## Valmore Daniels

estrogen


----------



## msdanielle28

enter


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## kindleworm

good


----------



## sstroble

Odin


----------



## loonlover

income


----------



## balaspa

mention


----------



## sstroble

only


----------



## loonlover

lyceum


----------



## balaspa

umbilical


----------



## msdanielle28

allow


----------



## sstroble

Owen


----------



## loonlover

enrage


----------



## A.G. Richards

germinal


----------



## msdanielle28

alter


----------



## sstroble

ergonomic


----------



## balaspa

icehouse


----------



## kindleworm

seventh


----------



## sstroble

their


----------



## loonlover

irate


----------



## Guest

temerity


----------



## balaspa

typewriter


----------



## sstroble

erudite


----------



## msdanielle28

teal


----------



## laklak

alabaster


----------



## Guest

erroneous


----------



## loonlover

user


----------



## laklak

erasure


----------



## loonlover

regale


----------



## laklak

lenience


----------



## msdanielle28

center


----------



## loonlover

erase


----------



## laklak

search


----------



## sstroble

chicken


----------



## balaspa

fowl


----------



## sstroble

WLS (radio station)


----------



## laklak

L-shaped


----------



## loonlover

educate


----------



## balaspa

tenor


----------



## laklak

original


----------



## loonlover

allegiance


----------



## sstroble

centennial


----------



## msdanielle28

allow


----------



## kindleworm

Owen


----------



## balaspa

enforce


----------



## laklak

cedar


----------



## sstroble

argued


----------



## laklak

Edda


----------



## balaspa

damned


----------



## zoe tate

educational


----------



## msdanielle28

allocation


----------



## laklak

one


----------



## zoe tate

near


----------



## loonlover

artesian


----------



## zoe tate

antediluvian


----------



## sstroble

Antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## balaspa

smiles


----------



## laklak

escalate


----------



## zoe tate

teleological


----------



## loonlover

allegory


----------



## laklak

rye


----------



## zoe tate

Yeti


----------



## sstroble

Tibet


----------



## zoe tate

ethos


----------



## archaeoroutes

ostrich


----------



## laklak

chiaroscuro


----------



## zoe tate

rotocracy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cyst


----------



## laklak

stag


----------



## msdanielle28

agitator


----------



## zoe tate

Oresteia


----------



## archaeoroutes

iambic


----------



## laklak

icecap


----------



## zoe tate

aptitude


----------



## sstroble

deeps


----------



## loonlover

psst


----------



## laklak

stalky


----------



## balaspa

Kymograph


----------



## zoe tate

photography


----------



## Lynn McNamee

hyphen


----------



## laklak

enclasp


----------



## loonlover

spiel


----------



## sstroble

Ellen


----------



## laklak

enalapril


----------



## Lynn McNamee

illogical


----------



## archaeoroutes

alien


----------



## laklak

encephalitis


----------



## archaeoroutes

isolation


----------



## balaspa

oncology


----------



## msdanielle28

Gynecologist


----------



## archaeoroutes

stethoscope


----------



## laklak

peaceful


----------



## Lynn McNamee

ulcer


----------



## loonlover

eradicate


----------



## sstroble

tedious


----------



## laklak

usurer


----------



## archaeoroutes

erroneous


----------



## balaspa

user


----------



## zoe tate

erotesis


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

isolate


----------



## laklak

tenderfoot


----------



## loonlover

otter


----------



## sstroble

era


----------



## msdanielle28

radio


----------



## zoe tate

ionosphere


----------



## archaeoroutes

restraint


----------



## balaspa

nth


----------



## laklak

theanthropism


----------



## archaeoroutes

smog


----------



## loonlover

ogle


----------



## laklak

lefty


----------



## archaeoroutes

tyrannical


----------



## sstroble

alligator


----------



## archaeoroutes

originator


----------



## laklak

orache


----------



## archaeoroutes

he


----------



## zoe tate

hedonism

(The post above wins the brevity award, for this thread!   ).


----------



## balaspa

smile


----------



## laklak

lepiota


----------



## zoe tate

tapioca


----------



## msdanielle28

campus


----------



## laklak

usually


----------



## zoe tate

lysozome


----------



## msdanielle28

metamorphosis


----------



## sstroble

isotope


----------



## loonlover

petal


----------



## laklak

alexic


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyoderma


----------



## archaeoroutes

me

(couldn't resist!)


----------



## sstroble

medias


----------



## laklak

asclepiad


----------



## msdanielle28

adapt


----------



## zoe tate

pterodactyl


----------



## archaeoroutes

ylem


----------



## laklak

emphasis


----------



## archaeoroutes

is

(OK, old joke now)


----------



## loonlover

ischemic


----------



## zoe tate

ice


----------



## laklak

celibate


----------



## msdanielle28

television


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## archaeoroutes

towards

(I stopped myself putting 'to')


----------



## zoe tate

DSL


----------



## sstroble

slam


----------



## balaspa

amicable


----------



## zoe tate

least


----------



## laklak

stud


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

udder


----------



## zoe tate

ermine


----------



## laklak

negotiatrix


----------



## loonlover

Ixtapa


----------



## sstroble

padre


----------



## zoe tate

reinstate


----------



## laklak

temperance


----------



## zoe tate

cerebellum


----------



## laklak

Umbelliferae


----------



## zoe tate

Aesop


----------



## laklak

opacity


----------



## balaspa

typeface


----------



## msdanielle28

cerebrum


----------



## zoe tate

umbratilous


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

usury


----------



## laklak

Rynchops


----------



## loonlover

psst


----------



## msdanielle28

standard


----------



## sstroble

RDE (I know this is not a word but an acronym but could not find a word. RDE stands for redundant data elimination, a process used by data programmers and editors of all stripes).


----------



## zoe tate

declination


----------



## laklak

onset


----------



## zoe tate

etamine


----------



## balaspa

never


----------



## msdanielle28

errand


----------



## Guest

Ndera (name of a village)


----------



## zoe tate

ratchet


----------



## laklak

etanercept


----------



## msdanielle28

pteridologist


----------



## archaeoroutes

stuck


----------



## zoe tate

I can't find any words that start with "Ck", so I offer ...

CKeditor

(the name of a free, open-source text editor)


----------



## laklak

oracle


----------



## sstroble

leech


----------



## laklak

cha-cha-cha


----------



## kindleworm

hamper


----------



## zoe tate

eructate


----------



## balaspa

terror


----------



## msdanielle28

Oregon


----------



## sstroble

once


----------



## zoe tate

Cerulean


----------



## balaspa

answer


----------



## zoe tate

ergative


----------



## sstroble

venal


----------



## zoe tate

alimentary


----------



## sstroble

Ryak (Finch, college wrestler)


----------



## archaeoroutes

akimbo


----------



## zoe tate

both


----------



## msdanielle28

thermometer


----------



## kindleworm

Eragon


----------



## zoe tate

ontogeny


----------



## sstroble

Nye (county in NV)


----------



## zoe tate

yeowoman


----------



## msdanielle28

annoy


----------



## zoe tate

oyez


----------



## balaspa

OK, just checked and no words start with "ez."

SO....

justice


----------



## sstroble

certitude


----------



## zoe tate

balaspa said:


> OK, just checked and no words start with "ez."


Sorry - unintentional 

deliver


----------



## msdanielle28

error


----------



## sstroble

orbit


----------



## zoe tate

iterative


----------



## archaeoroutes

vex


----------



## loonlover

explode


----------



## zoe tate

deracination


----------



## sstroble

onset


----------



## zoe tate

ethnic


----------



## A.G. Richards

iconography


----------



## balaspa

hybrid


----------



## msdanielle28

identify


----------



## sstroble

FYEO (for your eyes only)


----------



## loonlover

eon


----------



## archaeoroutes

ontological


----------



## sstroble

alliterative


----------



## zoe tate

verisimilitude


----------



## balaspa

defense


----------



## msdanielle28

serenade


----------



## loonlover

denoted


----------



## sstroble

educated


----------



## zoe tate

edifice


----------



## archaeoroutes

cerulean


----------



## balaspa

answer


----------



## zoe tate

ergonomic


----------



## loonlover

icon


----------



## zoe tate

onychocryptosis


----------



## msdanielle28

isolate


----------



## sstroble

temerities


----------



## zoe tate

escargatoire


----------



## balaspa

remove


----------



## zoe tate

vellicative


----------



## msdanielle28

veterinarian


----------



## zoe tate

anaplasia


----------



## archaeoroutes

iamb


----------



## zoe tate

Mbabane (capital of Swaziland)


----------



## msdanielle28

newbie


----------



## zoe tate

I can't find a word starting with "ie", either.

So I'll try a misspelling ...  

iether


----------



## msdanielle28

errands


----------



## zoe tate

The word-endings you're selecting are increasingly difficult for people to follow, Danielle: it really isn't that sort of game.


----------



## sstroble

DSL (is it okay to substitute acronyms for words?)


----------



## msdanielle28

My apologizes if the words are difficult as that isn't what I'm trying to do. Sometimes words are hard for me too with this game where I can't respond or have to wait until someone makes something else. In the future I'll try to look at the end of my words to see if any words can be made with less difficulty.


----------



## loonlover

sstroble said:


> DSL (is it okay to substitute acronyms for words?)


Yes, this has been done in the past.

DSL

slender


----------



## zoe tate

ergophile


----------



## balaspa

lesson


----------



## Tony Richards

onset


----------



## zoe tate

ethmoid


----------



## sstroble

idiom


----------



## loonlover

omen


----------



## zoe tate

enucleated


----------



## sstroble

Ed


----------



## balaspa

education


----------



## kindleworm

oncology


----------



## zoe tate

gymnasium


----------



## loonlover

umpire


----------



## sstroble

read


----------



## zoe tate

adhocracy


----------



## balaspa

cyanide


----------



## zoe tate

deportation


----------



## sstroble

ontological


----------



## loonlover

alphabet


----------



## kindleworm

ether


----------



## zoe tate

ergot


----------



## archaeoroutes

otherwise


----------



## zoe tate

seminal


----------



## balaspa

allowance


----------



## zoe tate

cerebellum


----------



## loonlover

umber


----------



## sstroble

ergonomic


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyoderma


----------



## archaeoroutes

maths


----------



## zoe tate

(math ...)  

thermometer


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## zoe tate

ornithology


----------



## loonlover

gyroscope


----------



## zoe tate

pelotherapy


----------



## sstroble

Pygmalion


----------



## loonlover

once


----------



## Guest

centipede


----------



## zoe tate

deferential


----------



## loonlover

allege


----------



## sstroble

generalization


----------



## kindleworm

only


----------



## zoe tate

Lysistrata


----------



## balaspa

tattle


----------



## zoe tate

lepidoptera


----------



## Peter Ravlich

rapacious


----------



## zoe tate

usucaption


----------



## sstroble

once


----------



## zoe tate

ceraunograph


----------



## Peter Ravlich

phylum


----------



## zoe tate

umbriferous


----------



## balaspa

usury


----------



## zoe tate

ryegrasses


----------



## loonlover

escapade


----------



## zoe tate

deify


----------



## archaeoroutes

fybogel


----------



## sstroble

el  (Spanish for "the")


----------



## balaspa

elevator


----------



## zoe tate

orator


----------



## Peter Ravlich

organza


----------



## zoe tate

zabaglione


----------



## Susan Alison

nefarious


----------



## loonlover

user


----------



## sstroble

erratic


----------



## zoe tate

iced


----------



## Susan Alison

edamame


----------



## balaspa

melanoma


----------



## zoe tate

Madagascar


----------



## Susan Alison

arsenal


----------



## zoe tate

alchemy


----------



## Peter Ravlich

myopia


----------



## Susan Alison

iambic


----------



## loonlover

icehouse


----------



## zoe tate

sedigitated


----------



## sstroble

Ed (as in Sullivan, Woods, and a raft load of English kings)


----------



## zoe tate

edification


----------



## Susan Alison

oncology


----------



## zoe tate

gyroscope


----------



## balaspa

pensive


----------



## Susan Alison

vegetate


----------



## zoe tate

test


----------



## sstroble

Steve (Winwood, Wonder, McQueen, Spielberg, and a raft of other entertainment types)


----------



## loonlover

verisimilitude


----------



## Susan Alison

devour


----------



## zoe tate

urticaria


----------



## geoffthomas

iambic


----------



## zoe tate

iconomancy


----------



## Susan Alison

cyan


----------



## geoffthomas

anaconda


----------



## zoe tate

dactyl


----------



## Susan Alison

ylem


----------



## geoffthomas

empire


----------



## zoe tate

recriminate


----------



## Susan Alison

terminator


----------



## archaeoroutes

originality


----------



## Susan Alison

tyramine


----------



## zoe tate

neologism


----------



## Susan Alison

smile


----------



## loonlover

lemon


----------



## zoe tate

oncogenetic


----------



## Susan Alison

ichthyophobia


----------



## zoe tate

iatrogenic


----------



## Peter Ravlich

iconoclastic


----------



## Susan Alison

ichthyosaur


----------



## zoe tate

urchin


----------



## sstroble

inched


----------



## Susan Alison

edible


----------



## loonlover

legible


----------



## zoe tate

legumes


----------



## balaspa

estimate


----------



## Susan Alison

terrine


----------



## geoffthomas

neanderthal


----------



## zoe tate

alcohol


----------



## Peter Ravlich

olfactory


----------



## Susan Alison

ryokan


----------



## zoe tate

androgen


----------



## sstroble

energize


----------



## zoe tate

Zemirah


----------



## balaspa

ahead


----------



## Susan Alison

addendum


----------



## zoe tate

umbrose


----------



## geoffthomas

sedum


----------



## Peter Ravlich

umbilical


----------



## Susan Alison

aluminium


----------



## zoe tate

umbrage


----------



## sstroble

geodesic


----------



## Susan Alison

icicle


----------



## zoe tate

lepidoptera


----------



## kindleworm

raven


----------



## zoe tate

enslave


----------



## Susan Alison

vegetarian


----------



## balaspa

answer


----------



## zoe tate

error


----------



## sstroble

orator


----------



## zoe tate

oration


----------



## Susan Alison

onerous


----------



## Peter Ravlich

usury


----------



## zoe tate

Ryan


----------



## Tony Richards

Anapolis


----------



## Susan Alison

isotropic


----------



## zoe tate

ichnogram


----------



## Susan Alison

amyloid


----------



## Peter Ravlich

idolatry


----------



## Susan Alison

rye


----------



## sstroble

yesterday


----------



## zoe tate

Ayurvedic


----------



## DerekG

Icicle


----------



## Susan Alison

levity


----------



## zoe tate

tyroid


----------



## sstroble

idiosyncrasy


----------



## zoe tate

synaposematism


----------



## loonlover

smelter


----------



## Susan Alison

eradicate


----------



## zoe tate

terminus


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

usa


----------



## Susan Alison

sailor


----------



## Peter Ravlich

originally


----------



## Susan Alison

lysate


----------



## zoe tate

tea


----------



## loonlover

each


----------



## zoe tate

choreography


----------



## Susan Alison

hyphen


----------



## zoe tate

enigma


----------



## Susan Alison

machine


----------



## zoe tate

neanderthal


----------



## Susan Alison

allium


----------



## Peter Ravlich

umbrage


----------



## zoe tate

Geronimo


----------



## sstroble

mojo


----------



## loonlover

joke


----------



## kindleworm

kevlar


----------



## zoe tate

artichoke


----------



## balaspa

keystone


----------



## Susan Alison

nest


----------



## sstroble

Stephen


----------



## zoe tate

ensued


----------



## loonlover

educe


----------



## zoe tate

Celtic


----------



## kindleworm

icon


----------



## zoe tate

onset


----------



## balaspa

etcetera


----------



## zoe tate

rallentando


----------



## Peter Ravlich

doublet


----------



## Susan Alison

ethernet


----------



## sstroble

etcetera


----------



## loonlover

range


----------



## kindleworm

gentle


----------



## zoe tate

lentiginose


----------



## Susan Alison

serious


----------



## balaspa

used


----------



## zoe tate

educational


----------



## Peter Ravlich

alternate


----------



## Susan Alison

terrific


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## sstroble

lead


----------



## zoe tate

adduce


----------



## balaspa

certified


----------



## Susan Alison

edible


----------



## zoe tate

least


----------



## Peter Ravlich

stupefied


----------



## sstroble

eddied


----------



## zoe tate

edapha


----------



## balaspa

have


----------



## sstroble

vegetable


----------



## zoe tate

lemon


----------



## Susan Alison

onion


----------



## zoe tate

onomatopoeia


----------



## Susan Alison

iatric


----------



## zoe tate

ice


----------



## Peter Ravlich

cerulean


----------



## Susan Alison

annual


----------



## sstroble

Al


----------



## loonlover

alter


----------



## kindleworm

erase


----------



## zoe tate

serendipity


----------



## balaspa

typical


----------



## zoe tate

allopathic


----------



## sstroble

icy


----------



## Susan Alison

cyan


----------



## zoe tate

antedeluvian


----------



## loonlover

angel


----------



## archaeoroutes

elevate


----------



## zoe tate

teratogenic


----------



## Peter Ravlich

icky


----------



## balaspa

kybosh


----------



## zoe tate

shenango


----------



## sstroble

Gollum


----------



## zoe tate

umbilicanimism


----------



## Susan Alison

smidgen


----------



## loonlover

enclose


----------



## archaeoroutes

second


----------



## zoe tate

(e)ndear


----------



## Susan Alison

arrival


----------



## balaspa

alleviate


----------



## zoe tate

teleological


----------



## Peter Ravlich

allotrope


----------



## Susan Alison

peroration


----------



## zoe tate

ontogenesis


----------



## sstroble

isotope


----------



## Susan Alison

pethidine


----------



## loonlover

negative


----------



## zoe tate

verisimilitude


----------



## balaspa

decided


----------



## zoe tate

eddy


----------



## Tony Richards

dystopia


----------



## sstroble

Ian


----------



## Susan Alison

aneurysm


----------



## zoe tate

smaragdine


----------



## Susan Alison

Nefertiti


----------



## loonlover

titmouse


----------



## zoe tate

sensual


----------



## Tony Richards

allergy


----------



## zoe tate

gynaecomastia


----------



## balaspa

iambic


----------



## Susan Alison

icon


----------



## zoe tate

onto


----------



## Tony Richards

tomorrow


----------



## Susan Alison

owlishly


----------



## Peter Ravlich

lycanthropy


----------



## sstroble

pyro-


----------



## zoe tate

robust


----------



## Susan Alison

stein


----------



## zoe tate

innuendo


----------



## loonlover

doughnut


----------



## zoe tate

utter


----------



## Charmaine

erroneous


----------



## zoe tate

used


----------



## Charmaine

education


----------



## zoe tate

ondograph


----------



## Susan Alison

phosphate


----------



## zoe tate

tea


----------



## Peter Ravlich

each


----------



## Susan Alison

chew


----------



## zoe tate

ewe


----------



## loonlover

weather


----------



## zoe tate

errata


----------



## Susan Alison

tarantella


----------



## Peter Ravlich

lateral


----------



## zoe tate

alveoli


----------



## loonlover

license


----------



## sstroble

seem


----------



## zoe tate

emasculate


----------



## Susan Alison

tentacle


----------



## balaspa

octopus


----------



## balaspa

Ignore my first entry - sorry. I always get confused.

Here's my real entry:

ledger


----------



## zoe tate

erythropoietin


----------



## kindleworm

intake


----------



## Peter Ravlich

keratin


----------



## Susan Alison

incentive


----------



## geoffthomas

venue


----------



## zoe tate

uey


----------



## Susan Alison

eyelet


----------



## zoe tate

etiolated


----------



## loonlover

eddy


----------



## zoe tate

dyschromatopic


----------



## sstroble

Icelandic


----------



## geoffthomas

Iceland


----------



## Susan Alison

ndumu


----------



## zoe tate

mutation


----------



## geoffthomas

onion


----------



## zoe tate

oncometer


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## zoe tate

orthomolecular


----------



## Peter Ravlich

arboreal


----------



## sstroble

Albany


----------



## Susan Alison

nystagmus


----------



## zoe tate

ushabti


----------



## Susan Alison

title


----------



## zoe tate

legatine


----------



## balaspa

never


----------



## zoe tate

erred


----------



## Tony Richards

editor


----------



## Peter Ravlich

ordinal


----------



## zoe tate

allopathic


----------



## sstroble

iCentric ( iCentric is a privately held company focused on developing Web communities. )


----------



## loonlover

icehouse


----------



## Susan Alison

serious


----------



## zoe tate

usual


----------



## Peter Ravlich

Albion


----------



## zoe tate

onto


----------



## balaspa

tomorrow


----------



## zoe tate

owner


----------



## geoffthomas

era


----------



## zoe tate

rallentando


----------



## loonlover

donor


----------



## Susan Alison

orangutan


----------



## sstroble

antsy


----------



## archaeoroutes

syllable


----------



## zoe tate

least


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

Stunned


----------



## zoe tate

edifice


----------



## balaspa

cease


----------



## zoe tate

serendipity


----------



## Tony Richards

tyre (English spelling, yup, the rubber on a car)


----------



## Peter Ravlich

ream


----------



## sstroble

America


----------



## loonlover

calendar


----------



## Susan Alison

arrested


----------



## zoe tate

Edam


----------



## archaeoroutes

american


----------



## zoe tate

antithetical


----------



## Tony Richards

Alabama


----------



## Susan Alison

macerate


----------



## loonlover

tepid


----------



## zoe tate

idiosyncrasy


----------



## Susan Alison

synapse


----------



## zoe tate

sebum


----------



## sstroble

umpteen


----------



## Susan Alison

energy


----------



## zoe tate

gyazo


----------



## loonlover

zoology


----------



## zoe tate

gymkhana


----------



## loonlover

natural


----------



## Melody Simmons

aluminium


----------



## zoe tate

umber


----------



## sstroble

erstwhile


----------



## zoe tate

lemon


----------



## Melody Simmons

online


----------



## zoe tate

neologism


----------



## Melody Simmons

smoke


----------



## zoe tate

kestrel


----------



## Melody Simmons

electricity


----------



## zoe tate

tyrannical


----------



## Susan Alison

alarmed


----------



## zoe tate

eddy


----------



## archaeoroutes

dyson


----------



## zoe tate

Ongar


----------



## loonlover

arrange


----------



## zoe tate

germane


----------



## Melody Simmons

neologism


----------



## sstroble

Smashwords  (sorry for the last 2 letters of ds but smashwords came to mind first)


----------



## Melody Simmons

DS-160: Online Nonimmigrant Visa Application


----------



## zoe tate

60-miles-per-ho*ur* (excuse the hyphenation)


----------



## sstroble

Ursa  (as in Ursa Minor and Ursa Major,  2 bears etched in the night time skies above us)


----------



## Melody Simmons

satisfaction


----------



## zoe tate

ontology


----------



## Melody Simmons

gyrate


----------



## zoe tate

tea


----------



## loonlover

earth


----------



## Melody Simmons

Thistle


----------



## zoe tate

lento


----------



## Melody Simmons

topograph


----------



## zoe tate

photography


----------



## Susan Alison

hyphen


----------



## Melody Simmons

enamour


----------



## zoe tate

urchin


----------



## sstroble

Inchon


----------



## zoe tate

onto


----------



## loonlover

tomorrow


----------



## zoe tate

owner


----------



## Melody Simmons

erupt


----------



## zoe tate

pterodactyl


----------



## sstroble

YLC  (Youth Leadership Council)


----------



## zoe tate

LCA ("lowest common ancestor": genealogical term)


----------



## loonlover

carol


----------



## zoe tate

olfactory


----------



## sstroble

Ryle  (Irish last name)


----------



## zoe tate

leper


----------



## Susan Alison

error


----------



## zoe tate

orthomolecular


----------



## loonlover

Arkansas


----------



## Tony Richards

assured


----------



## zoe tate

edulcorate


----------



## Susan Alison

tectonism


----------



## zoe tate

smash


----------



## Susan Alison

shamanism


----------



## balaspa

smitten


----------



## zoe tate

encapsulate


----------



## Melody Simmons

test


----------



## Going Incognito

stationary


----------



## Melody Simmons

rye


----------



## loonlover

yeasty


----------



## zoe tate

tyrosine


----------



## sstroble

Neet (some product from yesteryear)


----------



## zoe tate

ethical


----------



## Going Incognito

Albatross


----------



## zoe tate

(e)ssential


----------



## Melody Simmons

algae


----------



## balaspa

aeroplane


----------



## zoe tate

nettles


----------



## Going Incognito

Escargot


----------



## zoe tate

otalgia


----------



## Going Incognito

iambic


----------



## zoe tate

iced


----------



## Going Incognito

edition


----------



## sstroble

Ontario


----------



## loonlover

iota


----------



## Going Incognito

table


----------



## zoe tate

lenticular


----------



## Susan Alison

aria


----------



## balaspa

iambic


----------



## Going Incognito

icicle


----------



## Susan Alison

letter


----------



## zoe tate

erythropoiesis


----------



## loonlover

isosceles


----------



## sstroble

espy


----------



## Susan Alison

pyramid


----------



## Going Incognito

idea


----------



## zoe tate

each


----------



## Going Incognito

challenge


----------



## Tony Richards

gender


----------



## Susan Alison

erratic


----------



## Going Incognito

icy


----------



## Peter Ravlich

cyber


----------



## zoe tate

ergo


----------



## Going Incognito

gotcha


----------



## zoe tate

habanera


----------



## kindleworm

raven


----------



## Going Incognito

encourage


----------



## Susan Alison

geriatrician


----------



## loonlover

anthem


----------



## Susan Alison

emblem


----------



## Going Incognito

embassy


----------



## zoe tate

syndactylism


----------



## balaspa

smile


----------



## Susan Alison

lesson


----------



## Melody Simmons

ontology


----------



## Susan Alison

gyre


----------



## zoe tate

recrimination


----------



## Going Incognito

onion


----------



## Susan Alison

only


----------



## zoe tate

lysosome


----------



## loonlover

merit


----------



## Susan Alison

itch


----------



## Going Incognito

chaperone


----------



## zoe tate

near


----------



## kindleworm

arithmetic


----------



## Susan Alison

icon


----------



## zoe tate

onager


----------



## Susan Alison

ergo


----------



## zoe tate

golden


----------



## Susan Alison

envoy


----------



## loonlover

oyster


----------



## zoe tate

erratum


----------



## Susan Alison

umbrella


----------



## loonlover

laze


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Zesty


----------



## Susan Alison

tycoon


----------



## geoffthomas

educate


----------



## sstroble

teammate


----------



## zoe tate

tendril


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Illustrator


----------



## balaspa

oration


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Onion


----------



## zoe tate

oncogenic


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Icelandic


----------



## Susan Alison

ichthyosis


----------



## zoe tate

isobar


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Artichoke


----------



## loonlover

keep


----------



## zoe tate

epidermic


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Iconic


----------



## Susan Alison

ichthus


----------



## zoe tate

usual


----------



## sstroble

alimony


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Nylon


----------



## Susan Alison

onomatopoeia


----------



## balaspa

iambic


----------



## zoe tate

ichnite


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Teal


----------



## zoe tate

albumin


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Information


----------



## loonlover

one


----------



## zoe tate

nearly


----------



## Susan Alison

lyre


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Relativity


----------



## zoe tate

typesets


----------



## sstroble

tsetse  (as in tsetse fly)


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Selectively


----------



## zoe tate

Lyonnaise


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Sequence


----------



## zoe tate

cerulean


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Anthologies


----------



## zoe tate

espadrille


----------



## balaspa

lesson


----------



## Susan Alison

oncological


----------



## zoe tate

alimony


----------



## Going Incognito

nylon


----------



## zoe tate

onto


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Tomorrow


----------



## zoe tate

owned


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Educational


----------



## zoe tate

algorithmic


----------



## loonlover

ichthyologist


----------



## zoe tate

sternum


----------



## loonlover

umber


----------



## zoe tate

erratum


----------



## sstroble

Uma  (as in Uma Thurman)


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Malicious


----------



## zoe tate

used


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Edinburgh


----------



## zoe tate

ghastly


----------



## Susan Alison

lymph


----------



## zoe tate

philately


----------



## balaspa

lye


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Year


----------



## Susan Alison

arrest


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Style


----------



## zoe tate

lentil


----------



## loonlover

illegal


----------



## zoe tate

alopetic


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Iced


----------



## zoe tate

edify


----------



## sstroble

FYI


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Yikes


----------



## Susan Alison

establish


----------



## loonlover

shed


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Eden


----------



## Susan Alison

enable


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Legal


----------



## zoe tate

almagest


----------



## Susan Alison

stew


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Ewes


----------



## zoe tate

estruvial


----------



## geoffthomas

aluminum


----------



## kindleworm

umbrella


----------



## zoe tate

lassitude


----------



## Susan Alison

detail


----------



## loonlover

ilea


----------



## zoe tate

each


----------



## sstroble

chimpanzees


----------



## zoe tate

estrapade


----------



## geoffthomas

demon


----------



## zoe tate

ontocyclic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## Susan Alison

leech


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Cheech (as in Cheech and Chong)


----------



## M. P. Rey

Chore


----------



## balaspa

redo


----------



## Susan Alison

doable


----------



## zoe tate

lepidoptera


----------



## loonlover

rationale


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Leaving


----------



## zoe tate

NGO (non-governmental organization)


----------



## Scout

gorgeous


----------



## sstroble

usurious


----------



## Scout

user


----------



## Susan Alison

erringly


----------



## sstroble

lyrically


----------



## Scout

lyric


----------



## loonlover

icehouse


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Sections


----------



## balaspa

(using section - no "s")

online


----------



## Susan Alison

nearest


----------



## Scout

stop


----------



## Susan Alison

opera


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Ra (Egyptian God)


----------



## Susan Alison

rancid


----------



## loonlover

idea


----------



## Scout

eagle


----------



## balaspa

leaden


----------



## sstroble

enabled


----------



## Susan Alison

edification


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## Susan Alison

stirrup


----------



## Scout

uproot


----------



## loonlover

other


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Eradication


----------



## Scout

onto


----------



## Susan Alison

toadstool


----------



## Scout

olive


----------



## sstroble

verily


----------



## sstroble

lyre


----------



## balaspa

rerun


----------



## Scout

undone


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Neanderthal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

allowed


----------



## Susan Alison

edamame


----------



## loonlover

measles


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Established


----------



## Susan Alison

edit


----------



## daffodils321

itinerary


----------



## sstroble

rye


----------



## balaspa

year


----------



## daffodils321

arbitration


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Obligated


----------



## kindleworm

editor


----------



## Scout

originate


----------



## Susan Alison

tear


----------



## loonlover

arrange


----------



## sstroble

geek


----------



## balaspa

Ekuele


----------



## zoe tate

leander


----------



## loonlover

erode


----------



## zoe tate

depilation


----------



## sstroble

Ontario


----------



## zoe tate

ionosphere


----------



## balaspa

reason


----------



## Susan Alison

ontological


----------



## zoe tate

alien


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

endangered


----------



## Susan Alison

edification


----------



## loonlover

onager


----------



## Susan Alison

eradicate


----------



## Scout

temper


----------



## kindleworm

Eragon


----------



## zoe tate

onto


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

together


----------



## loonlover

ergonomic


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyoacanthotoxism


----------



## loonlover

smiles


----------



## Susan Alison

Esperanto


----------



## zoe tate

Toblerone


----------



## sstroble

nest


----------



## zoe tate

street


----------



## Susan Alison

etcetera


----------



## balaspa

razor


----------



## zoe tate

orchid


----------



## Susan Alison

idyllic


----------



## zoe tate

icaco


----------



## loonlover

cohesive


----------



## zoe tate

version


----------



## Melody Simmons

onomatopoeia


----------



## Scout

iambic


----------



## zoe tate

iced


----------



## Melody Simmons

editor


----------



## zoe tate

orohydrography


----------



## sstroble

Hy-Vee  (grocery store chain the Midwest)


----------



## balaspa

eerie


----------



## Susan Alison

ietsism


----------



## Scout

smore


----------



## zoe tate

refurbish


----------



## loonlover

shelter


----------



## zoe tate

erythropoiesis


----------



## Susan Alison

isthmus


----------



## zoe tate

usually


----------



## Scout

lyric


----------



## balaspa

ice


----------



## zoe tate

cephalexin


----------



## Susan Alison

instantly


----------



## zoe tate

Lysistrata


----------



## loonlover

target


----------



## Susan Alison

ether


----------



## sstroble

ergs


----------



## Scout

error


----------



## zoe tate

orthogonal


----------



## HollyElizabethjean

Originally


----------



## balaspa

lyre


----------



## Susan Alison

reckon


----------



## Tony Richards

online


----------



## geoffthomas

neither


----------



## loonlover

erratic


----------



## zoe tate

iceman


----------



## Susan Alison

annual


----------



## Scout

altar


----------



## sstroble

ARCO  (gas brand)


----------



## balaspa

corner


----------



## zoe tate

erstwhile


----------



## Guest

leverage


----------



## zoe tate

gear


----------



## Scout

arena


----------



## geoffthomas

nation


----------



## loonlover

only


----------



## Susan Alison

lycopene


----------



## zoe tate

nearly


----------



## Melody Simmons

lymphatic


----------



## Susan Alison

iconostasis


----------



## loonlover

isolate


----------



## A.G. Richards

tethered


----------



## Susan Alison

edacious


----------



## Scout

user


----------



## zoe tate

ergot


----------



## Melody Simmons

ottoman


----------



## Susan Alison

animate


----------



## Tony Richards

tectonic


----------



## zoe tate

ichu


----------



## Susan Alison

humane


----------



## loonlover

necessitate


----------



## sstroble

terrible


----------



## zoe tate

lendrumbilate


----------



## Susan Alison

teaspoonsful


----------



## balaspa

ulcer


----------



## Melody Simmons

erupts


----------



## zoe tate

tsunami (natch)


----------



## Scout

million


----------



## Susan Alison

oncovirus


----------



## loonlover

usual


----------



## Tony Richards

altogether


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## sstroble

Oreos


----------



## Susan Alison

osteoporosis


----------



## zoe tate

isohalsine


----------



## Susan Alison

neanderthal


----------



## loonlover

allegiance


----------



## zoe tate

cephalonomancy


----------



## sstroble

Cyclops


----------



## Susan Alison

psionic


----------



## zoe tate

ice


----------



## Scout

cedar


----------



## balaspa

arrange


----------



## zoe tate

germinated


----------



## balaspa

educate


----------



## Susan Alison

territorial


----------



## zoe tate

alchemy


----------



## Scout

detrimental


----------



## zoe tate

zoe tate said:


> alchemy


myography


----------



## Scout

hyphen


----------



## Susan Alison

enthralled


----------



## loonlover

edible


----------



## sstroble

Lear (as in king or jet)


----------



## zoe tate

argon


----------



## balaspa

oncology


----------



## zoe tate

gyrate


----------



## Susan Alison

terrine


----------



## zoe tate

neoplastic


----------



## loonlover

icy


----------



## sstroble

cyclotron


----------



## Scout

online


----------



## Susan Alison

never


----------



## balaspa

ergo


----------



## sstroble

gobble


----------



## Susan Alison

leviathan


----------



## Scout

antagonize


----------



## loonlover

zest


----------



## zoe tate

sternum


----------



## Susan Alison

umber


----------



## Scout

erractic


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyoderma


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

manual


----------



## zoe tate

algorithmic


----------



## Scout

ice


----------



## Susan Alison

ceanothus


----------



## loonlover

usual


----------



## zoe tate

alternative


----------



## A.G. Richards

vertigo


----------



## zoe tate

gone


----------



## Scout

neuron


----------



## Susan Alison

onerous


----------



## zoe tate

usually


----------



## loonlover

lyceum


----------



## zoe tate

umami


----------



## Susan Alison

millenium


----------



## zoe tate

umbrella


----------



## sstroble

lackadaisical


----------



## balaspa

altar


----------



## zoe tate

arrasene


----------



## Susan Alison

neat


----------



## geoffthomas

atlas


----------



## zoe tate

astigmatism


----------



## Susan Alison

smile


----------



## loonlover

lentil


----------



## zoe tate

illutation


----------



## Scout

onto


----------



## Susan Alison

tomato


----------



## Scout

tornado


----------



## zoe tate

doryphorus


----------



## sstroble

usefulness


----------



## balaspa

essence

(sorry, had to cheat a  little there)


----------



## Susan Alison

census


----------



## Scout

usher


----------



## loonlover

eradicate


----------



## Scout

tea


----------



## Susan Alison

eaten


----------



## Scout

enter


----------



## zoe tate

ergotamine


----------



## sstroble

needier


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

eraser


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## zoe tate

orthopaedic


----------



## Scout

icy


----------



## zoe tate

cyclothymic


----------



## loonlover

ice


----------



## zoe tate

celtuce


----------



## Scout

cellar


----------



## zoe tate

arrendator


----------



## Susan Alison

orator


----------



## zoe tate

orthoepy


----------



## Susan Alison

pyloric


----------



## zoe tate

ichthyoacanthotoxism


----------



## Susan Alison

smuggler


----------



## kindleworm

erase


----------



## zoe tate

sedition


----------



## balaspa

onset


----------



## zoe tate

ethmoid


----------



## Scout

idiom


----------



## sstroble

Omni


----------



## zoe tate

nivellate


----------



## balaspa

teller


----------



## Susan Alison

eradicate


----------



## zoe tate

tesselation


----------



## Scout

onesy


----------



## zoe tate

syntexis


----------



## Scout

issued


----------



## Susan Alison

edification


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## zoe tate

steganograph


----------



## Scout

phone


----------



## Susan Alison

never


----------



## zoe tate

errhine


----------



## Scout

needy


----------



## zoe tate

dyogram


----------



## Scout

amble


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lease


----------



## Scout

search


----------



## zoe tate

chlorochrous


----------



## Scout

usual


----------



## Susan Alison

alabastrine


----------



## Scout

near


----------



## loonlover

arranged


----------



## Susan Alison

editor


----------



## sstroble

Oreos


----------



## balaspa

ostentatious


----------



## Scout

ushered


----------



## Susan Alison

edulcorate


----------



## loonlover

temerity


----------



## Scout

tycoon


----------



## sstroble

oncology


----------



## balaspa

gynecological


----------



## Scout

aluminum


----------



## Susan Alison

umber


----------



## loonlover

erase


----------



## Scout

seem


----------



## sstroble

em-dash


----------



## Susan Alison

shamefaced


----------



## balaspa

education


----------



## Scout

once


----------



## loonlover

century


----------



## balaspa

rye


----------



## sstroble

yesterday


----------



## Susan Alison

ayurvedic


----------



## Scout

icicle


----------



## loonlover

lemur


----------



## Scout

urine


----------



## sstroble

Nestor  (surname)


----------



## balaspa

origin


----------



## Scout

indecisive


----------



## loonlover

veritable


----------



## sstroble

Leary (surname)


----------



## Scout

rya


----------



## Susan Alison

yammer


----------



## Scout

eradicate


----------



## loonlover

temper


----------



## Scout

ergo


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

golden


----------



## Scout

enter


----------



## loonlover

erased


----------



## Susan Alison

edaphic


----------



## sstroble

Icelandic


----------



## balaspa

Icelandic


----------



## balaspa

Gah! What a day, sorry - I retyped the same word.

Sheesh..

OK...

ichthyology


----------



## Scout

gynecologist


----------



## loonlover

stereo


----------



## sstroble

EOEO  (acronym for Equal Opportunity Employment Office)


----------



## Scout

eon


----------



## balaspa

online


----------



## loonlover

necessitate


----------



## sstroble

teem


----------



## Scout

emulate


----------



## balaspa

teller


----------



## Scout

erudite


----------



## loonlover

tease


----------



## sstroble

seize


----------



## balaspa

zebra


----------



## Scout

rage


----------



## loonlover

geek


----------



## sstroble

Ekron


----------



## Scout

online


----------



## loonlover

negative


----------



## sstroble

vegetative


----------



## Scout

vein


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

insensitive


----------



## Scout

vegetable


----------



## loonlover

legal


----------



## A.G. Richards

Alternative


----------



## Scout

vex


----------



## loonlover

excited


----------



## Scout

educate


----------



## sstroble

terra


----------



## balaspa

raider


----------



## Scout

era


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rain


----------



## Scout

indigo


----------



## loonlover

good


----------



## Scout

odor


----------



## sstroble

orator


----------



## balaspa

organ


----------



## Scout

antler


----------



## loonlover

erase


----------



## Scout

seem


----------



## sstroble

emulator


----------



## Scout

oration


----------



## balaspa

online


----------



## Scout

nest


----------



## Elisabeth C

stare


----------



## Scout

reach


----------



## sstroble

Cheech  (Marin)


----------



## Scout

charge


----------



## Tony Richards

gerontophobe


----------



## balaspa

beehive


----------



## A.G. Richards

verification


----------



## Scout

one


----------



## sstroble

never


----------



## Scout

error


----------



## balaspa

oration


----------



## Scout

onion


----------



## Caddy

Ontario


----------



## Scout

ion


----------



## sstroble

Ontario


----------



## Scout

iodine


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

neat


----------



## Scout

ate


----------



## loonlover

temperature


----------



## sstroble

reader


----------



## Scout

eraser


----------



## balaspa

ergonomic


----------



## Scout

ice


----------



## sstroble

centuries


----------



## loonlover

esteem


----------



## Scout

embryo


----------



## balaspa

younger


----------



## Tony Richards

eroticism


----------



## Scout

smoke


----------



## loonlover

ketone


----------



## sstroble

Neville


----------



## Scout

leap


----------



## balaspa

apex


----------



## Scout

examine


----------



## sstroble

Nebraska


----------



## loonlover

kale


----------



## balaspa

letter


----------



## Scout

erode


----------



## loonlover

deposition


----------



## sstroble

Ontarian


----------



## balaspa

answer


----------



## Scout

ergonomic


----------



## loonlover

icon


----------



## Scout

onto


----------



## Tony Richards

totalitarianism


----------



## Scout

smite


----------



## Tony Richards

terminate


----------



## loonlover

terrace


----------



## Scout

center


----------



## Melody Simmons

erratic


----------



## Scout

icy


----------



## loonlover

cyclotron


----------



## Scout

one


----------



## kindleworm

nest


----------



## Scout

stow


----------



## balaspa

owner


----------



## Melody Simmons

eroded


----------



## kindleworm

edify


----------



## Scout

fyke


----------



## loonlover

keen


----------



## Scout

entail


----------



## balaspa

illiterate


----------



## Melody Simmons

temper


----------



## Scout

era


----------



## loonlover

rat


----------



## sstroble

attitudinal


----------



## Melody Simmons

alibi


----------



## balaspa

biplane


----------



## Scout

neat


----------



## loonlover

attach


----------



## sstroble

cheetah


----------



## Scout

ahoy


----------



## balaspa

oyster


----------



## Scout

erode


----------



## sstroble

decode


----------



## loonlover

deface


----------



## Scout

cedar


----------



## loonlover

arrange


----------



## Scout

gene


----------



## A.G. Richards

neater


----------



## Scout

erratic


----------



## loonlover

icky


----------



## Scout

kybosh


----------



## A.G. Richards

sheep


----------



## Scout

episode


----------



## loonlover

designate


----------



## sstroble

teem


----------



## Scout

empty


----------



## Melody Simmons

typist


----------



## balaspa

stained


----------



## Melody Simmons

edge


----------



## Scout

gear


----------



## sstroble

argued


----------



## loonlover

educe


----------



## balaspa

certification


----------



## Scout

onto


----------



## sstroble

Tonto


----------



## balaspa

tolerate


----------



## loonlover

tendency


----------



## Scout

cycle


----------



## loonlover

lean


----------



## sstroble

angiest


----------



## Scout

stampede


----------



## balaspa

defeat


----------



## Scout

attitude


----------



## loonlover

decipher


----------



## Scout

ergo


----------



## sstroble

got


----------



## balaspa

otter


----------



## Scout

erode


----------



## sstroble

deepest


----------



## Scout

stole


----------



## loonlover

ledge


----------



## kindleworm

generation


----------



## Tony Richards

once


----------



## Scout

cellar


----------



## loonlover

arthritis


----------



## Scout

isotope


----------



## archaeoroutes

peony


----------



## Scout

nylon


----------



## sstroble

oncological


----------



## balaspa

almost


----------



## Scout

store


----------



## balaspa

reason


----------



## Tony Richards

onset


----------



## Scout

ether


----------



## balaspa

error


----------



## loonlover

orchestra


----------



## balaspa

raider


----------



## Scout

erase


----------



## archaeoroutes

sedition


----------



## loonlover

onager


----------



## Scout

erroneous


----------



## balaspa

useful


----------



## Scout

ultimate


----------



## loonlover

temerity


----------



## Scout

tycoon


----------



## loonlover

oncology


----------



## Scout

gyrate


----------



## balaspa

teller


----------



## Scout

eradication


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## archaeoroutes

towards


----------



## balaspa

Hmm, nothing seems to start with DS...

toenail


----------



## loonlover

illustrate


----------



## balaspa

terror


----------



## archaeoroutes

orrery


----------



## loonlover

rye


----------



## balaspa

yesterday


----------



## Scout

aye


----------



## loonlover

yen


----------



## balaspa

enjoyed


----------



## Scout

educate


----------



## loonlover

tender


----------



## Scout

erase


----------



## loonlover

serene


----------



## Scout

neat


----------



## loonlover

attention


----------



## Scout

onto


----------



## loonlover

township


----------



## Scout

ipso


----------



## loonlover

social


----------



## Scout

also


----------



## loonlover

soap


----------



## Scout

ape


----------



## archaeoroutes

peas


----------



## Scout

ash


----------



## loonlover

shout


----------



## Tony Richards

utmost


----------



## Scout

stir


----------



## loonlover

irregular


----------



## Scout

artist


----------



## jcthatsme

strike


----------



## Scout

keen


----------



## archaeoroutes

english


----------



## Scout

show


----------



## jcthatsme

Owner


----------



## balaspa

ergonomic


----------



## Scout

ice


----------



## jcthatsme

certificate


----------



## Scout

tea


----------



## archaeoroutes

each


----------



## Scout

chop


----------



## loonlover

operator


----------



## Scout

organ


----------



## loonlover

another


----------



## Brenda Carroll

erratic


----------



## Scout

icy


----------



## loonlover

cycle


----------



## Scout

lean


----------



## loonlover

analysis


----------



## Scout

isotope


----------



## archaeoroutes

pest


----------



## loonlover

stat


----------



## Brenda Carroll

attribute


----------



## Scout

teach


----------



## loonlover

choice


----------



## archaeoroutes

centaur


----------



## Scout

urine


----------



## loonlover

necessitate


----------



## Harley Christensen

terrify


----------



## loonlover

fytte


----------



## Scout

team


----------



## loonlover

amorous


----------



## A.G. Richards

usage


----------



## archaeoroutes

geronimo


----------



## Scout

mode


----------



## loonlover

delineate


----------



## Scout

teach


----------



## loonlover

chime


----------



## Scout

mean


----------



## Christopher Perdue

angel


----------



## archaeoroutes

elfin


----------



## loonlover

intangible


----------



## Scout

lever


----------



## loonlover

erst


----------



## Scout

store


----------



## loonlover

rebid


----------



## Scout

idiot


----------



## loonlover

otter


----------



## Scout

error


----------



## loonlover

orate


----------



## Scout

tea


----------



## loonlover

eaten


----------



## Lindy Moone

entropy


----------



## Scout

pygmy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

myopic


----------



## Scout

ice


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cereal


----------



## loonlover

allude


----------



## Scout

dead


----------



## Susan Alison

addendum


----------



## loonlover

umber


----------



## Scout

erode


----------



## A.G. Richards

dearest


----------



## loonlover

store


----------



## Scout

read


----------



## loonlover

adduce


----------



## Scout

cellar


----------



## loonlover

arrange


----------



## Scout

gel


----------



## loonlover

elegance


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cease


----------



## Scout

sense


----------



## loonlover

secret


----------



## Scout

etch


----------



## loonlover

change


----------



## Scout

gear


----------



## loonlover

arcane


----------



## Scout

nest


----------



## loonlover

stranger


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

eraser


----------



## loonlover

erroneous


----------



## Scout

usual


----------



## loonlover

allergy


----------



## Scout

gyro


----------



## loonlover

rope


----------



## Scout

pest


----------



## soyeljefe

strained


----------



## loonlover

educator


----------



## Scout

ore


----------



## loonlover

regulation


----------



## Scout

ones


----------



## loonlover

estrange


----------



## Scout

gear


----------



## loonlover

artist


----------



## Scout

stale


----------



## soyeljefe

lender


----------



## loonlover

erased


----------



## Scout

educate


----------



## loonlover

tempura


----------



## Scout

rap


----------



## meritaking

apex


----------



## loonlover

exile


----------



## Scout

lean


----------



## loonlover

angles


----------



## Scout

estate


----------



## loonlover

testy


----------



## amy_wokz

Tybalt


----------



## loonlover

LTE


----------



## Scout

teach


----------



## A.G. Richards

chatter


----------



## loonlover

erode


----------



## Scout

deal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

alike


----------



## loonlover

keel


----------



## Scout

elevate


----------



## loonlover

temperature


----------



## sstroble

repeater


----------



## Scout

erase


----------



## loonlover

sequel


----------



## Scout

elves


----------



## sstroble

espy


----------



## loonlover

pyrotechnic


----------



## sstroble

Icelanic


----------



## loonlover

icon


----------



## sstroble

one


----------



## loonlover

erstwhile


----------



## sstroble

lean


----------



## loonlover

anteroom


----------



## Scout

omen


----------



## sstroble

enjoy


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## sstroble

Gonzaga


----------



## Scout

gash


----------



## loonlover

share


----------



## Scout

read


----------



## sstroble

ad


----------



## loonlover

addiction


----------



## sstroble

onto


----------



## Scout

toast


----------



## loonlover

stereo


----------



## sstroble

eon


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## sstroble

stenography


----------



## Scout

hyena


----------



## loonlover

natural


----------



## sstroble

alluvial


----------



## Scout

alter


----------



## loonlover

eradicate


----------



## sstroble

tense


----------



## loonlover

seen


----------



## sstroble

enlighten


----------



## loonlover

ensign


----------



## sstroble

gnosticism


----------



## Scout

smile


----------



## loonlover

legalese


----------



## sstroble

set


----------



## Scout

etch


----------



## loonlover

chef


----------



## sstroble

effective


----------



## Tony Richards

verbal


----------



## loonlover

allege


----------



## Scout

gel


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

elder


----------



## Scout

erratic


----------



## loonlover

icily


----------



## sstroble

lyrically


----------



## loonlover

lycopene


----------



## sstroble

necessity


----------



## loonlover

typesetter


----------



## sstroble

erstwhile


----------



## Scout

leap


----------



## sstroble

apple


----------



## loonlover

leg


----------



## sstroble

Eggos


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ostrich


----------



## loonlover

chance


----------



## Scout

center


----------



## loonlover

erased


----------



## sstroble

educated


----------



## loonlover

educe


----------



## sstroble

cedar


----------



## loonlover

arch


----------



## Scout

charge


----------



## sstroble

gerunds


----------



## loonlover

DSL


----------



## sstroble

slavery


----------



## Scout

rye


----------



## loonlover

yearly


----------



## geoffthomas

lyric


----------



## sstroble

Icelandic


----------



## loonlover

ice


----------



## Scout

cedar


----------



## loonlover

artisan


----------



## Scout

anthem


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

employed


----------



## Scout

educate


----------



## loonlover

teem


----------



## Scout

embryo


----------



## sstroble

yo-yo


----------



## Scout

your


----------



## loonlover

Uranus


----------



## sstroble

use


----------



## Scout

sea


----------



## loonlover

eager


----------



## sstroble

erratic


----------



## loonlover

icehouse


----------



## CrystalMarcos

sense


----------



## loonlover

serrate


----------



## sstroble

territorial


----------



## Scout

alter


----------



## loonlover

error


----------



## sstroble

Oreos


----------



## Scout

osmosis


----------



## sstroble

Isis


----------



## loonlover

isthmus


----------



## CrystalMarcos

usable


----------



## loonlover

leg


----------



## sstroble

Eggo


----------



## loonlover

goth


----------



## jlee745

Theater


----------



## sstroble

error


----------



## Scout

origami


----------



## loonlover

mistake


----------



## Scout

kernel


----------



## sstroble

el  as in el espanol


----------



## Scout

elated


----------



## loonlover

educe


----------



## sstroble

cede


----------



## loonlover

deep


----------



## sstroble

episodic


----------



## loonlover

icy


----------



## Tony Richards

cyclotron


----------



## Scout

onto


----------



## loonlover

tomorrow


----------



## Scout

owe


----------



## sstroble

west


----------



## loonlover

stereo


----------



## sstroble

eon


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## sstroble

sternest


----------



## Scout

stay


----------



## loonlover

aye


----------



## sstroble

yester


----------



## Scout

erratic


----------



## loonlover

icky


----------



## Tony Richards

KYPHOSIS (a hunchbacked condition)


----------



## sstroble

is


----------



## Scout

issues


----------



## loonlover

estrange


----------



## sstroble

genus


----------



## Scout

usher


----------



## loonlover

erroneous


----------



## Scout

used


----------



## CrystalMarcos

education


----------



## Scout

one


----------



## loonlover

nectar


----------



## sstroble

Arabic


----------



## Scout

brains


----------



## loonlover

NSA


----------



## sstroble

salsa


----------



## Scout

same


----------



## loonlover

meander


----------



## sstroble

erstwhile


----------



## CrystalMarcos

leviathan


----------



## Scout

answer


----------



## loonlover

Eruptive


----------



## sstroble

verve


----------



## Scout

vest


----------



## loonlover

stair


----------



## Brownskins

irrevocable


----------



## sstroble

legible


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

least


----------



## sstroble

sternest


----------



## loonlover

stray


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

aye


----------



## loonlover

yeah


----------



## Scout

ahoy


----------



## loonlover

oyster


----------



## sstroble

error


----------



## Brownskins

ornament


----------



## Scout

nth


----------



## balaspa

Their


----------



## loonlover

irritate


----------



## sstroble

tete-a-tete


----------



## Brownskins

tentmaker


----------



## balaspa

Error


----------



## loonlover

organ


----------



## Brownskins

anthology


----------



## sstroble

gymnast


----------



## balaspa

Stain


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

inch


----------



## loonlover

cherish


----------



## Scout

show


----------



## sstroble

ow


----------



## Scout

owe


----------



## loonlover

weak


----------



## sstroble

AK  (postal abbrev. for Alaska)


----------



## Scout

akin


----------



## balaspa

Inside


----------



## sstroble

Desden


----------



## loonlover

enlarge


----------



## Scout

gel


----------



## loonlover

elate


----------



## balaspa

Terror


----------



## Scout

orange


----------



## loonlover

genre


----------



## sstroble

rearrange


----------



## Scout

get


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

etch


----------



## Tony Richards

changes


----------



## loonlover

espouse


----------



## Brownskins

secondly


----------



## sstroble

lye


----------



## archaeoroutes

yellow


----------



## loonlover

owlet


----------



## sstroble

et (latin for and)


----------



## Brownskins

etcetera


----------



## loonlover

ration


----------



## sstroble

onion


----------



## Brownskins

oncology


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

gynecology


----------



## Scout

gyro


----------



## loonlover

rose


----------



## sstroble

seem


----------



## Brownskins

emancipate


----------



## loonlover

temporary


----------



## Scout

rye


----------



## kindleworm

yesterday


----------



## loonlover

ayes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

escape


----------



## loonlover

peace


----------



## Scout

cellar


----------



## sstroble

Arby's


----------



## Scout

bystander

(ys was a no-go)


----------



## loonlover

erode


----------



## Brownskins

destroy


----------



## sstroble

Oy (as in oy vey, not sure of the spelling )


----------



## loonlover

oyer


----------



## sstroble

error-prone


----------



## Scout

neat


----------



## loonlover

atonal


----------



## sstroble

Alberto


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

together


----------



## loonlover

erstwhile


----------



## sstroble

legible


----------



## balaspa

learned


----------



## Harley Christensen

education


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tomato


----------



## loonlover

tore


----------



## sstroble

real


----------



## loonlover

allegiance


----------



## sstroble

cease


----------



## loonlover

seductive


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

venus


----------



## loonlover

used


----------



## sstroble

Ed


----------



## loonlover

educator


----------



## sstroble

orator


----------



## loonlover

oratorio


----------



## sstroble

ionium


----------



## loonlover

umber


----------



## Scout

error


----------



## loonlover

orange


----------



## Scout

get


----------



## sstroble

Ethernet


----------



## loonlover

etch


----------



## sstroble

Cheech


----------



## balaspa

Cherish


----------



## loonlover

shaman


----------



## sstroble

an


----------



## loonlover

anatomy


----------



## Scout

myopic


----------



## loonlover

icy


----------



## sstroble

cycle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lean


----------



## loonlover

anthology


----------



## sstroble

gymnasium


----------



## loonlover

umpire


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

reverse


----------



## sstroble

septic-tsetse  (a contagious fly)


----------



## loonlover

serrated


----------



## sstroble

Edited


----------



## loonlover

edition


----------



## sstroble

onion


----------



## Scout

error


----------



## loonlover

orate


----------



## sstroble

terabyte


----------



## A.G. Richards

terrible


----------



## loonlover

legume


----------



## Scout

men


----------



## sstroble

ensemble


----------



## loonlover

lettuce


----------



## sstroble

cerebella


----------



## loonlover

lace


----------



## sstroble

certain


----------



## Tony Richards

inbred


----------



## sstroble

Edwardian


----------



## loonlover

analog


----------



## sstroble

Oglethorpe


----------



## Susan Alison

peril


----------



## sstroble

Iliad


----------



## loonlover

adjust


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

street


----------



## Susan Alison

eternal


----------



## loonlover

allege


----------



## Susan Alison

gentle


----------



## Scout

lead


----------



## loonlover

addenda


----------



## sstroble

Dada


----------



## Susan Alison

dangerous


----------



## loonlover

useful


----------



## sstroble

ultimate


----------



## Susan Alison

terrier


----------



## loonlover

erratic


----------



## sstroble

Icelandic


----------



## loonlover

icy


----------



## JustPlainSmith

cybernetic

I'm here for the first time. Am I playing the game right?


----------



## sstroble

JustPlainSmith said:


> cybernetic
> 
> I'm here for the first time. Am I playing the game right?


yes.

ice


----------



## loonlover

celebrity


----------



## Susan Alison

tyrannise


----------



## sstroble

Setse


----------



## loonlover

secret


----------



## sstroble

et  (Latin for "and")


----------



## loonlover

ether


----------



## sstroble

erstwhile


----------



## Susan Alison

leaven


----------



## Mindy54

Envious


----------



## loonlover

usual


----------



## sstroble

Al


----------



## loonlover

allied


----------



## geoffthomas

educate


----------



## Scout

test


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

steel


----------



## loonlover

elite


----------



## geoffthomas

team


----------



## sstroble

am


----------



## loonlover

amateur


----------



## sstroble

Ur  (of the Chaldees)


----------



## loonlover

urea


----------



## sstroble

easel


----------



## Susan Alison

elite


----------



## loonlover

tempera


----------



## Scout

rage


----------



## sstroble

geometrically


----------



## Carborundorum

lycanthropy


----------



## Susan Alison

pyramid


----------



## ddominikwickles

Identity


----------



## sstroble

Ty  (as in Ty Hardin)


----------



## loonlover

typhoon


----------



## sstroble

on


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## sstroble

Tonto


----------



## loonlover

token


----------



## geoffthomas

entertain


----------



## sstroble

in


----------



## loonlover

indigenous


----------



## sstroble

us


----------



## loonlover

use


----------



## sstroble

seesaw


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

aweful


----------



## ddominikwickles

Ultimate


----------



## Scout

team


----------



## loonlover

amenity


----------



## sstroble

Tyler


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## sstroble

go


----------



## Scout

gone


----------



## loonlover

necessitate


----------



## sstroble

ternate


----------



## loonlover

tense


----------



## sstroble

seam


----------



## loonlover

amorous


----------



## ddominikwickles

understand


----------



## sstroble

ND (zip code for N Dakota)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ndtv


----------



## loonlover

TVA


----------



## sstroble

loonlover said:


> amorous


us


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

used


----------



## sstroble

Edited


----------



## Carborundorum

Edifice


----------



## sstroble

cee


----------



## loonlover

censure


----------



## sstroble

restore


----------



## loonlover

rental


----------



## sstroble

Al


----------



## loonlover

allegiance


----------



## sstroble

certitude


----------



## loonlover

deep


----------



## sstroble

Epcot  (as in Epcot Center)


----------



## loonlover

other


----------



## sstroble

ergo


----------



## balaspa

goat


----------



## loonlover

attitude


----------



## sstroble

decide


----------



## loonlover

decay


----------



## sstroble

ay


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ayer


----------



## loonlover

error


----------



## sstroble

or


----------



## balaspa

orion


----------



## ddominikwickles

origin (I had to stretch the rules a little for this one, sorry)


----------



## loonlover

ingenuous


----------



## balaspa

user


----------



## loonlover

ergonomic


----------



## sstroble

iconic


----------



## Scout

ice


----------



## sstroble

certain


----------



## loonlover

interest


----------



## sstroble

sternest


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

street


----------



## loonlover

ethos


----------



## sstroble

osprey


----------



## loonlover

eyelashes


----------



## sstroble

Essenes


----------



## loonlover

esteem


----------



## sstroble

embolism


----------



## loonlover

smile


----------



## ddominikwickles

legendary


----------



## loonlover

rye


----------



## sstroble

yeasty


----------



## loonlover

typhoon


----------



## sstroble

onion


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## sstroble

stingiest    (bah, humbug)


----------



## loonlover

strange


----------



## sstroble

gesture


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

refresher


----------



## sstroble

'er    (as in "She lost 'er hat on London Bridge, Holmes!")


----------



## ddominikwickles

error


----------



## loonlover

organ


----------



## Scout

antagonize


----------



## sstroble

zebra


----------



## loonlover

ransom


----------



## sstroble

om


----------



## balaspa

ominous


----------



## Scout

use


----------



## loonlover

sentimental


----------



## sstroble

Al


----------



## loonlover

alphabet


----------



## sstroble

Et  (Latin for "and")


----------



## Scout

ether


----------



## loonlover

ergonomic


----------



## sstroble

Icelandic


----------



## loonlover

icon


----------



## sstroble

onion


----------



## Scout

one


----------



## sstroble

new


----------



## loonlover

ewes


----------



## ddominikwickles

escape


----------



## sstroble

Pepe


----------



## loonlover

pessimist


----------



## Scout

store


----------



## sstroble

repertoire


----------



## loonlover

repeat


----------



## sstroble

atlas


----------



## loonlover

assize


----------



## sstroble

zest


----------



## Scout

stem


----------



## loonlover

emit


----------



## sstroble

Italy


----------



## Scout

lye


----------



## loonlover

yet


----------



## sstroble

Etch-a-Sketch


----------



## loonlover

cheat


----------



## sstroble

at-bat


----------



## loonlover

attach


----------



## sstroble

Cheech  ("Dave's not here, man" Marin)


----------



## sstroble

Chong


----------



## sstroble

NGO    (acronym)


----------



## Scout

got


----------



## loonlover

otter


----------



## sstroble

errata


----------



## loonlover

table


----------



## Scout

led


----------



## sstroble

Ed


----------



## loonlover

educator


----------



## sstroble

or


----------



## loonlover

orchestra


----------



## Karen

rascal


----------



## loonlover

allege


----------



## sstroble

generalize


----------



## loonlover

zero


----------



## ddominikwickles

robot


----------



## sstroble

otter


----------



## Karen

totes


----------



## loonlover

estrange


----------



## sstroble

gerbil


----------



## loonlover

illiterate


----------



## sstroble

test


----------



## loonlover

strange


----------



## sstroble

geode


----------



## loonlover

designate


----------



## sstroble

terminate


----------



## loonlover

technocrat


----------



## sstroble

at-bat


----------



## loonlover

attractive


----------



## sstroble

verve


----------



## ddominikwickles

Venice


----------



## loonlover

celebrity


----------



## sstroble

Ty  (as in Ty Hardin)


----------



## loonlover

tyrannize


----------



## sstroble

zealot


----------



## loonlover

otter


----------



## sstroble

error


----------



## loonlover

organ


----------



## sstroble

anchovies


----------



## Tony Richards

Esperanto


----------



## loonlover

token


----------



## sstroble

encrypted


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

edited


----------



## loonlover

edible


----------



## sstroble

legible


----------



## Natasha Holme

leak


----------



## loonlover

Akita


----------



## sstroble

tabled


----------



## ddominikwickles

educate


----------



## loonlover

temperature


----------



## geoffthomas

resource


----------



## sstroble

cede


----------



## sstroble

deep


----------



## loonlover

epidemic


----------



## sstroble

icky


----------



## sstroble

KYET  (radio station's call letters)


----------



## loonlover

eternal


----------



## sstroble

alluvial


----------



## loonlover

allege


----------



## sstroble

George


----------



## loonlover

geyser


----------



## sstroble

ergot


----------



## loonlover

ottoman


----------



## sstroble

android


----------



## maeganalexandriaauthor

Idiot.


----------



## sstroble

otter


----------



## loonlover

erroneous


----------



## sstroble

use


----------



## sstroble

seesaw


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

awesome


----------



## sstroble

mezzo


----------



## sstroble

zoom


----------



## loonlover

omen


----------



## sstroble

engage


----------



## sstroble

Georgian


----------



## loonlover

anesthesia


----------



## sstroble

Ian


----------



## Konnie

anthem


----------



## Chelsea Lowe

Emit


----------



## ddominikwickles

icon


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## sstroble

Tonto


----------



## loonlover

tone


----------



## sstroble

nest


----------



## loonlover

stringer


----------



## sstroble

errata


----------



## loonlover

take


----------



## sstroble

keeper


----------



## loonlover

era


----------



## kdiem

rapscallion


----------



## loonlover

oncology


----------



## A.G. Richards

gyration


----------



## sstroble

one


----------



## loonlover

nest


----------



## sstroble

Stephen


----------



## ddominikwickles

enable


----------



## sstroble

Lear


----------



## loonlover

arrest


----------



## sstroble

staple


----------



## kdiem

legitimate


----------



## loonlover

temple


----------



## sstroble

leap


----------



## kdiem

approximate


----------



## loonlover

temperature


----------



## sstroble

restful


----------



## geoffthomas

ultimate


----------



## loonlover

temporal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

algebra


----------



## H7Py49

rattle


----------



## loonlover

legume


----------



## kdiem

meticulous


----------



## loonlover

uses


----------



## sstroble

especially


----------



## loonlover

lyre


----------



## sstroble

reverberate


----------



## loonlover

tell


----------



## sstroble

Llewellin        ( as in Llewellin Setter, a dog breed)


----------



## loonlover

income


----------



## sstroble

meet


----------



## sstroble

ethereal


----------



## loonlover

allay


----------



## ddominikwickles

aye


----------



## kdiem

yenta


----------



## Spin52

talisman


----------



## loonlover

animate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teach


----------



## loonlover

cheddar


----------



## sstroble

Arkansas


----------



## kdiem

assumption


----------



## loonlover

one


----------



## sstroble

Nestor (surname)


----------



## kdiem

origami


----------



## writerbee

mint


----------



## loonlover

nth


----------



## sstroble

thousandth


----------



## loonlover

these


----------



## sstroble

seriously


----------



## writerbee

lyric


----------



## loonlover

icthyosis


----------



## sstroble

ism


----------



## kdiem

smarmy


----------



## loonlover

mysterious


----------



## sstroble

us


----------



## ddominikwickles

usual


----------



## loonlover

allegiance


----------



## kdiem

cetacean


----------



## balaspa

answer


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## sstroble

goner


----------



## balaspa

Error


----------



## loonlover

organism


----------



## sstroble

Smashwords


----------



## loonlover

DSW (Designer Shoe Warehouse)


----------



## kdiem

swoon


----------



## sstroble

once


----------



## loonlover

censor


----------



## sstroble

orator


----------



## loonlover

origami


----------



## MichelleB675

misery


----------



## Tony Richards

Rybat (A dressed stone at the side of a door or window, seeing as you're asking. What's a 'dressed' stone? No idea.)


----------



## sstroble

atlas


----------



## loonlover

ascertain


----------



## sstroble

inconsequential


----------



## ddominikwickles

also


----------



## loonlover

some


----------



## MichelleB675

melodious


----------



## loonlover

used


----------



## sstroble

edition


----------



## writerbee

onomatopoeia


----------



## loonlover

iambic


----------



## sstroble

icterus


----------



## loonlover

usurper


----------



## sstroble

erstwhile


----------



## MichelleB675

legitimize


----------



## loonlover

zebra


----------



## sstroble

radial


----------



## MichelleB675

alexandrite


----------



## loonlover

teem


----------



## sstroble

em-dash


----------



## sstroble

Shiloh


----------



## loonlover

O'Hare


----------



## MichelleB675

rebirth


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Theater


----------



## loonlover

ergot


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Otherwise


----------



## writerbee

sellout


----------



## loonlover

utterly


----------



## sstroble

lyres


----------



## kdiem

esthete


----------



## ddominikwickles

team


----------



## loonlover

amended


----------



## sstroble

Edwardian


----------



## loonlover

analog


----------



## sstroble

Oglethorpe


----------



## writerbee

pecker 
[aren't you glad I didn't stop at 'peck' ? ;-D]


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Erosion


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## sstroble

Stephanies  (spell check says this is not a word. It is the plural of the name Stephanie.)


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Escapologist


----------



## writerbee

stepson


----------



## loonlover

once


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

certain


----------



## sstroble

inserted


----------



## writerbee

editor


----------



## loonlover

ordain


----------



## sstroble

injurious


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Usage


----------



## A.G. Richards

gerbil


----------



## loonlover

illogical


----------



## sstroble

Allen


----------



## writerbee

entropy


----------



## loonlover

pyro


----------



## sstroble

robot


----------



## writerbee

otter


----------



## loonlover

erased


----------



## sstroble

editorialize


----------



## geoffthomas

zealous


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Username


----------



## kdiem

mental


----------



## MichelleB675

alligator


----------



## loonlover

origami


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Mildew


----------



## sstroble

Ewok  (from Return of the Jedi)


----------



## kdiem

okra


----------



## sstroble

rabid


----------



## loonlover

idea


----------



## sstroble

each


----------



## writerbee

chimney


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Eyelashes


----------



## kdiem

escape


----------



## loonlover

peach


----------



## ddominikwickles

church


----------



## loonlover

churned


----------



## sstroble

Edsel


----------



## loonlover

elegance


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cereal


----------



## loonlover

alone


----------



## sstroble

Nesbaum  (surname)


----------



## kdiem

umlaut


----------



## loonlover

utterance


----------



## sstroble

centuries


----------



## Scout

essential


----------



## kdiem

alternate


----------



## sstroble

terminate


----------



## loonlover

temperature


----------



## sstroble

rebate


----------



## kdiem

terrapin


----------



## loonlover

intense


----------



## sstroble

see-saw


----------



## loonlover

awesome


----------



## sstroble

metropolitan


----------



## sstroble

Angola


----------



## loonlover

lake


----------



## Jennifer R P

keeper


----------



## loonlover

error


----------



## MichelleB675

organza


----------



## sstroble

Zambia


----------



## Scout

Ambian


----------



## sstroble

anastrozole


----------



## ddominikwickles

legal


----------



## loonlover

allergy


----------



## kdiem

gyrate


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

tender


----------



## loonlover

errata


----------



## MichelleB675

tableau


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

audible


----------



## sstroble

Leon


----------



## loonlover

once


----------



## sstroble

cerebral


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

aluminium


----------



## loonlover

umpire


----------



## A.G. Richards

rebirth


----------



## sstroble

the


----------



## loonlover

hectare


----------



## sstroble

reprobates


----------



## loonlover

estimate


----------



## sstroble

terrible


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

lethargic


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ich


----------



## loonlover

chance


----------



## sstroble

Ceylon


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

Onward


----------



## loonlover

nth


----------



## sstroble

thesaurus


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

usage


----------



## loonlover

get


----------



## geoffthomas

etude


----------



## sstroble

detach


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

chestnut


----------



## kdiem

utter


----------



## geoffthomas

erased


----------



## loonlover

educator


----------



## sstroble

oratorios


----------



## geoffthomas

osmosis


----------



## loonlover

isosceles


----------



## geoffthomas

escape


----------



## sstroble

Peter


----------



## loonlover

error


----------



## sstroble

Oreos


----------



## geoffthomas

osprey


----------



## loonlover

eyed


----------



## sstroble

Edwardian


----------



## loonlover

animal


----------



## sstroble

Algeria


----------



## loonlover

iambic


----------



## sstroble

ice


----------



## geoffthomas

cedar


----------



## loonlover

argue


----------



## sstroble

UESA  (Untied English Shepherd Association)


----------



## loonlover

same


----------



## sstroble

met


----------



## geoffthomas

etude


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

delusional


----------



## kdiem

alien


----------



## loonlover

encapsulate


----------



## sstroble

team


----------



## sstroble

America


----------



## loonlover

cafe


----------



## sstroble

fence


----------



## ddominikwickles

centipede


----------



## loonlover

decimal


----------



## sstroble

Allan


----------



## Brownskins

anthology


----------



## loonlover

gyroscope


----------



## sstroble

periscope


----------



## loonlover

peril


----------



## sstroble

ilk


----------



## sstroble

LKN  ( Leknes, Norway Airport Code)


----------



## loonlover

knoll


----------



## sstroble

LLC  (limited liability corporation)


----------



## loonlover

LCD (Lowest common denominator)


----------



## sstroble

CDA  (Catholic Daughters of America)


----------



## Carborundorum

Daring


----------



## loonlover

ngultrum (basic unit of money in Bhutan)


----------



## sstroble

umbilical


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Alabama


----------



## ddominikwickles

maniac


----------



## loonlover

actor


----------



## sstroble

Oregon


----------



## Warren Dean

one


----------



## loonlover

net


----------



## Warren Dean

etcetera


----------



## sstroble

rabid


----------



## Warren Dean

idea


----------



## loonlover

each


----------



## sstroble

cheese


----------



## Warren Dean

search


----------



## sstroble

champion


----------



## Warren Dean

onion


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## Warren Dean

sty


----------



## loonlover

typo


----------



## Warren Dean

police


----------



## loonlover

cedar


----------



## sstroble

arena


----------



## Warren Dean

nation


----------



## sstroble

onset


----------



## loonlover

ethos


----------



## Warren Dean

ostrich


----------



## loonlover

cheer


----------



## ddominikwickles

error


----------



## sstroble

Orioles


----------



## Warren Dean

especially


----------



## loonlover

lycra


----------



## sstroble

radioactive


----------



## Warren Dean

vector


----------



## loonlover

orange


----------



## Warren Dean

generic


----------



## Karen

general


----------



## Warren Dean

alone


----------



## loonlover

nettle


----------



## Warren Dean

let


----------



## sstroble

etch


----------



## Warren Dean

chat


----------



## Carborundorum

attention


----------



## Warren Dean

on


----------



## sstroble

onto


----------



## Warren Dean

to


----------



## sstroble

Toronto


----------



## Warren Dean

toes


----------



## sstroble

Estonia


----------



## Warren Dean

Iago


----------



## sstroble

Gomes  (Portuguese surname)


----------



## Warren Dean

Espana


----------



## loonlover

natural


----------



## ddominikwickles

also


----------



## geoffthomas

society


----------



## sstroble

Tyrolean


----------



## Warren Dean

Andromeda


----------



## loonlover

dam


----------



## Warren Dean

am


----------



## sstroble

amulet


----------



## Warren Dean

etch


----------



## loonlover

chair


----------



## Warren Dean

irritate


----------



## loonlover

technician


----------



## sstroble

analog


----------



## Warren Dean

ogle


----------



## loonlover

lessen


----------



## sstroble

Enron


----------



## Warren Dean

onto


----------



## Carborundorum

towards


----------



## loonlover

DSW (Designer Shoe Warehouse)


----------



## sstroble

Swedish


----------



## Warren Dean

shatter


----------



## loonlover

eradicate


----------



## sstroble

territory


----------



## Warren Dean

rythmic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## sstroble

Lear


----------



## Warren Dean

are


----------



## loonlover

regular


----------



## sstroble

Arco


----------



## Warren Dean

code


----------



## loonlover

decrepit


----------



## Warren Dean

itch


----------



## loonlover

chip


----------



## sstroble

ipso


----------



## Warren Dean

sorted


----------



## Carborundorum

Edge


----------



## Warren Dean

general


----------



## loonlover

allude


----------



## Warren Dean

desperate


----------



## sstroble

team


----------



## Warren Dean

American


----------



## ddominikwickles

anatomy


----------



## loonlover

myth


----------



## Warren Dean

that


----------



## sstroble

Attila


----------



## FMH

lavender


----------



## Warren Dean

error


----------



## Carborundorum

Origami


----------



## Warren Dean

mine


----------



## loonlover

net


----------



## sstroble

etch


----------



## NogDog

chromoplast


----------



## Warren Dean

store


----------



## loonlover

recorded


----------



## sstroble

Edwardian


----------



## Warren Dean

android


----------



## sstroble

idiosyncrasy


----------



## loonlover

synthesis


----------



## Warren Dean

Isis


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Isolated


----------



## MJSauthor

edifice


----------



## Warren Dean

certificate


----------



## Carborundorum

tedious


----------



## Warren Dean

us


----------



## MichelleB675

useable


----------



## loonlover

legion


----------



## Warren Dean

on


----------



## sstroble

Ontario


----------



## Warren Dean

iota


----------



## Carborundorum

Tasmania


----------



## loonlover

Ian


----------



## Warren Dean

antelope


----------



## sstroble

penny


----------



## Warren Dean

nylon


----------



## Carborundorum

Onomatopoeia


----------



## loonlover

iatrogenic


----------



## A.G. Richards

icthyosaurus (a huge prehistoric dinosaur fish)


----------



## Warren Dean

usurious


----------



## loonlover

used


----------



## sstroble

educator


----------



## Warren Dean

orange


----------



## Carborundorum

Geography


----------



## loonlover

hypodermic


----------



## sstroble

ice-boat


----------



## NogDog

atmosphere


----------



## ddominikwickles

reserves


----------



## Warren Dean

estimate


----------



## loonlover

temperature


----------



## sstroble

Rene


----------



## Warren Dean

never


----------



## loonlover

erasure


----------



## Warren Dean

rely


----------



## Karen

rent


----------



## loonlover

nth


----------



## Warren Dean

thin


----------



## sstroble

insulin


----------



## Warren Dean

insular


----------



## Carborundorum

Arrival


----------



## loonlover

allege


----------



## sstroble

Georgia


----------



## Warren Dean

iambic


----------



## loonlover

icehouse


----------



## sstroble

Seth


----------



## Warren Dean

thesaurus


----------



## loonlover

used


----------



## sstroble

edict  (sorry about that, maybe there is an acronym that begins with CT?


----------



## Warren Dean

Cthulhu (thanks, Google!)


----------



## loonlover

hullabaloo


----------



## sstroble

Oolong


----------



## loonlover

Ngwee


----------



## Warren Dean

eel


----------



## geoffthomas

elbow


----------



## Warren Dean

owed


----------



## balaspa

education


----------



## Warren Dean

one


----------



## loonlover

nettle


----------



## Warren Dean

let


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

etic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## sstroble

LeGrande  (digital forensics firm serving Tampa Bay and Central Florida.)


----------



## Warren Dean

desperado


----------



## Carborundorum

Doctor


----------



## Natasha Holme

ornithology


----------



## sstroble

gypsum


----------



## loonlover

umpire


----------



## Warren Dean

retire


----------



## kdiem

reveal


----------



## writerbee

alter


----------



## loonlover

erode


----------



## sstroble

deducts


----------



## Warren Dean

Tsavo


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

volume


----------



## Warren Dean

mean


----------



## loonlover

angel


----------



## sstroble

elagante  (Spanish for elegant)


----------



## Warren Dean

tear


----------



## archaeoroutes

aragonite


----------



## ddominikwickles

team


----------



## loonlover

amplifier


----------



## sstroble

ergo


----------



## archaeoroutes

Gory


----------



## Warren Dean

Ryanair


----------



## archaeoroutes

iridium


----------



## Warren Dean

umbrella


----------



## loonlover

laud


----------



## Warren Dean

udder


----------



## archaeoroutes

Erudite


----------



## Ruby296

Technical


----------



## archaeoroutes

Allies


----------



## Warren Dean

essential


----------



## loonlover

allegiance


----------



## archaeoroutes

centaur


----------



## Ruby296

Urban


----------



## Warren Dean

another


----------



## Scout

erase


----------



## Ruby296

Serious


----------



## sstroble

usually


----------



## loonlover

lyre


----------



## Warren Dean

release


----------



## sstroble

Selena


----------



## loonlover

naturalist


----------



## Warren Dean

stone


----------



## Scout

neat


----------



## Ruby296

Attention


----------



## Warren Dean

onion


----------



## Ruby296

Onerous


----------



## sstroble

useful


----------



## loonlover

ultra


----------



## Warren Dean

radical


----------



## kdiem

allude


----------



## Warren Dean

denial


----------



## archaeoroutes

alicorn


----------



## Ruby296

Deliriously


----------



## Scout

lye


----------



## loonlover

yea


----------



## jrutgermadison

earlobe


----------



## Zoey141

Bewitched


----------



## sstroble

educated


----------



## Warren Dean

edit


----------



## archaeoroutes

iterate


----------



## Warren Dean

test


----------



## Scout

stop


----------



## Ruby296

Open


----------



## loonlover

envelope


----------



## sstroble

people


----------



## archaeoroutes

leviathan


----------



## Warren Dean

antithesis


----------



## loonlover

isolate


----------



## Ruby296

Teacup


----------



## sstroble

Upland


----------



## archaeoroutes

Nduja


----------



## Warren Dean

jam


----------



## Scout

amber


----------



## SerenityFL

erroneous


----------



## loonlover

useful


----------



## Scout

ulcer


----------



## Ruby296

Error


----------



## Warren Dean

order


----------



## loonlover

erred


----------



## sstroble

education


----------



## Warren Dean

onto


----------



## Ruby296

Toward


----------



## loonlover

RDA (Recommended Dietary Allowance)


----------



## sstroble

Danish


----------



## Tony Richards

Shocked


----------



## Warren Dean

editor


----------



## jrutgermadison

oratory


----------



## Ruby296

Rye


----------



## Warren Dean

yeti


----------



## Scout

tile


----------



## Susan Alison

levitate


----------



## loonlover

tedium


----------



## sstroble

umming  ( when a character says, "Um, I don't know...um, maybe instead we should......um, what do you think?")


----------



## Warren Dean

ngultrum


----------



## loonlover

umber


----------



## sstroble

erstwhile


----------



## kdiem

lentil


----------



## Ruby296

Illegal


----------



## Warren Dean

allies


----------



## loonlover

escape


----------



## sstroble

Petrof  (surname)


----------



## Warren Dean

office


----------



## sstroble

centaur


----------



## loonlover

Uranus


----------



## Warren Dean

user


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

erase


----------



## loonlover

secure


----------



## Warren Dean

rescuer


----------



## loonlover

ere


----------



## sstroble

read


----------



## archaeoroutes

addendum


----------



## Warren Dean

umbrage


----------



## loonlover

general


----------



## sstroble

Alberto


----------



## Warren Dean

tooth


----------



## Scout

theme


----------



## loonlover

meander


----------



## sstroble

ergo


----------



## Warren Dean

gone


----------



## Ruby296

Gnome


----------



## loonlover

mercury


----------



## sstroble

rye


----------



## archaeoroutes

yesterday


----------



## Warren Dean

aye


----------



## loonlover

yea


----------



## sstroble

Earle


----------



## Ruby296

Real


----------



## loonlover

allegiance


----------



## Warren Dean

centaur


----------



## Scout

urge


----------



## loonlover

gentle


----------



## sstroble

Legrande


----------



## Warren Dean

desperado


----------



## loonlover

doughnut


----------



## sstroble

Utah


----------



## Scout

aha


----------



## Warren Dean

happy


----------



## loonlover

pyrotechnic


----------



## sstroble

iceberg  (sorry about the "rg". Maybe we need an acronym?)


----------



## Warren Dean

RGE (Registered Geotechnical Engineer)


----------



## Scout

get


----------



## loonlover

ethos


----------



## sstroble

Osbourne


----------



## Warren Dean

neither


----------



## loonlover

erased


----------



## sstroble

edge


----------



## Warren Dean

gesture


----------



## sstroble

reestablish


----------



## Warren Dean

shop


----------



## loonlover

open


----------



## Scout

enlist


----------



## Warren Dean

star


----------



## loonlover

arithmetic


----------



## ddominikwickles

icon


----------



## sstroble

ontological


----------



## Warren Dean

Allosaur


----------



## loonlover

Uranus


----------



## sstroble

usury


----------



## Warren Dean

rye


----------



## loonlover

yen


----------



## sstroble

engram


----------



## Warren Dean

amended


----------



## loonlover

educe


----------



## sstroble

Ceylon


----------



## Warren Dean

onto


----------



## sstroble

Toto


----------



## loonlover

tool


----------



## Warren Dean

olympic


----------



## sstroble

icky


----------



## loonlover

kyphosis


----------



## balaspa

isometric


----------



## loonlover

icehouse


----------



## Scout

seal


----------



## Warren Dean

altogether


----------



## loonlover

erode


----------



## sstroble

Desmond


----------



## Scout

NDA


----------



## Warren Dean

damage


----------



## Ruby296

Gears


----------



## Scout

arcade


----------



## loonlover

defrost


----------



## sstroble

Steve


----------



## Warren Dean

vector


----------



## archaeoroutes

orifice


----------



## loonlover

central


----------



## sstroble

alley


----------



## Warren Dean

eyrie


----------



## Brownskins

iesha


----------



## Warren Dean

hammer


----------



## Scout

erode


----------



## loonlover

defer


----------



## sstroble

erratic


----------



## Brownskins

icarus


----------



## Warren Dean

useful


----------



## Scout

ultimate


----------



## loonlover

temple


----------



## sstroble

legal


----------



## Warren Dean

allegiance


----------



## Brownskins

c'estlavie (i said it too fast with my accent all wrong)


----------



## loonlover

IEP


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

episode


----------



## Warren Dean

desperado


----------



## Scout

dope


----------



## loonlover

pedal


----------



## Warren Dean

ally


----------



## Brownskins

lying


----------



## balaspa

Ngultrum


----------



## Scout

umbrella


----------



## sstroble

Labrador


----------



## Scout

organ


----------



## Warren Dean

antelope


----------



## loonlover

pedestrian


----------



## sstroble

anchor


----------



## Brownskins

ornamental


----------



## Warren Dean

altogether


----------



## Brownskins

erstwhile


----------



## MichelleB675

legume


----------



## Scout

mean


----------



## loonlover

antler


----------



## sstroble

error-prone


----------



## Warren Dean

neither


----------



## Brownskins

erudite


----------



## Warren Dean

tedious


----------



## Scout

use


----------



## Warren Dean

serious


----------



## sstroble

usually


----------



## Warren Dean

lycanthrope


----------



## loonlover

personnel


----------



## sstroble

elfin


----------



## Brownskins

inadequacy


----------



## Warren Dean

cyan


----------



## loonlover

annual


----------



## Warren Dean

altruism


----------



## archaeoroutes

Smallest


----------



## Warren Dean

stolen


----------



## loonlover

engrave


----------



## Warren Dean

vector


----------



## archaeoroutes

origami


----------



## Scout

mile


----------



## loonlover

Lego


----------



## sstroble

gone


----------



## Warren Dean

neat


----------



## Brownskins

attention


----------



## Scout

onto


----------



## Scout

one


----------



## loonlover

net


----------



## sstroble

etherealize


----------



## Brownskins

zesty


----------



## Warren Dean

tyre


----------



## sstroble

resound


----------



## loonlover

NDSU (North Dakota State U)


----------



## archaeoroutes

suburban


----------



## Scout

anteater


----------



## Warren Dean

ereader


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## sstroble

goober


----------



## archaeoroutes

ersatz


----------



## Warren Dean

tzar


----------



## Scout

are


----------



## loonlover

recreation


----------



## sstroble

onto


----------



## Warren Dean

tornado


----------



## sstroble

Doritos


----------



## loonlover

ossify


----------



## Going Incognito

fykes


----------



## loonlover

escalator


----------



## sstroble

Oreo


----------



## Warren Dean

eolith


----------



## Going Incognito

thyme


----------



## Guest

medieval


----------



## Going Incognito

album


----------



## Guest

umbrella


----------



## loonlover

last


----------



## sstroble

stegosaurus


----------



## Going Incognito

usual


----------



## Warren Dean

allosaur


----------



## Brownskins

urkel


----------



## Going Incognito

elevated


----------



## Scout

educate


----------



## loonlover

teen


----------



## sstroble

endurance


----------



## Guest

censorship


----------



## Warren Dean

Ipso (facto)


----------



## Going Incognito

soldier


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

eraser


----------



## loonlover

ergonomic


----------



## sstroble

iconic


----------



## Brownskins

iconic icarus


----------



## Warren Dean

used


----------



## loonlover

educe


----------



## sstroble

c'est  (as in c'est la vie, think that's how the French spell it?)


----------



## Warren Dean

staple


----------



## Scout

leap


----------



## loonlover

apparel


----------



## sstroble

Elvis


----------



## Warren Dean

isle


----------



## Going Incognito

leprechaun


----------



## Scout

uncle


----------



## loonlover

lei


----------



## Going Incognito

eightball


----------



## Scout

llama


----------



## Warren Dean

manacle


----------



## Ruby296

Lemon


----------



## Carborundorum

Onslaught


----------



## loonlover

HTA (Healthcare Trust of America)


----------



## sstroble

take


----------



## Going Incognito

kept


----------



## Scout

ptosis


----------



## Warren Dean

islander


----------



## Going Incognito

error


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

organ


----------



## Going Incognito

anthology


----------



## loonlover

gyrate


----------



## sstroble

Tesla


----------



## Going Incognito

lament


----------



## Scout

NTOA


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

oasis


----------



## loonlover

Istanbul


----------



## sstroble

Ullman


----------



## Going Incognito

anime


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

measure


----------



## loonlover

repair


----------



## sstroble

irregular


----------



## Warren Dean

arrest


----------



## sstroble

Stromboli


----------



## loonlover

lion


----------



## Warren Dean

onion


----------



## Going Incognito

only


----------



## loonlover

lyceum


----------



## Going Incognito

umbrella


----------



## sstroble

lady


----------



## Going Incognito

dynamic


----------



## loonlover

icon


----------



## Scout

onto


----------



## Going Incognito

tornado


----------



## archaeoroutes

doodlebug


----------



## Warren Dean

uglier


----------



## Going Incognito

error


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

organ


----------



## loonlover

annual


----------



## sstroble

Allen


----------



## Going Incognito

entitled


----------



## Scout

eddy


----------



## sstroble

Dyer


----------



## loonlover

erasable


----------



## Warren Dean

leader


----------



## Scout

erratic


----------



## Going Incognito

icy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cyclone


----------



## sstroble

nearby


----------



## loonlover

bylaw


----------



## Warren Dean

awe


----------



## Going Incognito

welcome


----------



## Scout

mean


----------



## loonlover

angle


----------



## sstroble

legalese


----------



## Warren Dean

serial


----------



## loonlover

allure


----------



## sstroble

reengage


----------



## Brownskins

getaway


----------



## sstroble

aye


----------



## loonlover

yea


----------



## Going Incognito

each


----------



## loonlover

chat


----------



## Warren Dean

attach


----------



## loonlover

chemist


----------



## Scout

store


----------



## sstroble

repeat


----------



## Warren Dean

ate


----------



## Going Incognito

temptation


----------



## loonlover

once


----------



## sstroble

centaur


----------



## Going Incognito

Uranus


----------



## Brownskins

usurious (i guess it's back to 'us')


----------



## Warren Dean

user


----------



## Brownskins

erratum


----------



## Going Incognito

umpteenth


----------



## loonlover

then


----------



## sstroble

envision


----------



## Going Incognito

once


----------



## Brownskins

certain


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

indulge


----------



## sstroble

gerbil


----------



## loonlover

illegal


----------



## Brownskins

allegory


----------



## Warren Dean

rye


----------



## juan2machado

Warren Dean said:


> rye


Yemen


----------



## sstroble

encapsulate


----------



## Wrigby Paige

captain


----------



## loonlover

indicate


----------



## Warren Dean

team


----------



## Brownskins

america


----------



## Warren Dean

Canada


----------



## sstroble

Davidian


----------



## loonlover

angelic


----------



## Warren Dean

icicle


----------



## loonlover

legitimate


----------



## Warren Dean

tear


----------



## sstroble

arena


----------



## loonlover

naturalist


----------



## Warren Dean

stone


----------



## Scout

toner


----------



## loonlover

retina


----------



## sstroble

naval


----------



## Going Incognito

almost


----------



## Brownskins

staccato


----------



## Warren Dean

tomato


----------



## Going Incognito

tomorrow


----------



## sstroble

owl


----------



## loonlover

Wlewo (a village in Poland)


----------



## Warren Dean

wooden


----------



## Brownskins

entangle


----------



## Going Incognito

legal


----------



## sstroble

Alphonse


----------



## Going Incognito

seraphim


----------



## Brownskins

immaterial


----------



## Warren Dean

altogether


----------



## Going Incognito

error


----------



## loonlover

Ordinance


----------



## sstroble

Ceylon


----------



## Warren Dean

ontological


----------



## Going Incognito

aluminum


----------



## loonlover

umbilical


----------



## sstroble

Allan


----------



## loonlover

analyst


----------



## Warren Dean

state


----------



## Going Incognito

tease


----------



## Scout

seem


----------



## Warren Dean

emerge


----------



## loonlover

gentle


----------



## ddominikwickles

legal


----------



## Warren Dean

allies


----------



## loonlover

escape


----------



## sstroble

perpendicular


----------



## Warren Dean

artist


----------



## Going Incognito

steeple


----------



## sstroble

leprechaun


----------



## loonlover

union


----------



## Warren Dean

onion


----------



## Ruby296

Only


----------



## loonlover

lyre


----------



## sstroble

replace


----------



## Warren Dean

ceramic


----------



## Ruby296

Microphone


----------



## loonlover

net


----------



## sstroble

etch


----------



## Warren Dean

chatter


----------



## loonlover

erred


----------



## sstroble

Edward


----------



## loonlover

RDA


----------



## Ruby296

Drab


----------



## sstroble

abacus


----------



## Warren Dean

useful


----------



## loonlover

ululate


----------



## Warren Dean

test


----------



## Going Incognito

Steven


----------



## Scout

enlist


----------



## Guest

strut


----------



## loonlover

utter


----------



## sstroble

ergot


----------



## Susan Alison

otherwise


----------



## Warren Dean

serious


----------



## sstroble

USA


----------



## loonlover

same


----------



## Warren Dean

mean


----------



## Going Incognito

analog


----------



## loonlover

ogres


----------



## sstroble

Espana


----------



## Brownskins

nasty


----------



## Warren Dean

tyro


----------



## loonlover

rotten


----------



## sstroble

enlighten


----------



## Warren Dean

enter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

erase


----------



## loonlover

service


----------



## sstroble

cerebellum


----------



## Warren Dean

umbrage


----------



## Scout

get


----------



## loonlover

ethereal


----------



## Warren Dean

album


----------



## loonlover

umpire


----------



## Warren Dean

retire


----------



## loonlover

reticence


----------



## sstroble

certain


----------



## ddominikwickles

investigate


----------



## loonlover

temple


----------



## sstroble

leaky


----------



## Warren Dean

Kyle


----------



## loonlover

lecithin


----------



## Warren Dean

intimate


----------



## sstroble

territorial


----------



## Going Incognito

alabaster


----------



## sstroble

erred


----------



## loonlover

educe


----------



## Warren Dean

cereal


----------



## Scout

alter


----------



## jadeward

error


----------



## loonlover

orange


----------



## sstroble

Georgia


----------



## Warren Dean

Iago


----------



## loonlover

goof


----------



## sstroble

Offenbach


----------



## Warren Dean

Chewbacca


----------



## loonlover

cause


----------



## sstroble

sensation


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## sstroble

stroganoff


----------



## Warren Dean

Ffoulkes


----------



## CaptainD

Esoteric


----------



## sstroble

icy


----------



## loonlover

Cyprus


----------



## Warren Dean

Usain


----------



## sstroble

Indiana


----------



## loonlover

native


----------



## Warren Dean

vegetable


----------



## loonlover

legume


----------



## sstroble

mercurial


----------



## Warren Dean

alone


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

neat


----------



## loonlover

attendance


----------



## sstroble

cede


----------



## Warren Dean

defeat


----------



## CaptainD

attenuate


----------



## Warren Dean

terror


----------



## sstroble

Oregon


----------



## KyleArmstrong

onomatopoeia


----------



## sstroble

iambic


----------



## loonlover

icon


----------



## KyleArmstrong

onslaught


----------



## loonlover

http


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

TPR  (Protein Coding gene)


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Nexus


----------



## loonlover

usually


----------



## Warren Dean

lycanthrope


----------



## KyleArmstrong

perpetuity


----------



## CaptainD

tyrant


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ntes


----------



## Warren Dean

essence


----------



## KyleArmstrong

cerebro


----------



## Warren Dean

rover


----------



## loonlover

erred


----------



## KyleArmstrong

edible


----------



## Warren Dean

legible


----------



## ddominikwickles

learned


----------



## KyleArmstrong

edge


----------



## loonlover

generate


----------



## Warren Dean

team


----------



## loonlover

amateur


----------



## Warren Dean

Urologist


----------



## loonlover

stir


----------



## Warren Dean

irrigate


----------



## KyleArmstrong

tender


----------



## loonlover

erode


----------



## Warren Dean

destitute


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teacher


----------



## loonlover

ergot


----------



## Warren Dean

otter


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## Warren Dean

goal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

alone


----------



## Guest

neat


----------



## loonlover

atone


----------



## Warren Dean

neither


----------



## loonlover

erstwhile


----------



## Warren Dean

leap


----------



## CaptainD

application


----------



## loonlover

onrush


----------



## Warren Dean

share


----------



## archaeoroutes

revenge


----------



## loonlover

generate


----------



## Warren Dean

terminate


----------



## KyleArmstrong

telegram


----------



## loonlover

amiable


----------



## KyleArmstrong

leprosy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

system


----------



## KyleArmstrong

embryo


----------



## loonlover

yon


----------



## KyleArmstrong

onslaught


----------



## loonlover

HTA (Healthcare Trust of America)


----------



## Warren Dean

taste


----------



## ddominikwickles

team


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Amsterdam


----------



## loonlover

Amarillo


----------



## KyleArmstrong

lovely


----------



## loonlover

lyceum


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

umbrella


----------



## loonlover

ladle


----------



## Warren Dean

leader


----------



## loonlover

erroneous


----------



## Warren Dean

useful


----------



## ddominikwickles

ultimate


----------



## Warren Dean

terse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

search


----------



## loonlover

chicken


----------



## Warren Dean

engine


----------



## loonlover

neat


----------



## Warren Dean

attire


----------



## KyleArmstrong

revolver


----------



## Warren Dean

erstwhile


----------



## loonlover

legion


----------



## Warren Dean

onion


----------



## loonlover

onus


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

USA


----------



## Warren Dean

Saturday


----------



## loonlover

aye


----------



## Warren Dean

yesterday


----------



## loonlover

Ayatollah


----------



## Warren Dean

ahead


----------



## loonlover

addenda


----------



## Warren Dean

dare


----------



## loonlover

renege


----------



## archaeoroutes

genocide


----------



## Warren Dean

death


----------



## archaeoroutes

theodolite


----------



## loonlover

temperature


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Rembrandt


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

DTV


----------



## loonlover

TVA


----------



## ddominikwickles

vacation


----------



## Warren Dean

once


----------



## loonlover

certificate


----------



## Warren Dean

test


----------



## loonlover

stammer


----------



## Warren Dean

erstwhile


----------



## loonlover

legalese


----------



## Warren Dean

serious


----------



## Robertson

usurper


----------



## loonlover

erode


----------



## Robertson

delicious


----------



## Warren Dean

useful


----------



## Wolfman

ultimate


----------



## Robertson

terabyte


----------



## loonlover

terse


----------



## Warren Dean

search


----------



## Robertson

chatterbox


----------



## Warren Dean

oxen


----------



## KyleArmstrong

entrap


----------



## Robertson

appestat


----------



## Guest

Good one, Robertson - I had to look that up!

attach


----------



## Robertson

Spark Studio 2 said:


> Good one, Robertson - I had to look that up!
> 
> attach


I know that word well because my wife claims she doesn't have one!

So your message suggested my next word:

*charming*


----------



## Guest

Aw, come on! I decided not to use 'attack' because of the last two letters. 'Charming' is equally devilish, but I'm going to say ngram and hope it's acceptable.


----------



## loonlover

amortize


----------



## Guest

zenith


----------



## Warren Dean

threat


----------



## Robertson

Spark Studio 2 said:


> Aw, come on! I decided not to use 'attack' because of the last two letters. 'Charming' is equally devilish, but I'm going to say ngram and hope it's acceptable.


Oops! You're right! I stopped myself only yesterday from posting another "ing" ending. Apologies, but you got us out of it well.

Here's an easy one:

atmosphere


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Another easy one:

research


----------



## loonlover

chest


----------



## Warren Dean

stir


----------



## Robertson

irrepressible


----------



## Warren Dean

leader


----------



## Robertson

ergonomic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## Robertson

lederhosen


----------



## loonlover

energy


----------



## Warren Dean

gyroscope


----------



## Robertson

peripatetic


----------



## KyleArmstrong

ice


----------



## Warren Dean

certain


----------



## Robertson

incontrovertible


----------



## KyleArmstrong

lesbians


----------



## loonlover

NSA


----------



## Robertson

sardonic


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Icon


----------



## Robertson

oncologist


----------



## KyleArmstrong

stringent


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Entomology


----------



## Warren Dean

gyrate


----------



## loonlover

terrace


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Cellular


----------



## Robertson

arcana


----------



## KyleArmstrong

navigate


----------



## Robertson

temperate


----------



## ASDeMatteis

temperature


----------



## loonlover

regular


----------



## Robertson

arrival


----------



## Warren Dean

allies


----------



## ASDeMatteis

essential


----------



## Robertson

albacore


----------



## ASDeMatteis

recall


----------



## Robertson

llamas


----------



## loonlover

assigned


----------



## Warren Dean

editor


----------



## Robertson

ornamentation


----------



## loonlover

online


----------



## ddominikwickles

neglect


----------



## Robertson

ctenidium


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

umbrella


----------



## Robertson

lambast


----------



## Warren Dean

steep


----------



## Robertson

episode


----------



## Warren Dean

defender


----------



## Robertson

erroneous


----------



## Warren Dean

use


----------



## Robertson

serendipiteous


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

usual


----------



## Robertson

allegorical


----------



## Warren Dean

altogether


----------



## A.G. Richards

erstwhile


----------



## Warren Dean

leader


----------



## Robertson

eradicated


----------



## archaeoroutes

educational


----------



## loonlover

allusion


----------



## Warren Dean

onion


----------



## Robertson

onomatopoeic


----------



## archaeoroutes

icebreaker


----------



## loonlover

era


----------



## Robertson

rational


----------



## Warren Dean

allot


----------



## Robertson

otterize ? 

No, seriously, what I am:

*otter*


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

erase


----------



## KyleArmstrong

selective


----------



## loonlover

vein


----------



## archaeoroutes

independence


----------



## TT Rankin

Century

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertson

ryebread


----------



## archaeoroutes

adept


----------



## loonlover

PTA


----------



## Robertson

talisman


----------



## loonlover

analog


----------



## Robertson

ogee


----------



## archaeoroutes

eek


----------



## loonlover

EKU (Eastern Kentucky University)


----------



## Robertson

Kur    (dressage to music)


----------



## loonlover

Uranus


----------



## Guest

useful


----------



## Warren Dean

ulterior


----------



## Robertson

oregano


----------



## loonlover

notice


----------



## Robertson

cerebralism


----------



## archaeoroutes

smoke


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

key


----------



## loonlover

eyelid


----------



## Robertson

ideology


----------



## Warren Dean

gyroscope


----------



## loonlover

pest


----------



## Warren Dean

stomach


----------



## archaeoroutes

chelate


----------



## Robertson

temperamental


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

alleged


----------



## loonlover

educator


----------



## Robertson

edification


----------



## loonlover

onager


----------



## Warren Dean

erstwhile


----------



## Robertson

leader


----------



## archaeoroutes

erstwhile


----------



## loonlover

ledge


----------



## Warren Dean

gear


----------



## Robertson

architrave


----------



## loonlover

velvet


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

etrade


----------



## loonlover

deflate


----------



## Robertson

tenuous


----------



## Warren Dean

useful


----------



## loonlover

ultimate


----------



## ddominikwickles

teamster


----------



## loonlover

eruptive


----------



## archaeoroutes

Vestibule


----------



## loonlover

lecture


----------



## Warren Dean

release


----------



## loonlover

seldom


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

omega


----------



## loonlover

gazebo


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

boat


----------



## archaeoroutes

attenuate


----------



## loonlover

terminal


----------



## archaeoroutes

altitude


----------



## loonlover

define


----------



## archaeoroutes

nexus


----------



## loonlover

usury


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rye


----------



## loonlover

yeoman


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

annual


----------



## loonlover

allegory


----------



## A.G. Richards

ryebread


----------



## loonlover

addle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

leaner


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

goer


----------



## loonlover

goes


----------



## KyleArmstrong

escargot


----------



## loonlover

otter


----------



## A.G. Richards

eruption


----------



## loonlover

once


----------



## KyleArmstrong

ontario


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

iota


----------



## loonlover

tackle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lever


----------



## loonlover

erst


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

stretch


----------



## archaeoroutes

cherenkov


----------



## loonlover

ova


----------



## A.G. Richards

vapid


----------



## loonlover

idiom


----------



## KyleArmstrong

omnipresent


----------



## loonlover

nth


----------



## KyleArmstrong

loonlover said:


> nth


nice.

thick


----------



## loonlover

CKWRI  (Caesar Kleberg Wildlife Research Institute)


----------



## archaeoroutes

riposte


----------



## loonlover

terrain


----------



## A.G. Richards

innate


----------



## loonlover

terrace


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cease


----------



## loonlover

secure


----------



## KyleArmstrong

recurring


----------



## loonlover

Ngultrum (currency of the Kingdom of Bhutan


----------



## KyleArmstrong

very nice

umpire


----------



## loonlover

resist


----------



## KyleArmstrong

status


----------



## loonlover

usual


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

altogether


----------



## Wolfman

Erroneous


----------



## loonlover

usurer


----------



## A.G. Richards

error


----------



## loonlover

orate


----------



## ddominikwickles

team


----------



## loonlover

amnesia


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ian


----------



## Wolfman

animate


----------



## loonlover

temperature


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

reassure


----------



## dbonline

redemption


----------



## loonlover

only


----------



## archaeoroutes

Lycan


----------



## loonlover

analog


----------



## archaeoroutes

ogees


----------



## loonlover

espadrille


----------



## A.G. Richards

leprechaun


----------



## loonlover

undulate


----------



## dbonline

temperature


----------



## CatherineM

reference


----------



## archaeoroutes

cerulian


----------



## CatherineM

anecdote


----------



## loonlover

teem


----------



## Going Incognito

emote


----------



## loonlover

team


----------



## A.G. Richards

amulet


----------



## loonlover

ethos


----------



## Going Incognito

osteoporosis


----------



## loonlover

isolate


----------



## CatherineM

tether


----------



## loonlover

erasure


----------



## CatherineM

reach


----------



## loonlover

chef


----------



## CatherineM

efficiency


----------



## loonlover

cycle


----------



## CatherineM

leach


----------



## loonlover

chain


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

inspire


----------



## loonlover

retroactive


----------



## CatherineM

vestibule


----------



## loonlover

ledge


----------



## CatherineM

geode


----------



## loonlover

desk


----------



## archaeoroutes

skedaddle


----------



## loonlover

legitimize


----------



## CatherineM

zebra


----------



## loonlover

rat


----------



## A.G. Richards

radical


----------



## loonlover

alcohol


----------



## archaeoroutes

Oligarch


----------



## loonlover

chase


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

search


----------



## loonlover

cheese


----------



## Going Incognito

season


----------



## loonlover

onerous


----------



## CatherineM

usher


----------



## loonlover

erudite


----------



## CatherineM

test


----------



## loonlover

staple


----------



## Going Incognito

lecherous


----------



## A.G. Richards

useful


----------



## loonlover

ultra


----------



## Going Incognito

radiate


----------



## archaeoroutes

Telescope


----------



## loonlover

performance


----------



## CatherineM

central


----------



## loonlover

allege


----------



## CatherineM

geologist


----------



## Going Incognito

stellar


----------



## loonlover

arthritis


----------



## Going Incognito

issues


----------



## loonlover

esteem


----------



## CatherineM

emulate


----------



## loonlover

terse


----------



## Going Incognito

security


----------



## loonlover

typhoid


----------



## Going Incognito

idea


----------



## loonlover

earplug


----------



## Going Incognito

ugliest


----------



## loonlover

stop


----------



## Going Incognito

operation


----------



## loonlover

Ontario


----------



## archaeoroutes

ion


----------



## loonlover

onionskin


----------



## Going Incognito

intuitive


----------



## loonlover

veritable


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

lead


----------



## archaeoroutes

Adamantium


----------



## Going Incognito

umbrella


----------



## loonlover

latch


----------



## Going Incognito

chariot


----------



## loonlover

otter


----------



## CatherineM

error


----------



## Going Incognito

order


----------



## A.G. Richards

erstwhile


----------



## Going Incognito

leach


----------



## loonlover

cheat


----------



## Going Incognito

atypical


----------



## loonlover

allegiance


----------



## Going Incognito

cedar


----------



## loonlover

artisan


----------



## Going Incognito

annihilate


----------



## loonlover

temperature


----------



## dbonline

rapture


----------



## Going Incognito

repeat


----------



## loonlover

attention


----------



## CatherineM

onion


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## A.G. Richards

together


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

erase


----------



## loonlover

security


----------



## Going Incognito

typhoon


----------



## loonlover

one


----------



## Going Incognito

never


----------



## loonlover

knows


----------



## CatherineM

Oh, that was funny, loonlover!  

erroneous


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Usery


----------



## archaeoroutes

rye


----------



## Going Incognito

yesterday


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Aylesbury


----------



## loonlover

CatherineM said:


> Oh, that was funny, loonlover!
> 
> erroneous


Obviously, I wasn't paying close enough attention to what thread I was in.  Thanks for just working around my post.



KyleArmstrong said:


> Aylesbury


Ryder


----------



## Going Incognito

erupted


----------



## KyleArmstrong

educating


----------



## Going Incognito

ngwee


----------



## loonlover

eek


----------



## Going Incognito

Ekans


----------



## KyleArmstrong

NSA


----------



## loonlover

Saturday


----------



## KyleArmstrong

aye


----------



## AlanKemp

yemen


----------



## loonlover

entreat


----------



## Going Incognito

attain


----------



## loonlover

individual


----------



## Going Incognito

album


----------



## archaeoroutes

umbilical


----------



## Going Incognito

alien


----------



## AlanKemp

ensnare


----------



## loonlover

regret


----------



## KyleArmstrong

etiquette


----------



## Going Incognito

team


----------



## KyleArmstrong

America


----------



## Going Incognito

catch


----------



## loonlover

chinchilla


----------



## Going Incognito

lampoon


----------



## loonlover

onrush


----------



## AlanKemp

shatter


----------



## Going Incognito

error


----------



## loonlover

orangutan


----------



## AlanKemp

analog


----------



## Going Incognito

ogre


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

research


----------



## AlanKemp

Churchill


----------



## loonlover

llano


----------



## KyleArmstrong

novocaine


----------



## Going Incognito

nearsighted


----------



## loonlover

educe


----------



## Going Incognito

cerulean


----------



## loonlover

analysis


----------



## Going Incognito

Isabelle


----------



## loonlover

legalese


----------



## Going Incognito

serial


----------



## loonlover

alcove


----------



## AlanKemp

very


----------



## CatherineM

Ryobi


----------



## loonlover

bicycle


----------



## Going Incognito

learn


----------



## loonlover

RNA


----------



## AlanKemp

Navaho


----------



## A.G. Richards

hopeful


----------



## Going Incognito

ultimate


----------



## loonlover

teeth


----------



## Going Incognito

theatre


----------



## loonlover

reserve


----------



## Going Incognito

venison


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## Going Incognito

tornado


----------



## loonlover

doughnut


----------



## Going Incognito

utilize


----------



## A.G. Richards

zebra


----------



## loonlover

rationale


----------



## CatherineM

lesson


----------



## Going Incognito

only


----------



## loonlover

lyre


----------



## CatherineM

resist


----------



## Going Incognito

station


----------



## loonlover

onlooker


----------



## rchapman1

erogenous


----------



## loonlover

used


----------



## CatherineM

editor


----------



## Going Incognito

orange


----------



## loonlover

geriatric


----------



## A.G. Richards

Icelandic


----------



## loonlover

icy


----------



## Going Incognito

cyclone


----------



## loonlover

needy


----------



## CatherineM

dystopian


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

another


----------



## loonlover

erroneous


----------



## CatherineM

usual


----------



## loonlover

allegory


----------



## Going Incognito

rye


----------



## loonlover

yes


----------



## CatherineM

estimate


----------



## loonlover

terror


----------



## Going Incognito

original


----------



## loonlover

allergen


----------



## Going Incognito

enigma


----------



## rchapman1

marginal


----------



## loonlover

already


----------



## Going Incognito

dynamic


----------



## loonlover

icon


----------



## CatherineM

onto


----------



## Going Incognito

tomato


----------



## loonlover

tomorrow


----------



## Going Incognito

Owen


----------



## loonlover

engage


----------



## CatherineM

gemologist


----------



## loonlover

star


----------



## Going Incognito

arrival


----------



## loonlover

altar


----------



## CatherineM

are


----------



## loonlover

relative


----------



## Going Incognito

velociraptor


----------



## loonlover

ordinance


----------



## Going Incognito

celebrate


----------



## CatherineM

test


----------



## loonlover

stratosphere


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

research


----------



## Going Incognito

challenge


----------



## loonlover

gesture


----------



## CatherineM

reach


----------



## Going Incognito

charity


----------



## loonlover

Tyre


----------



## CatherineM

read


----------



## Going Incognito

admit


----------



## loonlover

Itasca


----------



## Going Incognito

cat


----------



## loonlover

attest


----------



## CatherineM

stag


----------



## loonlover

agenda


----------



## Going Incognito

damnation


----------



## loonlover

onionskin


----------



## Going Incognito

incurable


----------



## loonlover

lei


----------



## CatherineM

eighty


----------



## loonlover

typewriter


----------



## CatherineM

ergo


----------



## Going Incognito

gorgeous


----------



## loonlover

use


----------



## AlanKemp

serendipity


----------



## loonlover

typo


----------



## Going Incognito

police


----------



## loonlover

centralize


----------



## Going Incognito

zebra


----------



## loonlover

ratio


----------



## archaeoroutes

ionic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Lease


----------



## loonlover

secret


----------



## archaeoroutes

etymological


----------



## loonlover

alkali


----------



## CatherineM

linguini


----------



## Going Incognito

Nigerian


----------



## loonlover

angle


----------



## Going Incognito

legality


----------



## loonlover

typist


----------



## Going Incognito

stratosphere


----------



## loonlover

rendezvous


----------



## A.G. Richards

usage


----------



## loonlover

gene


----------



## CatherineM

nest


----------



## loonlover

strait


----------



## CatherineM

italic


----------



## loonlover

icemaker


----------



## Going Incognito

erroneous


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

user


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## Going Incognito

goal


----------



## loonlover

alligator


----------



## Going Incognito

original


----------



## loonlover

alto


----------



## Going Incognito

toenail


----------



## loonlover

illustrate


----------



## KyleArmstrong

telepathy


----------



## Going Incognito

hybrid


----------



## loonlover

ideological


----------



## A.G. Richards

alibi


----------



## loonlover

biography


----------



## Going Incognito

hydrangea


----------



## loonlover

each


----------



## Going Incognito

charity


----------



## loonlover

typhoid


----------



## A.G. Richards

identity


----------



## loonlover

tycoon


----------



## Going Incognito

one


----------



## loonlover

nectar


----------



## Going Incognito

arrange


----------



## loonlover

gerbil


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

illustrate


----------



## loonlover

tempest


----------



## Going Incognito

station


----------



## loonlover

once


----------



## Going Incognito

cerebral


----------



## Wolfman

alteration


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## CatherineM

tooth


----------



## Going Incognito

theory


----------



## loonlover

rya


----------



## Going Incognito

yardage


----------



## loonlover

gentle


----------



## Going Incognito

learner


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

eraser


----------



## Going Incognito

erratic


----------



## loonlover

iconographies


----------



## Going Incognito

espanol


----------



## loonlover

olfactory


----------



## Going Incognito

rye


----------



## loonlover

yet


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

etrade


----------



## loonlover

develop


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

operate


----------



## CatherineM

telephone


----------



## Going Incognito

never


----------



## rchapman1

errand


----------



## CatherineM

andiron


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## CatherineM

stretch


----------



## loonlover

cheese


----------



## Going Incognito

several


----------



## loonlover

allege


----------



## Going Incognito

genuine


----------



## loonlover

netted


----------



## Going Incognito

education


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

onion


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## Going Incognito

tomorrow


----------



## loonlover

owlet


----------



## Going Incognito

etiquette


----------



## loonlover

tea


----------



## Going Incognito

eager


----------



## loonlover

erst


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

street


----------



## loonlover

ethereal


----------



## Going Incognito

album


----------



## loonlover

umbilical


----------



## Going Incognito

also


----------



## dbonline

soulmate


----------



## A.G. Richards

termite


----------



## loonlover

terminate


----------



## CatherineM

test


----------



## loonlover

status


----------



## CatherineM

usher


----------



## loonlover

era


----------



## CatherineM

rather


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## CatherineM

gosh


----------



## loonlover

sheep


----------



## Going Incognito

epic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

learner


----------



## loonlover

erstwhile


----------



## CatherineM

leach


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

chapter


----------



## Going Incognito

error


----------



## archaeoroutes

ordnance


----------



## loonlover

centaur


----------



## CatherineM

uranium


----------



## loonlover

umpire


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

reach


----------



## loonlover

chat


----------



## Going Incognito

attention


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

onion


----------



## Going Incognito

onto


----------



## loonlover

toes


----------



## Going Incognito

escape


----------



## loonlover

peace


----------



## archaeoroutes

cetacean


----------



## LivingWell

another


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## Going Incognito

Google


----------



## CatherineM

length


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

that


----------



## loonlover

attach


----------



## CatherineM

cheese


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

seasoned


----------



## CatherineM

editor


----------



## loonlover

orate


----------



## LivingWell

teacher


----------



## loonlover

ere


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

reach


----------



## loonlover

cherish


----------



## CatherineM

shampoo


----------



## loonlover

oops


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

psychiatrist


----------



## loonlover

stereo


----------



## CatherineM

eon


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

together


----------



## CatherineM

era


----------



## loonlover

rabbit


----------



## A.G. Richards

itinerary


----------



## loonlover

rye


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

yes


----------



## loonlover

escape


----------



## CatherineM

peninsula


----------



## loonlover

landscape


----------



## CatherineM

peat


----------



## cgill88

Atop


----------



## loonlover

opulence


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

center


----------



## loonlover

erasure


----------



## CatherineM

resist


----------



## loonlover

stasis


----------



## Dana L.

isotope


----------



## loonlover

pediatrician


----------



## CatherineM

anecdote


----------



## loonlover

temporize


----------



## Dana L.

zen


----------



## loonlover

enigma


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

master


----------



## loonlover

erred


----------



## CatherineM

editorial


----------



## loonlover

algebra


----------



## Dana L.

ramble


----------



## loonlover

ledge


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

genetics


----------



## loonlover

CSI


----------



## A.G. Richards

simple


----------



## loonlover

lessen


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

enrich


----------



## loonlover

chef


----------



## CatherineM

effigy


----------



## loonlover

gyroscope


----------



## Van Argan

Periscope


----------



## loonlover

pence


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cease


----------



## archaeoroutes

series


----------



## loonlover

estate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teach


----------



## loonlover

cheat


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

attach


----------



## loonlover

cherish


----------



## Van Argan

shall


----------



## loonlover

llama


----------



## CatherineM

macaroni


----------



## loonlover

nifty


----------



## CatherineM

typhoon


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## CatherineM

stucco


----------



## loonlover

color


----------



## A.G. Richards

origami


----------



## CatherineM

million


----------



## loonlover

Ontario


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

iota


----------



## loonlover

tablet


----------



## CatherineM

ethical


----------



## loonlover

allegiance


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cereal


----------



## loonlover

algebra


----------



## Van Argan

ranking


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Nguyen


----------



## loonlover

entertain


----------



## A.G. Richards

input


----------



## loonlover

utterance


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

ceremonial


----------



## loonlover

altar


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

arrange


----------



## loonlover

gesundheit


----------



## LivingWell

itch


----------



## loonlover

cheat


----------



## archaeoroutes

attack


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ckd-stages


----------



## loonlover

estimate


----------



## CatherineM

teal


----------



## loonlover

altitude


----------



## CatherineM

desolate


----------



## LivingWell

teach


----------



## loonlover

choose


----------



## CatherineM

service


----------



## loonlover

centralize


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

zebra


----------



## loonlover

rattrap


----------



## archaeoroutes

apposite


----------



## loonlover

teem


----------



## archaeoroutes

em


----------



## loonlover

emit


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

itch


----------



## loonlover

chair


----------



## Tony Richards

irrigation


----------



## loonlover

once


----------



## A.G. Richards

certain


----------



## loonlover

indicate


----------



## archaeoroutes

tense


----------



## loonlover

seem


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

employed


----------



## loonlover

educe


----------



## rchapman1

certain


----------



## loonlover

increase


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

search


----------



## loonlover

chasm


----------



## geoffthomas

smile


----------



## loonlover

leap


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

application


----------



## loonlover

oncologist


----------



## SueSeabury

stagnate


----------



## loonlover

temerity


----------



## SueSeabury

Tyrolean


----------



## loonlover

anytime


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

meat


----------



## loonlover

attune


----------



## A.G. Richards

neater


----------



## loonlover

erroneous


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

usual


----------



## loonlover

allege


----------



## LivingWell

genera


----------



## loonlover

race


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

certain


----------



## rchapman1

inadequate


----------



## loonlover

tense


----------



## CatherineM

seize


----------



## loonlover

zed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

editor


----------



## loonlover

origin


----------



## A.G. Richards

inverse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

search


----------



## loonlover

cheer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

erase


----------



## loonlover

sear


----------



## archaeoroutes

argonaut


----------



## loonlover

Utah


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

aha


----------



## loonlover

hassle


----------



## A.G. Richards

lesser


----------



## loonlover

ergonomic


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ice


----------



## loonlover

cerebellum


----------



## Going Incognito

umbrella


----------



## loonlover

late


----------



## Going Incognito

Texas


----------



## Going Incognito

meticulous


----------



## loonlover

used


----------



## Going Incognito

educate


----------



## loonlover

tenor


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

origin


----------



## loonlover

intense


----------



## rchapman1

sensitive


----------



## loonlover

veritable


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lever


----------



## loonlover

erudite


----------



## Going Incognito

terminate


----------



## loonlover

tenet


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ethanol


----------



## loonlover

oligarch


----------



## Natasha Holme

charity


----------



## loonlover

typeset


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ethic


----------



## loonlover

iconoclast


----------



## Going Incognito

stationary


----------



## loonlover

Ryne


----------



## archaeoroutes

negligence


----------



## Going Incognito

cereal


----------



## loonlover

allegiance


----------



## Going Incognito

celebrate


----------



## A.G. Richards

temperate


----------



## loonlover

tennis


----------



## Going Incognito

issues


----------



## loonlover

estrange


----------



## Going Incognito

geese


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

search


----------



## loonlover

churlish


----------



## Going Incognito

shake


----------



## loonlover

ketchup


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

upper


----------



## rchapman1

eradicate


----------



## loonlover

tension


----------



## Going Incognito

onion


----------



## loonlover

online


----------



## Going Incognito

Nebraska


----------



## loonlover

Kansas


----------



## Going Incognito

assimilate


----------



## loonlover

terror


----------



## Going Incognito

ordinary


----------



## loonlover

rye


----------



## AlanKemp

yesterday


----------



## loonlover

ayes


----------



## Going Incognito

esteem


----------



## loonlover

emphasize


----------



## Going Incognito

zebra


----------



## loonlover

radio


----------



## AlanKemp

ionosphere


----------



## loonlover

recede


----------



## Going Incognito

decade


----------



## loonlover

deface


----------



## AlanKemp

cerebral


----------



## loonlover

allergen


----------



## Going Incognito

engine


----------



## loonlover

nectar


----------



## Going Incognito

arrive


----------



## loonlover

vessel


----------



## AlanKemp

elysium


----------



## loonlover

umber


----------



## Going Incognito

error


----------



## loonlover

orca


----------



## Going Incognito

calico


----------



## loonlover

codicil


----------



## Going Incognito

illuminate


----------



## loonlover

tenuous


----------



## LivingWell

usual


----------



## loonlover

allegiance


----------



## LivingGood

cereal


----------



## loonlover

algebra


----------



## A.G. Richards

radical


----------



## loonlover

alphabet


----------



## Going Incognito

eternal


----------



## loonlover

alibi


----------



## Going Incognito

bikini


----------



## loonlover

niche


----------



## HlthyAnita

healthy


----------



## Guest

hyacinth


----------



## loonlover

these


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

search


----------



## loonlover

chafe


----------



## Guest

fennel


----------



## loonlover

elevator


----------



## SallyElliot

order


----------



## loonlover

ergonomic


----------



## Guest

icon


----------



## loonlover

onto


----------



## Steve Johnson

tomorrow


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

owner


----------



## loonlover

ergo


----------



## rchapman1

going


----------



## loonlover

NGO


----------



## Guest

gory


----------



## loonlover

rye


----------



## AmyD

yes


----------



## Guest

essence


----------



## loonlover

centennial


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

allowed


----------



## loonlover

educate


----------



## rchapman1

teach


----------



## loonlover

choose


----------



## michaelcsahd

secret


----------



## loonlover

ethereal


----------



## michaelcsahd

alphabet


----------



## loonlover

eternally


----------



## michaelcsahd

lycanthropy


----------



## loonlover

pyrotechnic


----------



## Guest

iconoclast


----------



## loonlover

stage


----------



## michaelcsahd

gestalt


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lte  (Long-Term Evolution)


----------



## michaelcsahd

tenable


----------



## loonlover

lessen


----------



## michaelcsahd

encourage


----------



## Van Argan

geometry


----------



## loonlover

Ryan


----------



## michaelcsahd

answer


----------



## loonlover

erroneous


----------



## michaelcsahd

usable


----------



## loonlover

legitimate


----------



## michaelcsahd

terrible


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

learner


----------



## TwistedWisteria

erstwhile


----------



## loonlover

legalize


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

zebra


----------



## loonlover

ratio


----------



## Van Argan

iota


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tar-race


----------



## loonlover

cereal


----------



## SallyPerkin

alternate


----------



## loonlover

temperature


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

research


----------



## loonlover

cheat


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

attach


----------



## loonlover

chest


----------



## rchapman1

Station


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

onus


----------



## loonlover

usable


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

leader


----------



## loonlover

erudite


----------



## rchapman1

tedious


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

usual


----------



## michaelcsahd

alibi


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

bible


----------



## rchapman1

leave


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

veal


----------



## rchapman1

alright


----------



## archaeoroutes

tenor


----------



## rchapman1

organ


----------



## loonlover

anterior


----------



## archaeoroutes

Origin


----------



## loonlover

ingenious


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

used


----------



## archaeoroutes

educate


----------



## loonlover

teenager


----------



## archaeoroutes

ergo


----------



## rchapman1

gouge


----------



## loonlover

genome


----------



## archaeoroutes

meteorite


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teacher


----------



## loonlover

erstwhile


----------



## A.G. Richards

least


----------



## rchapman1

stationary


----------



## loonlover

rye


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

year


----------



## loonlover

arrange


----------



## rchapman1

geriatric


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## rchapman1

lean


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

another


----------



## archaeoroutes

erase


----------



## loonlover

search


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

chapter


----------



## loonlover

eroded


----------



## rchapman1

edition


----------



## loonlover

onomatopoeia


----------



## A.G. Richards

iambic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

learned


----------



## loonlover

educate


----------



## rchapman1

teeth


----------



## loonlover

theater


----------



## rchapman1

erase


----------



## loonlover

service


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cereal


----------



## loonlover

alley


----------



## rchapman1

eyes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

escaped


----------



## loonlover

eddy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dyed


----------



## michaelcsahd

education


----------



## loonlover

once


----------



## michaelcsahd

cerebellum


----------



## loonlover

umber


----------



## FullLiving

erase


----------



## loonlover

seascape


----------



## rchapman1

personal


----------



## loonlover

allegro


----------



## rchapman1

rower


----------



## loonlover

ergonomic


----------



## KyleArmstrong

icecream


----------



## Betty Blast

ameliorate


----------



## KyleArmstrong

teabag


----------



## Betty Blast

agriculture


----------



## KyleArmstrong

rectify


----------



## Betty Blast

fyce


----------



## loonlover

centurion


----------



## Betty Blast

ongoing


----------



## rchapman1

negotiate


----------



## loonlover

temperature


----------



## Betty Blast

reward


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

RDA


----------



## Betty Blast

danger


----------



## loonlover

erudite


----------



## Betty Blast

territorial


----------



## rchapman1

aluminium


----------



## loonlover

umpire


----------



## Betty Blast

reap


----------



## loonlover

apparition


----------



## Betty Blast

online


----------



## loonlover

net


----------



## Betty Blast

eternal


----------



## loonlover

alchemy


----------



## Betty Blast

myopic


----------



## loonlover

icicle


----------



## Betty Blast

leaves


----------



## loonlover

estuary


----------



## Betty Blast

rye


----------



## Jennifer R P

yes


----------



## loonlover

escape


----------



## Betty Blast

periodic


----------



## Nina Huffney

iconoclast


----------



## loonlover

sterile


----------



## Nina Huffney

legerdemain


----------



## loonlover

inflection


----------



## Nina Huffney

onerous


----------



## Betty Blast

usually


----------



## Nina Huffney

lyricism


----------



## Betty Blast

smelter


----------



## Nina Huffney

erudition


----------



## Betty Blast

onerous


----------



## Nina Huffney

usability


----------



## loonlover

typo


----------



## Betty Blast

polarization


----------



## Nina Huffney

onesie


----------



## loonlover

ied


----------



## Betty Blast

editor


----------



## Nina Huffney

organic


----------



## Betty Blast

icicle


----------



## loonlover

legerdemain


----------



## Betty Blast

insulation


----------



## LivingWell

online


----------



## loonlover

necessitate


----------



## Betty Blast

technology


----------



## rchapman1

gyro


----------



## Betty Blast

rover


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

erase


----------



## loonlover

serve


----------



## archaeoroutes

verse


----------



## loonlover

sequel


----------



## rchapman1

elaborate


----------



## loonlover

temple


----------



## Betty Blast

legend


----------



## rchapman1

nader


----------



## geoffthomas

error


----------



## loonlover

origami


----------



## rchapman1

migrate


----------



## loonlover

temporary


----------



## Betty Blast

rye


----------



## loonlover

yes


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Essence


----------



## loonlover

central


----------



## Betty Blast

altitude


----------



## rchapman1

deviant


----------



## rchapman1

noted


----------



## archaeoroutes

education


----------



## rchapman1

onerous


----------



## Betty Blast

username


----------



## rchapman1

mentor


----------



## CatherineM

rchapman1 said:


> mentor


original


----------



## Betty Blast

alternative


----------



## rchapman1

vein


----------



## Betty Blast

ingredients


----------



## CatherineM

tsunami


----------



## Betty Blast

misfit


----------



## rchapman1

itemise


----------



## Betty Blast

secure


----------



## CatherineM

Betty Blast said:


> secure


request


----------



## Betty Blast

stimulus


----------



## rchapman1

useful


----------



## Betty Blast

ulna


----------



## CatherineM

Betty Blast said:


> ulna


narcissist


----------



## rchapman1

stolen


----------



## CatherineM

enjoy


----------



## Betty Blast

oyster


----------



## rchapman1

erase


----------



## Betty Blast

serious


----------



## rchapman1

useful


----------



## CatherineM

rchapman1 said:


> useful


You're not playing fair. I'm not saying ulna again.


----------



## CatherineM

ultimate


----------



## rchapman1

testy!


----------



## CatherineM

typist


----------



## Betty Blast

strategy


----------



## CatherineM

gymnasium


----------



## Betty Blast

umbilical


----------



## CatherineM

alkaline


----------



## rchapman1

needy


----------



## Betty Blast

dynamite


----------



## CatherineM

team


----------



## VisitasKeat

amend


----------



## rchapman1

nadir


----------



## CatherineM

irresponsible


----------



## VisitasKeat

lentil


----------



## Betty Blast

illustrious


----------



## CatherineM

usual


----------



## VisitasKeat

alight


----------



## Betty Blast

htop


----------



## CatherineM

optimist


----------



## VisitasKeat

stoic


----------



## CatherineM

icicle


----------



## archaeoroutes

leviathan


----------



## CatherineM

animal


----------



## Betty Blast

alligator


----------



## CatherineM

original


----------



## Betty Blast

alarmed


----------



## CatherineM

edifice


----------



## Betty Blast

centennial


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

altogether


----------



## Betty Blast

erosion


----------



## rchapman1

only


----------



## Betty Blast

lycopene


----------



## CatherineM

nest


----------



## rchapman1

estate


----------



## CatherineM

telephone


----------



## Betty Blast

neighbor


----------



## rchapman1

orderly


----------



## Betty Blast

lysol


----------



## rchapman1

olden


----------



## Betty Blast

entertain


----------



## rchapman1

inmate


----------



## Betty Blast

teacher


----------



## CatherineM

error


----------



## rchapman1

orange


----------



## Betty Blast

gecko


----------



## Hillary4455

Korea


----------



## CatherineM

each


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

chapter


----------



## Betty Blast

erode


----------



## rchapman1

deviate


----------



## CatherineM

testosterone


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

neat


----------



## Betty Blast

athletic


----------



## rchapman1

ice


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

cease


----------



## rchapman1

session


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

one


----------



## rchapman1

Neat


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

attach


----------



## rchapman1

chuffed


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

educated


----------



## rchapman1

edifying


----------



## drsukhrajdhillon

ngl (The Popular New App..)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

glue


----------



## rchapman1

eunuch (I know, wrong way around, but I couldn't think of anything else)


----------



## kw35789

Church


----------



## rchapman1

challenge


----------



## kw35789

Genetic


----------



## rchapman1

icicle


----------



## kw35789

Lever


----------



## rchapman1

erode


----------



## kw35789

deal 
(Oops, sorry, didn't mean to bog down the game.)


----------



## rchapman1

alter


----------



## kw35789

eraser


----------



## offroader

erosion


----------



## rchapman1

only


----------



## offroader

lyric


----------



## rchapman1

icicle


----------



## kw35789

Leverage


----------



## offroader

Generation


----------



## rchapman1

onyx


----------



## offroader

Yxlan (Swedish island)


----------



## kw35789

android


----------



## offroader

idiom


----------



## kw35789

omelette


----------



## offroader

telephone


----------



## kw35789

never


----------



## offroader

ergo


----------



## kw35789

going


----------



## offroader

ngarara (lizard)


----------



## kw35789

rat


----------



## offroader

atmosphere


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

research


----------



## offroader

champion


----------



## kw35789

one


----------



## offroader

neutralize


----------



## kw35789

Zebra


----------



## offroader

railroad


----------



## kw35789

administration


----------



## offroader

once


----------



## kw35789

centre


----------



## offroader

remarkable


----------



## kw35789

leader


----------



## offroader

ergograph


----------



## kw35789

phase


----------



## offroader

sector


----------



## kw35789

organic


----------



## offroader

iconologies


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

escape


----------



## offroader

peace


----------



## kw35789

cephalopod


----------



## offroader

oddsmaker


----------



## kw35789

eradicate


----------



## offroader

telephone


----------



## kw35789

nearer


----------



## offroader

era


----------



## kw35789

raid


----------



## offroader

idealist


----------



## kw35789

stationary


----------



## offroader

ryokan


----------



## Midnight Rain

anchor


----------



## kw35789

Original


----------



## loonlover

alliterate


----------



## offroader

telephotos


----------



## kw35789

osmosis


----------



## offroader

isopodan


----------



## loonlover

analog


----------



## Midnight Rain

ogre


----------



## kw35789

regret


----------



## loonlover

eternal


----------



## Midnight Rain

alfresco


----------



## offroader

courteous


----------



## kw35789

usual


----------



## offroader

aliquot


----------



## kw35789

other


----------



## offroader

erode


----------



## kw35789

destroy


----------



## offroader

oyster


----------



## kw35789

error


----------



## Midnight Rain

organic


----------



## offroader

icy


----------



## rchapman1

cyclone


----------



## offroader

nebula


----------



## kw35789

landing


----------



## offroader

ngarara


----------



## rchapman1

RATION


----------



## kw35789

onion


----------



## offroader

ontologic


----------



## kw35789

ichthyology


----------



## offroader

gyroplane


----------



## kw35789

next


----------



## offroader

xtal (slang)


----------



## kw35789

allowance


----------



## offroader

celadon


----------



## kw35789

onerous


----------



## offroader

useful


----------

